# The Official Toonami Thread: Finally Cured of the Bleach Illness



## Reznor (Jul 6, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 6, 2014)

*The Official Toonami Thread: Dandy Premiere Tonight!*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol, the human QT. :rofl


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2014)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH that is awesome.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 6, 2014)

No wonder that Dandy is depressed


----------



## Reyes (Jul 6, 2014)

The adventures of depressed Dandy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol, wow. :rofl  So only the Emo Dandy was the last one standing.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHA EMO Dandy.


----------



## Scud (Jul 6, 2014)

Holy shit


----------



## Archreaper93 (Jul 6, 2014)

This was great.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 6, 2014)

Good start to the 2nd season! As usual, the second part of the show is when things get interesting!


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2014)

I actually want to see an actual episode with Emo Dandy.


----------



## Impact (Jul 6, 2014)

Was not disappointed


----------



## Foxve (Jul 6, 2014)

Another mind fuck ending...... gotta love it


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 6, 2014)

So wait, was Emo Dandy able to resist the last cosmic string going boom...

Nice episode.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2014)

What a champion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol, enjoyable Dandy episode.  

Ah, Naruto Shippuden and more character development for Sakura.   Hmm, and to think her VA is the new Sailor Mercury and Sasori's is the new Artimis for the Sailor Moon dub.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol, the best way to end the episode.  

Eh, Sasori let his guard down.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2014)

Erryone's dying.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2014)

Sasori's past revealed.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 6, 2014)

All i can hear is Johnny Yong Bosch whenever Sasori talks.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2014)

Hmm, I've always wonder about Sasori's motive for allowing himself to be defeated.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2014)

> All i can hear is Johnny Yong Bosch whenever



And 50 other characters.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol tenten in the ending song


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2014)

Again, I would watch Konoha High School.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2014)

Ah yes, One Piece and Franky's reverse centaur.  

Oh, more problems ahead for Luffy and co.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2014)

Heh, wow that problem was resolved in a quick manner.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2014)

Blue Exorcist is very interesting.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 6, 2014)

Time for a new black lagoon arc. Gotta say, really like this anime.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2014)

That was an interesting Blue Ex. episode.  That red herring making one think it was the guy until the reveal at the end of the episode. 

Ah, Black Lagoon and the start of the Greenback Jane arc.   Some interesting characters show up.


Hmm, isn't that Sango's voice as Jane?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2014)

Many bleeps.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2014)

Heh, questions already asked if Revy is fucking Rock. 

Very stupid shooting at those two. :amazed


----------



## Foxve (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol don't fuck with Revy's shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol, that gold plated gun and it takes out a car with one shot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2014)

WTF, are they teaching you how to counterfeit in this episode.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 6, 2014)

lelelelelele that Asian accent lady.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol, so Lotton and Sawyer show up.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol that bounty hunter get together 

Damn. The arc may be over but the ending still reminds me of the twins


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 6, 2014)

Lol, here's something that interesting.  Both Sawyer the Cleaner and Shenhua are voiced by the same VA.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2014)

Toonami time guys!!  

Titan up first and more Mikasa admiring Eren.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 12, 2014)

any one have a live stream link?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2014)

Hmm, I trying to think how many times Armin's thinking and intellect has come in to save the day?    I mean for Eren to trust him enough to be part of a plan that has Armin speak on his behalf.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 12, 2014)

What I don't understand is why the other soldiers needed convincing? Granted they (stupidly) mistook Eren's first words "kill them all" to mean them, but they saw that the "berserk" titan not only beat the shit out of and kill the other titans, but not once did he kill or eat any humans...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2014)

Dimezanime88 said:


> What I don't understand is why the other soldiers needed convincing? Granted they (stupidly) mistook Eren's first words "kill them all" to mean them, but they saw that the "berserk" titan not only beat the shit out of and kill the other titans, but not once did he kill or eat any humans...



I think it's due to fear.  They've been in fear of the Titans that any type of rational thought is left mute.

Heh, that Fullbring training.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2014)

Heh, so Ichigo is up against Jackie, the Fullbringer's Yoruichi of fanservice. 


So a new Dandy is up next.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2014)

Well my cable is gone ... good bye Toonami.


----------



## Impact (Jul 13, 2014)

Wtf link no toonami for you? you gonna miss Space dandy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Well my cable is gone ... good bye Toonami.



Ouch my apologies.


----------



## Impact (Jul 13, 2014)

Dandy the space bum


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Wtf link no toonami for you? you gonna miss Space dandy





PlacidSanity said:


> Ouch my apologies.



It is ok y'all. I'll get it back someday.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2014)

Well this is turning out to be a bizarre episode. 

Ukulele-man, the originality.


----------



## Impact (Jul 13, 2014)

Dandy has no standards whatsoever,  "What about an ugly girl"


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2014)

I wish I knew what you were talking about.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2014)

That talking capybara with the advice.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 13, 2014)

The end was so fucking sad


----------



## Impact (Jul 13, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I wish I knew what you were talking about.



Space dandy was great as ever I wish you could have seen it 

That space dandy punch was so dandy yo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2014)

Lol, that was a weird ending.... and the preview for the next episode. :amazed


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Space dandy was great as ever I wish you could have seen it
> 
> That space dandy punch was so dandy yo





Its k Bro. I'll try to find it later.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2014)

Ah Shippuden and the filler fights for the supporting cast.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2014)

Well, at least I won't be missing shippuden very much. 

Will be missing One Piece though. :l


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 13, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Well, at least I won't be missing shippuden very much.
> 
> Will be missing One Piece though. :l



Why are their timeslots getting replaced or something?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't have cable anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2014)

What in the world.... what type of bullshit logic.....


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 13, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I don't have cable anymore.



Steal it

[sp][/sp]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2014)

One Piece is up and we'll see what happen to those that fail the CP9. :amazed


----------



## Impact (Jul 13, 2014)

One piece


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2014)

Well damn, that's one way of getting kick out of the organization.    And looks like Robin has made up her mind.


----------



## Impact (Jul 13, 2014)

Bruno showing off his DF at the end


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Steal it
> 
> [sp][/sp]



I am too nice to do that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2014)

Blue Ex. is up.  So one of the exorcist has a wife that has issues.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2014)

Well it wasn't completely her fault.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2014)

That ending..... and that omake for the next episode.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 13, 2014)

Time for black lagoon. My 2nd favorite anime on toonami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2014)

Those get rich quick schemes of Eda and Revy. 

Nice planning by Eda.


----------



## Impact (Jul 13, 2014)

Black lagoon time for censoring action


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2014)

Well Eda done ^$%@ing goofed.


----------



## Impact (Jul 13, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Eda done ^$%@ing goofed.



I couldn't help but lol at all that $%@ing  plan, I freaking love this series


----------



## Foxve (Jul 13, 2014)

Poor Rock appears to be reaching his limit with all this shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 13, 2014)

Dat violence, dat half ass planning, dat racial term of endearment.   What more can you ask from this series. :rofl


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 13, 2014)

I feel like I missed a lot ...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2014)

TOONAMI – SATURDAY, JULY 12, 2014

HOUSEHOLD RATINGS AND TOTAL VIEWERS

11:30PM Attack on Titan 0.7 HH, 1.016 million viewers (tvmediainsights.com)
12:00AM Bleach 0.7 HH, 968,000 viewers
12:30AM Space Dandy 0.6 HH, 827,000 viewers
1:00AM Naruto: Shippuden 0.5 HH, 796,000 viewers
1:30AM One Piece 0.5 HH, 701,000 viewers
2:00AM Blue Exorcist 0.5 HH, 752,000 viewers
2:30AM Black Lagoon 0.5 HH, 690,000 viewers
3:00AM Beware the Batman 0.5 HH, 652,000 viewers
3:30AM Naruto 0.4 HH, 586,000 viewers (tvmediainsights.com)
4:00AM Fullmetal: Brotherhood 0.3 HH, 468,000 viewers
4:30AM Samurai Jack 0.3 HH, 440,000 viewers
5:00AM Star Wars: Clone Wars 0.4 HH, 481,000 viewers
5:30AM Sym-Bionic Titan 0.3 HH, 434,000 viewers 



Time for everyone to simply acknowledge that the ratings are not looking good and this is a sustained decline from last year. At this time in 2013 were were marveling at quad-millions and wondering _when_ Toonami would start at 11PM, not if it would. 

The consistency of these numbers the last 5-6 weeks shows that this is a regression, and that the numbers right now are what the ratings should be. Even so, it's sad.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 17, 2014)

Should just delete the adult swim part of saturdays and start with Toonami.


----------



## Impact (Jul 17, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> TOONAMI ? SATURDAY, JULY 12, 2014
> 
> HOUSEHOLD RATINGS AND TOTAL VIEWERS
> 
> ...




Those Space dandy and one piece ratings, ike what the flying fuck


----------



## Kiddo626 (Jul 17, 2014)

I hate to say it, but I think the high ratings last year could've been the result of the simple fact that Toonami was back.  Now that the novelty's worn off, so has the super-high viewership.  I just hope this won't cause any repercussions in the long run.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm particularly disgusted because they took precautions to keep the numbers up.

Space Dandy, a _new Wantanabe series_, one that _debuts on Toonami before Japan_, held strong at 1130 but in the 1230 slot it is paling in comparison to original Naruto's ratings from a year ago. 

The Big 3 all at the top.

Attack on Titan, the one the motherfuckers whined about attaining the most.


I wonder what all all the people that were watching a year ago are doing... the line-up is clearly and objectively superior. Why would you stop watching, even if you fall into the "casual" fan category, wouldn't this stuff be the kinds of shows that draw you in?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 18, 2014)

Dang the ratings ...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> TOONAMI ? SATURDAY, JULY 12, 2014
> 
> HOUSEHOLD RATINGS AND TOTAL VIEWERS
> 
> ...



Honestly, I don't know what to think.  


Well it's almost Toonami time but I'm currently watching a classic Boondocks episode.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 19, 2014)

I personally don't like the line up for current Toonami, but I'm still flabbergasted to see the ratings.

However I haven't been watching.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2014)

Toonami Time and Titan is up first. 

Going from the previews of the episode it looks like they will be attempting to use Eren's power.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2014)

And now people are staring to lose their nerves over the plan.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Jul 20, 2014)

HOLY SHIT GURREN LAGANN'S COMING!!!!!!


----------



## Scud (Jul 20, 2014)

TTGL on August 16th. That just made my night.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2014)

They really need to start airing more then one day a week, that would help out with ratings  immensely.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 20, 2014)

Would be better if it started earlier imho. Trying to stay up around 2-3 am to watch Toonami can't really happen for me and I usually leave the tv on. If it started like at 8 pm central then the numbers might climb but I feel that online websites that show the anime 'cept Space Dandy S2 might also be a problem as well.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2014)

Toonami can't complete with internet streaming, especially when only airing one day a week. Anyone still watching is doing it either out of nostalgia, or doesn't have internet.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 20, 2014)

this conversation saddens me 

someone fight to the death for my amusement


----------



## Impact (Jul 20, 2014)

Good episode of Space dandy, to bad for the fish though even though he was an asshole in the end.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 20, 2014)

look forward to DBZ Kai's return

Now if only someone would get the rights to the new Hunter X Hunter and air that i'll be a happy camper (Why hasn't anyone picked up the rights to that by the way? Its popularity is a helluva lot higher than the original 1998 one ever was and that got picked up)


----------



## Archreaper93 (Jul 20, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Toonami can't complete with internet streaming, especially when only airing one day a week. Anyone still watching is doing it either out of nostalgia, or doesn't have internet.



Or is a casual anime watcher who just watches what's on, but doesn't actually go out and seek anime to watch online.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 20, 2014)

lol Sanji thinks they can take on a Buster Call


----------



## Impact (Jul 20, 2014)

Bruno being a threat right now


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 20, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Bruno being a threat right now



What are you implying? He's definitely going to remain to be a massive threat to the crew in upcoming episodes i'm sure


----------



## Impact (Jul 20, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> What are you implying? He's definitely going to remain to be a massive threat to the crew in upcoming episodes i'm sure



Sure 


and that enie lobby promo was boss


----------



## Suit (Jul 20, 2014)

That commercial for the Enies Lobby arc after the One Piece episode was awesome.

I don't really understand how ratings are going down. The big 3 are airing along with Attack on Titan; I don't see how you could really get much better content. Sure, streaming the episodes is what most of us do, but there's always that bit of extra satisfaction I get from actually watching it all on TV. I could never discipline myself to watch back-to-back episodes of different anime online as opposed to just binge-watching one, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Jul 20, 2014)

Plus, you don't get TOM, game reviews, music videos, etc. when watching online.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jul 20, 2014)

Just found something I feel like sharing:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoSMtWykUq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2014)

> [Or is a casual anime watcher who just watches what's on, but doesn't actually go out and seek anime to watch online.





jedijohn said:


> Plus, you don't get TOM, game reviews, music videos, etc. when watching online.



Then you run into the problem with casual fans, casual fans aren't going to stay up till 5am to get their fix, they'll record it if they have too. Toonami has to target the more dedicated fans, and one day a week is not cutting it when there are alternatives that offer a much better deals, right now they are living off the fumes of nostalgia.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 20, 2014)

Dat One Piece arc Promo! Hopefully we get one for every new arc.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2014)

OP promo was killer. 


Still wrestling mentally with that Dandy episode.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Jul 25, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Then you run into the problem with casual fans, casual fans aren't going to stay up till 5am to get their fix, they'll record it if they have too. Toonami has to target the more dedicated fans, and one day a week is not cutting it when there are alternatives that offer a much better deals, right now they are living off the fumes of nostalgia.



Recording it is fine. That still counts for ratings (as long as they watch it within a couple days of recording it).

I'd love for more than just Saturdays, but as long as people want to watch Family Guy and Cleveland Show more than One Piece and Black Lagoon, we're stuck with just one day.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2014)

TOONAMI – SATURDAY, JULY 19, 2014

HOUSEHOLD RATINGS AND TOTAL VIEWERS

11:30PM Attack on Titan 0.8 HH, 1.236 million viewers (tvmediainsights.com)
12:00AM Bleach 0.7 HH, 917,000 viewers
12:30AM Space Dandy 0.6 HH, 805,000 viewers
1:00AM Naruto: Shippuden 0.6 HH, 822,000 viewers
1:30AM One Piece 0.5 HH, 694,000 viewers
2:00AM Blue Exorcist 0.4 HH, 567,000 viewers
2:30AM Black Lagoon 0.4 HH, 520,000 viewers
3:00AM Beware the Batman 0.5 HH, 538,000 viewers
3:30AM Naruto 0.5 HH, 530,000 viewers (tvmediainsights.com)
4:00AM Fullmetal: Brotherhood 0.4 HH, 399,000 viewers
4:30AM Samurai Jack 0.4 HH, 431,000 viewers
5:00AM Star Wars: Clone Wars 0.4 HH, 397,000 viewers
5:30AM Sym-Bionic Titan 0.4 HH, 453,000 viewers 


Adult 18-49 Ratings:
Time Slot 	18-49
11:30p 	504,000
12:00a 	460,000
12:30a 	410,000
1:00a 	442,000
1:30a 	382,000
2:00a 	309,000
2:30a 	282,000
3:00a 	287,000
3:30a 	288,000
4:00a 	207,000
4:30a 	222,000
5:00a 	206,000
5:30a 	226,000


What a disaster. 


Also note that the almighty 18-49 demo is such a small portion of Titan's audience compared to the other shows. For example,  OP's audience is 55% 18-49, Naruto is at 54% and Bleach is at 50%, whereas AOT is 41%. I doubt there's many 50 year olds watching, which means that's a lot of teenagers who watch AOT then fuck off when Dandy and the Big 3 come on.

Summary: we need to put a stranglehold on the industry and keep the kids from becoming the tastemakers.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 26, 2014)

Lol that obama dickriding song


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> TOONAMI – SATURDAY, JULY 19, 2014
> 
> HOUSEHOLD RATINGS AND TOTAL VIEWERS
> 
> ...



That drop from Shippuden to OP. 

Ok, close to Toonami Time!!! and AoT is on deck.  Last we saw Eren in titan form had a surprise for Mikasa.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2014)

Well so much for being in control.  And now more titans are coming because of it.


----------



## Impact (Jul 26, 2014)

I honestly don't wanna read those ratings.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow, talk about the situation being grim.:amazed   And it looks like we'll be seeing the sacrifices.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2014)

Heh, from the looks of it, Eren seems to have come to his sense, however long that is. 

Bleach up next and more Fullbringer training for this Fullbringer arc.


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2014)

Bleach


----------



## Foxve (Jul 27, 2014)

Lol that watch dog review. There's an app for that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2014)

Dat Ichigo picking up on his Fullbring powers. 

Oh, a Watch Dogs review.


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2014)

Space dandy 

holy shit did he just say dandy skipped high school? oh I can't wait for this


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2014)

Lol, Dandy Time and the start of Dandy High.


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2014)

When he took those those glasses off my god


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2014)

The fuck, Glee in Space. 

Holy shit, was that Slimer.


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok can someone please explain to me what's happening


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2014)

It's freaking Glee meets Grease meets Galaxy High.


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's freaking Glee meets Grease meets Galaxy High.



Freaking space dandy man


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2014)

The Game of Prom King?? Dah hell.      Nobody puts Dandy into a corner. :rofl

What type of training??? Wow.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 27, 2014)

The fuck were they doing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2014)

Turns into an ass worshiping episode.


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2014)

Foxve said:


> The fuck were they doing



Dandy omg I can't,  I fucking can't 

Dat booty song is just fucking win


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 27, 2014)

Died at the hulk and Sentinal appearance.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 27, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's freaking Glee meets Grease meets Galaxy High.



This episode has some lulz for sure.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2014)

This episode.....wow. :rofl


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2014)

My favorite episode this season 

Can't wait for next episode.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 27, 2014)

Need dat booty song on my phone so badly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2014)

Lol, so the paper was used on Naruto.   And it looks like the bomber artist just ran into trouble.


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2014)

One piece


----------



## Foxve (Jul 27, 2014)

Sniper song


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2014)

Sogeking song, such freedom


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2014)

Lol, that was a fun One Piece episode.   So I take it next week it goes Sengoku Basara as men by the hundreds are tossed around like nothing.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 27, 2014)

Luffy going apeshit on their asses


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2014)

Blue Exorcist is up and for some reason this fool decides to open the gates of hell.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone wanna tell me why black lagoon was pushed behind batman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2014)

Probably to increase viewership for the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2014)

Lol, speak your mind and be tied to the stake.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 27, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably to increase viewership for the show.



For black lagoon or batman? Pretty sure people would like to see black lagoon over beware the batman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2014)

For Batman. 

Ah Black Lagoon is up and I think we are nearing it's ending arc for the anime series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2014)

What in the world. A Revy that shows off a more kinder version of herself.  And she's playing with kids, a bit showing them how a person really dies when they are shot.


----------



## Impact (Jul 27, 2014)

Foxve said:


> Anyone wanna tell me why black lagoon was pushed behind batman



Oh god that literally confused the shit out of me :sanji


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 27, 2014)

Anyone know what the Batman Beyond thing on the schedule was all about? I fell asleep...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 2, 2014)

TOONAMI – SATURDAY, JULY 26, 2014

HOUSEHOLD RATINGS AND TOTAL VIEWERS

11:30PM Attack on Titan 0.7 HH, 1.067 million viewers (tvmediainsights.com)
12:00AM Bleach 0.5 HH, 851,000 viewers
12:30AM Space Dandy 0.5 HH, 750,000 viewers
1:00AM Naruto: Shippuden 0.6 HH, 730,000 viewers
1:30AM One Piece 0.5 HH, 565,000 viewers
2:00AM Blue Exorcist 0.4 HH, 508,000 viewers
2:30AM Beware the Batman 0.4 HH, 511,000 viewers
3:00AM Black Lagoon 0.4 HH, 543,000 viewers
3:30AM Naruto 0.4 HH, 468,000 viewers (tvmediainsights.com)
4:00AM Fullmetal: Brotherhood 0.3 HH, 345,000 viewers
4:30AM Cowboy Bebop 0.3 HH, 362,000 viewers
5:00AM Star Wars: Clone Wars 0.4 HH, 485,000 viewers
5:30AM Samurai Jack 0.4 HH, 452,000 viewers (tvmediainsights.com)

ADULTS 18-49

11:30PM Attack on Titan 0.5 rating, 612,000 adults 18-49 (tvmediainsights.com)
12:00AM Bleach 0.4 rating, 491,000 adults 18-49
12:30AM Space Dandy 0.3 rating, 396,000 adults 18-49
1:00AM Naruto: Shippuden 0.3 rating, 417,000 adults 18-49
1:30AM One Piece 0.3 rating, 341,000 adults 18-49
2:00AM Blue Exorcist 0.2 rating, 306,000 adults 18-49
2:30AM Beware the Batman 0.2 rating, 265,000 adults 18-49
3:00AM Black Lagoon 0.3 rating, 340,000 adults 18-49
3:30AM Naruto 0.2 rating, 288,000 adults 18-49 (tvmediainsights.com)
4:00AM Fullmetal: Brotherhood 0.2 rating, 203,000 adults 18-49
4:30AM Cowboy Bebop 0.2 rating, 243,000 adults 18-49
5:00AM Star Wars: Clone Wars 0.2 rating, 314,000 adults 18-49
5:30AM Samurai Jack 0.2 rating, 274,000 adults 18-49 (t


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> TOONAMI ? SATURDAY, JULY 26, 2014
> 
> HOUSEHOLD RATINGS AND TOTAL VIEWERS
> 
> ...



These drops, shit. 

Heh, honestly don't know what to say about this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2014)

Close to Toonami Time!!  First up is Titan and ......... eh after looking at the ratings my enthusiasm is somewhat down.


----------



## Impact (Aug 2, 2014)

Those fucking ratings


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2014)

Well damn man.  Talk  about a depressing clean up.    And I can understand why they have to swift with it due to sanitary reasons.


----------



## Impact (Aug 3, 2014)

Bleach need to hurry up end so I can watch my Dandy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2014)

Lol, so they are bringing in Orihime as the nurse.    Heh, the love rival has come.


----------



## Impact (Aug 3, 2014)

Space dandy come on


----------



## Impact (Aug 3, 2014)

Spance dandy


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2014)

How do you guys tolerate space dandy?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2014)

Lol, Dandy time.    Such odd headgear. 

Lol, right in the hair.


----------



## Impact (Aug 3, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> How do you guys tolerate space dandy?



What the hell kind of question is that?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2014)

I fall asleep often during it.


----------



## Impact (Aug 3, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> I fall asleep often during it.



Apparently you don't like quality animu.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 3, 2014)

The art style of season 2 is so odd compared to season 1.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2014)

Lol, for some reason that old man's design reminds me of a character of a different series for some reason, and I don't remember where. 

Heh, fundoshi Dandy. :rofl


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 3, 2014)

That preview.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 3, 2014)

Looking forward to the next episode of space dandy.


----------



## Impact (Aug 3, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> The art style of season 2 is so odd compared to season 1.



I kinda like it, it seems to fit with the flow of the themes.

Overall good episode,  they didn't catch it but it seems that knowing it exist was satisfactory to say the least.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 3, 2014)

Time for the last episode of the arc in naruto shitppuden


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2014)

Shippuden time.   Looks like we are coming to a close with the Gaara rescue arc.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 3, 2014)

Lol sakura's strong spirit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2014)

Lol, oh look it's Gaara's personal fan girl that was made relevant from Naruto pre-time skip filler.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2014)

Enjoyed this Shippuden episode with it wrapping up the arc nicely.  I found it interesting how the interactions between the Sand Siblings and Naruto are now compared to when they were back in the Chunin Exam arc. 

Anyway, One Piece is next and more Luffy rampaging througth Enies Loby.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 3, 2014)

One piece up next. Time for luffy to plow though the fodder


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2014)

Plans mean shit to Luffy in the name of crew.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 3, 2014)

Time for the 2nd to last episode of blue exorcist


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2014)

Hmm, well this is turning out to be an interesting Blue Ex. episode.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 3, 2014)

Time for generic batman show #7......


----------



## Foxve (Aug 3, 2014)

Black lagoon time bitches


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 3, 2014)

Pratically teared at that Batman Beyond nod for the 75 years. God that series was awesome.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2014)

Black Lagoon time guys, though I think we are getting closer to the end of it's run.  Unless the Blood Trail OVA is going to be aired at a different date. 

Heh, that blonde dumb ass was hitting on Revy. :rofl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2014)

Holy shit, how strong is Balalaika and she really doesn't screw around.  :amazed


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 3, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Holy shit, how strong is Balalaika and she really doesn't screw around.  :amazed




One of the all-time unknockoutables.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 3, 2014)

Man, forgot how boss part 1 lee was when he ripped a tree root out the ground


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 6, 2014)

TOONAMI – SATURDAY, AUGUST 2, 2014

HOUSEHOLD RATINGS AND TOTAL VIEWERS

11:30PM Attack on Titan 0.7 HH, 979,000 viewers (tvmediainsights.com)
12:00AM Bleach 0.6 HH, 865,000 viewers
12:30AM Space Dandy 0.6 HH, 851,000 viewers
1:00AM Naruto: Shippuden 0.6 HH, 821,000 viewers
1:30AM One Piece 0.5 HH, 761,000 viewers
2:00AM Blue Exorcist 0.6 HH, 749,000 viewers
2:30AM Beware the Batman 0.5 HH, 656,000 viewers
3:00AM Black Lagoon 0.5 HH, 648,000 viewers
3:30AM Naruto 0.4 HH, 613,000 viewers (tvmediainsights.com)
4:00AM Fullmetal: Brotherhood 0.4 HH, 533,000 viewers
4:30AM Cowboy Bebop 0.4 HH, 455,000 viewers
5:00AM Star Wars: Clone Wars 0.4 HH, 511,000 viewers
5:30AM Samurai Jack 0.4 HH, 467,000 viewers (tvmediainsights.com)

ADULTS 18-49

11:30PM Attack on Titan 0.4 rating, 498,000 adults 18-49 (tvmediainsights.com)
12:00AM Bleach 0.4 rating, 484,000 adults 18-49
12:30AM Space Dandy 0.3 rating, 434,000 adults 18-49
1:00AM Naruto: Shippuden 0.3 rating, 426,000 adults 18-49
1:30AM One Piece 0.3 rating, 408,000 adults 18-49
2:00AM Blue Exorcist 0.3 rating, 415,000 adults 18-49
2:30AM Beware the Batman 0.3 rating, 398,000 adults 18-49
3:00AM Black Lagoon 0.3 rating, 377,000 adults 18-49
3:30AM Naruto 0.3 rating, 334,000 adults 18-49 (tvmediainsights.com)
4:00AM Fullmetal: Brotherhood 0.2 rating, 268,000 adults 18-49
4:30AM Cowboy Bebop 0.2 rating, 240,000 adults 18-49
5:00AM Star Wars: Clone Wars 0.2 rating, 279,000 adults 18-49
5:30AM Samurai Jack 0.2 rating, 251,000 adults 18-49 (tvm


Not great at the top, actually it's dreadful at the top, but across the board is an improvement from the last 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 7, 2014)

I really miss having cable.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2014)

If you can stream from their website. It's all part of their secretive data package that Jason Demarco hints at in interviews.


The good news in all this is that despite the severity of the ratings, Toonami crushes everyone in the exalted male 18-34 and male 18-49 demographics. I wouldn;t go as far as some do and say that overrides the aggregate numbers, because their downward trend shouldn't be explained away like that, but it does mean you don;t have to totally panic for the block's future.


----------



## Wan (Aug 7, 2014)

Toonami/Adult Swim/Cartoon Network's streaming video player sucks, though.  Gets all fuzzy during action scenes.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 8, 2014)

> If you can stream from their website. It's all part of their secretive data package that Jason Demarco hints at in interviews.


Doesn't that cost money though?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 9, 2014)

Damn. Eren got his shit kicked in....


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 10, 2014)

I wish a mothafucka would hurt a family member of mine like that in front of my face!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2014)

Heh, very interesting Titan episode.  

Lol, the kite episode of Bleach.   Even in filler Toshiro and Momo get it. :rofl

Ah that TTGL promo.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 10, 2014)

Dandy time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 10, 2014)

Dandy Time!!!  And it looks like Honey is in trouble.


----------



## Impact (Aug 10, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I really miss having cable.



Link man, you bumming me out bro 


Space dandy


----------



## Impact (Aug 10, 2014)

Fucking dandy, I'm a woman


----------



## Foxve (Aug 10, 2014)

So then..........Honey's half alien?


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 10, 2014)

It would seem so


----------



## Impact (Aug 10, 2014)

That's a story for another time,

 freaking missed half of Space dandy playing my 3DS


----------



## Foxve (Aug 10, 2014)

That was a interesting episode.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 10, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> That's a story for another time,
> 
> freaking missed half of Space dandy playing my 3DS



What game?


----------



## Impact (Aug 10, 2014)

Foxve said:


> What game?



Kingdom Hearts drop dream distance 

I was in middle of a boss fight and was only focus on winning


----------



## Foxve (Aug 10, 2014)

Luffy still plowing though the ocean of fodder. 



♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Kingdom Hearts drop dream distance
> 
> I was in middle of a boss fight and was only focus on winning



I haven't even started my copy yet. How is it compared to kingdom hearts 2?


----------



## Impact (Aug 10, 2014)

CP9 interactions were damn entertaining 



Foxve said:


> Luffy still plowing though the ocean of fodder.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even started my copy yet. How is it compared to kingdom hearts 2?



Freaking amazing, imo the gameplay is better with a bit more variety to work with honestly I still don't know why they didn't put it on the console.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 10, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Link man, you bumming me out bro
> 
> 
> Space dandy



It is ok dude. I'll figure out something.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 10, 2014)

This is the last episode of blue exorcist..........



♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Freaking amazing, imo the gameplay is better with a bit more variety to work with honestly I still don't know why they didn't put it on the console.



Sounds fun. If its really better than 2, it'll be awesome


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 10, 2014)

Do you think they'll show the movie?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 10, 2014)

That was a great episode of Dandy. Glad the regular art style is back.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 10, 2014)

Fuck beware the batman. It put me to sleep and I missed black lagoon.


----------



## Impact (Aug 10, 2014)

^ 

almost did the same to me only because I didn't feel like changing the channel


----------



## Foxve (Aug 11, 2014)

So I watched the episode of black lagoon that I missed online. Shit gonna go down next episode.....


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 13, 2014)

Probably have to watch Toonami while having tourneys at locals.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 13, 2014)

TOONAMI – SATURDAY, AUGUST 9, 2014

HOUSEHOLD RATINGS AND TOTAL VIEWERS

11:30PM Attack on Titan 0.9 HH, 1.351 million viewers (tvmediainsights.com)
12:00AM Bleach 0.7 HH, 1.033 million viewers
12:30AM Space Dandy 0.6 HH, 931,000 viewers
1:00AM Naruto: Shippuden 0.6 HH, 837,000 viewers
1:30AM One Piece 0.5 HH, 732,000 viewers
2:00AM Blue Exorcist 0.5 HH, 704,000 viewers
2:30AM Beware the Batman 0.4 HH, 595,000 viewers
3:00AM Black Lagoon 0.4 HH, 584,000 viewers
3:30AM Naruto 0.4 HH, 554,000 viewers (tvmediainsights.com)
4:00AM Fullmetal: Brotherhood 0.3 HH, 441,000 viewers
4:30AM Cowboy Bebop 0.3 HH, 370,000 viewers
5:00AM Star Wars: Clone Wars 0.3 HH, 400,000 viewers
5:30AM Samurai Jack 0.3 HH, 340,000 viewers 




Better at the top, worse in the last couple hours.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 13, 2014)

what does "HH" mean?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 13, 2014)

HouseHold rating, which is the percentage of households with televisions that watched the show, according to Nielson estimates.

So, a 1.0 is 1% of households watching.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 13, 2014)

Should be better after next week.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 16, 2014)

That one guy bit the shit out of his tongue


----------



## Foxve (Aug 16, 2014)

A titan murder case. Love this show!


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2014)

No toonami for me


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 17, 2014)

Why brah?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 17, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> No toonami for me



Fighting another boss?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 17, 2014)

Dayum Honey


----------



## Foxve (Aug 17, 2014)

Rock on Dandy


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 17, 2014)

Next week, Akatsuki Dandy


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Why brah?





Foxve said:


> Fighting another boss?



Cable out until Monday unfortunately


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 17, 2014)

Who was the voice of Johnny in Dandy? He sounded very familiar.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 17, 2014)

Such a shame that this Sasuke bs stretches out the whole series

[Sp] especielly since Kishi confirmed that Sasuke will be the FV and now we have another timeskip this whole part 2 feels like a waste of time [/sp]


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 17, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Cable out until Monday unfortunately



It is ok dude. I understand your pain. Stay stronk.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 17, 2014)

Love me some Team 8 :3


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 17, 2014)

At this point I am lost on what y'all are talking about.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 17, 2014)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Who was the voice of Johnny in Dandy? He sounded very familiar.



Johnny Bosch, who also wanted to be a rock star.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 17, 2014)

So why did Robin cooperate? I never understood that

Either scenario the straw hats would be dead.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 17, 2014)

One piece time 



Dimezanime88 said:


> Who was the voice of Johnny in Dandy? He sounded very familiar.



It's Johnny Bach or something. He's the same voice actor who voices Ichigo from Bleach.



Tom Servo said:


> [Sp] especielly since Kishi confirmed that Sasuke will be the FV and now we have another timeskip this whole part 2 feels like a waste of time [/sp]



When was this?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh Bleachigo.


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 17, 2014)

Foxve said:


> One piece time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



During the RTN interview [sp]this around the time Orochimaru returned yet again. He confirmed that NvS is gonna happen and apparently there was some ininterview after the LOI arc where he said something like "Sasuke will be the last to change" also in the kizuna book (i think it was the most recent one) where he said that "No matter what Sasuke doesnt want to acknowledge Naruto as his close dear friend, that is something Naruto prove to him that he?s his equal"
On a seperate note during the Q&A with the fans in the RTN interview he also confirmed that he plans on Naruto having a son who he was originally planning on naming Menma but now has to think of a new name since he used it for the movie and he finishes by saying "Narutos son will be named Shinachiku...I guess"   [/sp]


----------



## Foxve (Aug 17, 2014)

Time for the drill that pierces the heavens to make his debut


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh wow, TTGL got to keep its full op!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 17, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> So why did Robin cooperate? I never understood that
> 
> Either scenario the straw hats would be dead.



Pretty much how I feel about this whole situation.

And thanks for the Johnny answers. I had an idea, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Kiddo626 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow, the guy who voices Kamina is awful.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 17, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> During the RTN interview [sp]this around the time Orochimaru returned yet again. He confirmed that NvS is gonna happen and apparently there was some ininterview after the LOI arc where he said something like "Sasuke will be the last to change" also in the kizuna book (i think it was the most recent one) where he said that "No matter what Sasuke doesnt want to acknowledge Naruto as his close dear friend, that is something Naruto prove to him that he?s his equal"
> On a seperate note during the Q&A with the fans in the RTN interview he also confirmed that he plans on Naruto having a son who he was originally planning on naming Menma but now has to think of a new name since he used it for the movie and he finishes by saying "Narutos son will be named Shinachiku...I guess"   [/sp]



Source for this? Sounds like a fan theory pieced together by parts of interviews. While there is enough material for a part three, the manga has taken such a nosedive it'll take a remake to fix. Wouldn't even call Naruto a character anymore


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 17, 2014)

Kiddo626 said:


> Wow, the guy who voices Kamina is awful.



Ehh its Adult Gohan's VA, probably the only dub VA who had the ham to even try Kamina.


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 17, 2014)

Kiddo626 said:


> Wow, the guy who voices Kamina is awful.



From what I heard it's not the VA's fault. The director told him to perform like that.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 17, 2014)

If toonami really needed a DC show, why couldn't it have been Young Justice instead of a generic batman show?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 17, 2014)

Can we just get Bobobo and Megas back? please?


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 17, 2014)

Foxve said:


> Source for this? Sounds like a fan theory pieced together by parts of interviews. While there is enough material for a part three, the manga has taken such a nosedive it'll take a remake to fix. Wouldn't even call Naruto a character anymore



The interview was sold as a dvd bonus with the RTN movie you can find it anywhere on the internet (i think someone here uploaded it about a year or so ago) if you still cant find it let me know and ill give you a link but I gurantee its real it also came with a short slideshow of manga panels moving like its an animation which is like half a minute long you can find that on YT pretty easily

[Sp]As for part 3 it was in the teaser trailers that "this winter the curtain will rise on the final phase in the manga" i have a few friends who live in Japan, the movie is going to be an episode of the story post timeskip from what I heard from ramenmitsu and Megi. 

Also Kakashi is being set up for the sixth hokage possession after the war, we see Naruto in themovie whom clearly isnt hokage at this point and we only have 15 or so chapters until the movie is released and a few more before the "final phase begins" basically it seems part 3 is going to be the series finale/ final arc which gives even more parallels to the 666 Satan manga hopefully this one will atleast have a better ending [/sp]


----------



## Tom Servo (Aug 17, 2014)

Foxve said:


> If toonami really needed a DC show, why couldn't it have been Young Justice instead of a generic batman show?



Personally id prefer any of the DCAU shows to be back on but thats only because I havent seen YJ

Its not like there arent any vacant spots I mean does Naruto really need two timeslots? Doesnt shippuden give us enough filler crap as it is?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 17, 2014)

Slice the bullet he shot at you in half, then his gun and then his hands. Then knock him into a pool and watch him drown. Fucker got exactly what was coming to him.....


----------



## Legend (Aug 17, 2014)

Never knew about this thread til now, watching Pt1 Naruto brings back memories


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 17, 2014)

They need to bring back Outlaw Star!


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2014)

MFW I just realized I still have my cable on and probably missed toonami last night for no reason


----------



## Jing (Aug 23, 2014)

Hellsing Ultimate will be replacing Black Lagoon.



Also OG Naruto is gone for awhile.

Tweet


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2014)

Jing said:


> Hellsing Ultimate will be replacing Black Lagoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just read that on ANN.  That should be interesting.   I wonder if they are also going to show Roberta's Blood Trail as well in the near future.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Aug 23, 2014)

Jing said:


> Hellsing Ultimate will be replacing Black Lagoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit yes!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2014)

Toonami time guys!!!  Up first Titan and going from the previews that were shown, let us see who's going to volunteer for certain death.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Aug 24, 2014)

Lol, what is this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2014)

Lol, just got back from a quick errant to see the second half of Bleach and I come back to this.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2014)

Heh, so Chad and Orihime are doing investigative work on their own. 

And now the memory rewrites are taking effect.



OK, Dandy Time!!!!


----------



## Impact (Aug 24, 2014)

Space dandy


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 24, 2014)

WTF IS GOING ON?!?!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2014)

What in the world am I watching.   Man, talk about creepy and weird.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 24, 2014)

Missed like half of the episode due to The Simpsons marathon; what the fuck is going on?!


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 24, 2014)

Holy shit, what the fuck did I just watch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2014)

Lol, well that was interesting. 

WTF is with the preview.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2014)

Shippuden time and time for Sai.


----------



## Impact (Aug 24, 2014)

That was the weirdest episode of dandy I ever watched. 

But that quote though

"Doesn't matter if am dead or alive am still dandy baby"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2014)

That foreshadowing by Tsunade about the Akatsuki and the village.


----------



## Impact (Aug 24, 2014)

Skipping Naruto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2014)

Lol, One Piece is up and more of Luffy taking on the Government men.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 24, 2014)

A titan marathon. Hell yes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2014)

Lol, Luci Christian letting her yelling voice out.   Got plenty of practice from voicing Chidori Kaname of FMP fame.


----------



## Impact (Aug 24, 2014)

Attack of titan marathon?

Probably trying to boost the ratings next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2014)

TTGL time guys!!!   Breaking through the heavens with the drill of GAR.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 24, 2014)

You guys think toonami will show eureka ao, Roberta's side story of black lagoon, and SAO's 3rd season when it's dubbed?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2014)

Foxve said:


> You guys think toonami will show eureka ao, Roberta's side story of black lagoon, and SAO's 3rd season when it's dubbed?



Hmm, well if they are going to air the Hellsing Ultimate OVAs then chances are they'll air Blood Trail.  Wasn't there a discussion a while back that had questions asked on airing Ao.  I'm also guessing that SOA will probably be aired once Aniplex dubs it.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 24, 2014)

What is hellsing?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 24, 2014)

Foxve said:


> What is hellsing?



What? I'm pretty sure the Hellsing series is entry level shit. 

Basically its a bad ass vampire show with Nazi's and other undead abominations, so naturally its the greatest thing ever made .

[YOUTUBE]Ncn-D9HxLVM[/YOUTUBE]

Also since this is Hellsing Ultimate, its going to take up an entire hour on the block.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 24, 2014)

Black lagoon time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2014)

Foxve said:


> What is hellsing?



A very violent series that involved a vampire against Nazis along with other very crazy characters. 

Black Lagoon is up guys.   Just two episodes away before it's run is done.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey, I get to post TFS's Hellsing Abridged episodes this September! 



♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> That was the weirdest episode of dandy I ever watched.
> 
> But that quote though
> 
> "Doesn't matter if am dead or alive am still dandy baby"



Zombie episode sequel? 



Foxve said:


> You guys think toonami will show eureka ao, Roberta's side story of black lagoon, and SAO's 3rd season when it's dubbed?



I'd say all three of those are decently likely.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 24, 2014)

Damn....... Rock finally grew a pair...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 24, 2014)

Well looks like Rock can't go home again, if ever.    Man that place really takes out the humanity of anybody that ends up in Roanapur.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 28, 2014)

Good news! Ratings back up!


TOONAMI – SATURDAY, AUGUST 23, 2014

HOUSEHOLD RATINGS AND TOTAL VIEWERS

11:30PM Attack on Titan 0.8 HH, 1.250 million viewers (tvmediainsights.com)
12:00AM Bleach 0.8 HH, 1.169 million viewers
12:30AM Space Dandy 0.7 HH, 1.021 million viewers
1:00AM Naruto: Shippuden 0.6 HH, 967,000 viewers
1:30AM One Piece 0.6 HH, 917,000 viewers
2:00AM Gurren Lagann 0.5 HH, 831,000 viewers
2:30AM Beware the Batman 0.5 HH, 753,000 viewers
3:00AM Black Lagoon 0.5 HH, 770,000 viewers
3:30AM Naruto 0.5 HH, 804,000 viewers (tvmediainsights.com)
4:00AM Fullmetal: Brotherhood 0.4 HH, 683,000 viewers
4:30AM Cowboy Bebop 0.4 HH, 547,000 viewers
5:00AM Star Wars: Clone Wars 0.4 HH, 552,000 viewers
5:30AM Samurai Jack 0.4 HH, 569,000 viewers (tvmediainsights.com)

ADULTS 18-49

11:30PM Attack on Titan 0.5 rating, 666,000 adults 18-49 (tvmediainsights.com)
12:00AM Bleach 0.5 rating, 635,000 adults 18-49
12:30AM Space Dandy 0.4 rating, 538,000 adults 18-49
1:00AM Naruto: Shippuden 0.4 rating, 533,000 adults 18-49
1:30AM One Piece 0.4 rating, 485,000 adults 18-49
2:00AM Gurren Lagann 0.3 rating, 418,000 adults 18-49
2:30AM Beware the Batman 0.3 rating, 357,000 adults 18-49
3:00AM Black Lagoon 0.3 rating, 386,000 adults 18-49
3:30AM Naruto 0.3 rating, 429,000 adults 18-49 (tvmediainsights.com)
4:00AM Fullmetal: Brotherhood 0.3 rating, 344,000 adults 18-49
4:30AM Cowboy Bebop 0.2 rating, 279,000 adults 18-49
5:00AM Star Wars: Clone Wars 0.2 rating, 266,000 adults 18-49
5:30AM Samurai Jack 0.2 rating, 272,000 adults 18-49 (tvm


----------



## Impact (Aug 28, 2014)

I am really surprised right now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm elated with this news.   So this week is the Titans marathon right?  If so I'll be able to catch some of the episodes a missed a while back.


----------



## Impact (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll probably only watch Space dandy this week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok guys Toonami Time!!!.  First up is Dandy then it's the Titan marathon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2014)

Disco Dandy the hell.


----------



## Impact (Aug 30, 2014)

Yoooooooo I am so done with dandy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 30, 2014)

Heh....... wow, just wow.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 30, 2014)

I just don't know anymore...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2014)

Interested to see the ratings this week. I know I, like a lot of people, watched Dandy then left Titan on in the background for about an hour, then turned it off.


----------



## Impact (Aug 31, 2014)

Space dandy better have hit a million plus.

If It doesn't


----------



## Jing (Aug 31, 2014)

Alot of show are ending this fall/winter. We only know 2 upcoming shows so far, what are they gonna fill the block up with...


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 31, 2014)

Hellsing is going to take up two spots itself due to it being 40+ minute ova's.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 6, 2014)

That female titan..... damn


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2014)

Damn, talk about cutting it close with almost getting crushed.    Anyway Titan over so now for Bleach.


----------



## Impact (Sep 6, 2014)

Going wait for Space dandy


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol, looks like the memory rewrites are starting to take effect on Bleach.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

That Hellsing Ultimate promo.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 7, 2014)

Hell Yeahz. Hellsing OVA starting next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol, looks like someone graduated from the Aizen School of Trolling.  The professor must be proud. :rofl


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2014)

Something tells me this is going to be a particularly interesting episode of space dandy.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol, Dandy Time!!! 

Hmm, how many episodes are left before Bleach ends it's anime series for the time being?


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2014)

i think about 5 eps


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

Heh, looks like Dandy signed into a contract into being a boyfriend.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol that narrating


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

And for some reason Christmas was ruin.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2014)

I love Scarlet and i dont care


----------



## Impact (Sep 7, 2014)

The guy was spying in the robot wtf


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol, those Gundam references.    And a small mecha battle to boot as well.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2014)

Man I can't be the only one who sees the similarities between that lady and Erza from fairy tail. Same voice actor, they look almost identical, and they can both kick ass. They even share the name scarlet.....


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2014)

OMG this pairing is actually happening


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol, and they some similarities to share.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2014)

I SHIP THEM SOOO HARD


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2014)

This friend is a creeeep


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2014)

They Kissed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol, not since Nena Trinity that someone threw a tantrum in their mecha like that.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2014)

Legend said:


> They Kissed


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 7, 2014)

Ah...Such a sad ending.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2014)

No, turn around you two


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2014)

Damn this ep


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2014)

Dandy and Scarlet have been hinted at since that ep with Gentle


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol, well that was an interesting Dandy episode.  So up next Shippuden. 

Hmn, I wonder if we'll see a model kit from that mecha?


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2014)

we have 3 more eps of Space Dandy so there is hope


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2014)

IS Space Dandy just going to be a one season show?


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2014)

we are on its 2nd season


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

Hmm, so it would seem that team unity will needs some building for this group to work out.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh, didn't know this was the 2nd season.


----------



## Kiddo626 (Sep 7, 2014)

Legend said:


> we are on its 2nd season





Shark Skin said:


> Oh, didn't know this was the 2nd season.



And from the looks of Ian Sinclair's tweet, this might be the last season.



I hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## Impact (Sep 7, 2014)

That was quite the punch to robin face


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

One Piece time guys.  More Enies Lobby fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

TTGL on deck.    Hmm, come to think of it this is Black Lagoon's last night here on Toonami for the mean time.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2014)

so no Roberta's blood trail


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

Legend said:


> so no Roberta's blood trail



There is a possibility it might get aired in the near future.  If Hellsing Ultimate is going to be shown, why not Blood Trail.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 7, 2014)

Black lagoon time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

I think this is the last episode for the Black Lagoon TV series run.    Well let's how this ends then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

Well so much for a business deal.


----------



## Legend (Sep 7, 2014)

is it wrong i find Balalaika hot?


----------



## Impact (Sep 7, 2014)

^Nope


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 7, 2014)

Well that's it for Black Lagoon.  It was a fun and violent ride and I enjoyed every bit of it. 






Fuck.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 7, 2014)

The new Titans preview is fucking hilarious! The last part where the guy on the horse is hoping that the female titan doesn't surprise anyone else again...and then gets kicked by the female titan, is just perfect!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2014)

Toonami Time guys.  First up Titan and a kick to the uprights.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2014)

Heh, well talk about all you planning going to hell in a hand basket.  Up next Bleach and more memory altering fun.   Also, the series is inching closer to it's airing run.


Lol, revisionist history at it's best. :rofl


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2014)

Can you say mindfuck?


----------



## Impact (Sep 14, 2014)

Space dandy


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 14, 2014)

A 2D universe. This show has it all.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 14, 2014)

8-bitish


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 14, 2014)

Utopia Realm said:


> A 2D universe. This show has it all.



Holy shit 
I wish I was there


----------



## Impact (Sep 14, 2014)

So weird


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 14, 2014)

Skotty said:


> Holy shit
> I wish I was there



We need a 2D Mario-esque reference. Its only logical. We have a Space Invaders and now need a Side Scrolling one.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 14, 2014)

Um...what??


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 14, 2014)

Damn that's deep


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2014)

Shit was like an acid trip


----------



## Legend (Sep 14, 2014)

super confusing


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 14, 2014)

Hellsing Ultimate is xcellent. Gonna be up late the next couple of nights watching it.


----------



## Jing (Sep 16, 2014)

Schedule change is coming in October. Shippuden, One Piece and other shows get bumped up in time slots.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 20, 2014)

They replaying the hell out of Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 20, 2014)

Lol if its toonami, asses must be kicked


----------



## Foxve (Sep 20, 2014)

Damn. I really feel for erin


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 21, 2014)

Only one episode left.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 21, 2014)

Jesus christ that ending


Ratings for 9/13

11:30PM Attack on Titan 1.409 million viewers
12:00AM Bleach 1.165 million viewers
12:30AM Space Dandy 1.036 million viewers
1:00AM Naruto: Shippuden 980,000 viewers
1:30AM One Piece 794,000 viewers
2:00AM Gurren Lagann 771,000 viewers
2:30AM Beware the Batman 702,000 viewers
3:00AM Hellsing Ultimate 837,000 viewers
4:00AM Fullmetal: Brotherhood 629,000 viewers
4:30AM Cowboy Bebop 601,000 viewers
5:00AM Star Wars: Clone Wars 641,000 viewers
5:30AM Samurai Jack 601,000 viewers

Dat Hellsing


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LoeXX8jc5Ps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2014)

one more dandy ep


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah Hellsing is going to break the bleep record for Toonami tonight


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 21, 2014)

So anyone understood why the kid's ball ended up hitting the wrestler guy when he wasn't the intended victim??


----------



## Jing (Sep 22, 2014)

Big last minute schedule change. Batman and Symbionic Titan are being written off and wont air anymore, so theyre gonna air the last remaining Batman episodes this weekend. Space Dandy re-runs week after this Saturday, and Shippuden, One piece, Gurren, and Hellsing get moved up on the timeslots.


----------



## The Soldier (Sep 24, 2014)

can't believe this is it for Space Dandy, feels like it's been too short


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2014)

Close to Toonami Time guys.  So tonight is the last episode for Dandy.    Heh, also I think tonight is the multiple episodes for Beware the Batman before it's pulled from the line up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2014)

Well damn, they are making sure she stays put. 

Holy shit, that set up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2014)

Lol, well that was one hell of a way of ending a Bleach episode.   Anyway the last episode for Dandy is now.

Lol, wow the homage to the Vicious capture scene from Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 28, 2014)

Shit got serious


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 28, 2014)

Shit got Cowboy Bebop serious quick!lol


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 28, 2014)

OH SHIT BACK STABBER!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2014)

Let the all out space battles commence. 

Wow, didn't see that betrayal coming.


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 28, 2014)

This battle though


----------



## Atlas (Sep 28, 2014)

King of all the things!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 28, 2014)

Ehh, I didn't like Space Dandy anyway. Batman however


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 28, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Jesus christ that ending
> 
> 
> Ratings for 9/13
> ...



Attack on Titan is addictive as hell. I watched the rest of the episodes online and I'm currently trying to catch up on the manga. Is Hellsing Ultimate worth watching?


----------



## Shark Skin (Sep 28, 2014)

LMAO WTF


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2014)

WTF did I just watch.   And he's having a conversation with the narrator.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 28, 2014)

Hellsing Ultimate is defintely worth wtahcing.

Edit: Holy. Shit. Did that just happen....


----------



## Atlas (Sep 28, 2014)

No god, baby.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 28, 2014)

Utopia Realm said:


> Hellsing Ultimate is defintely worth wtahcing.
> 
> Edit: Holy. Shit. Did that just happen....



How does it compare to Death Note, GiTS: SAC, Cowboy Bebop and Samurai Champloo?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2014)

Lol, well that was fun.    Didn't think they would do a homage scene to the dragons from that depressing X 1999 film.   And then the bondage statue of mecha liberty leading to it retcon into Dandy being a legs man.    And for a while there I thought they were going to go with Demon King LN ending.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 28, 2014)

The power to save the world given an adrenaline boost from a panty shot and refusing to be god so you get some ass.

Stay Dandy


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 28, 2014)

Hellsing is great, if you don't watch the toonami broadcasts, make sure you watch Hellsing Ultimate OVA's, the tv anime was garbage.

Ratings for last week.

11:30PM Attack on Titan 1.507 million viewers
12:00AM Bleach 1.170 million viewers
12:30AM Space Dandy 1.045 million viewers
1:00AM Naruto: Shippuden 1.003 million viewers
1:30AM One Piece 877,000 viewers
2:00AM Gurren Lagann 761,000 viewers
2:30AM Beware the Batman 681,000 viewers
3:00AM Hellsing Ultimate 882,000 viewers
4:00AM Fullmetal: Brotherhood 724,000 viewers
4:30AM Cowboy Bebop 683,000 viewers
5:00AM Star Wars: Clone Wars 745,000 viewers
5:30AM Samurai Jack 670,000 viewers


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 28, 2014)

Bad net kept me from logging on and commenting on the Valentine brothers last week.    Man the bleeps from that episode alone.


----------



## Cflip12 (Sep 28, 2014)

"Here's Johnny" 

Well played, well played Funimation...

Bosch must of been itching to say that


----------



## Foxve (Sep 28, 2014)

2nd gear incoming


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2014)

Great ep, hopefully we get a dandy movie


----------



## Jing (Sep 28, 2014)

Dandy's gonna re-run next week. AoT will re-run when it ends as well. Kai is gonna replace Bleach on November 8th. December will be another movie month.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 28, 2014)

Bleach is getting replaced?


----------



## Jing (Sep 28, 2014)

By Dragon Ball yes. Shippuden, Op, GL, and Hellsing get moved up in timeslots too since Batman is gone and Dandy re-runs are airing later in the block.


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2014)

I asked em questions, didnt get answered ;-;


----------



## Jing (Oct 4, 2014)

Just a heads up alot of shows on the first half of the block moved up in timeslots since Dandy repeats at 3 from now on.


----------



## Scud (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm glad to see that GitS:SAC and Big O are back on. I never watched Star Wars or BtB, and they could have done much worse in terms of replacements.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2014)

Titan time guys.  And from the looks of it the shit is about to hit the fan. 

Oh, damn.  There went the Levi squad.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2014)

Heh, now is not a good time for second guessing yourself.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2014)

Wow, the fighting styles differed greatly in that encounter.  Eren went with emotion and swung for those KOs while the Female picked her spot and ended that fight. 


Bleach is up next and nearing the end of it's arc and air time as well. 

Hmm, notice that Big O is back in the line up so hopefully that means some sort of deal with done with Sentai to air it.  I hoping more title from there get aired in the near future.


----------



## Scud (Oct 5, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, notice that Big O is back in the line up so hopefully that means some sort of deal with done with Sentai to air it.  I hoping more title from there get aired in the near future.


I doubt it. They're airing season 2 again


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2014)

yeah DBKai is coming


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2014)

Damn, such revisionist history being displayed here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 5, 2014)

And that was one fullbringer brought down.  The dumbass with the eye patch went against the monster with the eye patch, and instead of attacking after gaining power, he decides to chit chat. 


Well Shippuden is up next.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 5, 2014)

Did they change the scheduling again? 

They're showing One Piece early today.


----------



## Scud (Oct 5, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Did they change the scheduling again?
> 
> They're showing One Piece early today.


Bunch of changes this week, since a couple of shows ended in the last few weeks. Ghost in the Shell and Big O are back on the schedule now.


----------



## Scud (Oct 5, 2014)

Nobody casts a shadow on Kamina and gets away with it


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 5, 2014)

damn only 3 more episodes of bleach left


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2014)

Toonani time guys!!

First up Titan and let's see how the Eren retrieval goes.

Wow, the life and horrid realities of the scouting regiment.


----------



## Impact (Oct 11, 2014)

I personally had to watch this episode of AOT Levi is so boss


----------



## Foxve (Oct 11, 2014)

Levi completely soloed that bitch.....Holy Fucking Shit....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2014)

Lol, yeah Levi put on a clinic on being the best but if Mikasa would have been more patient. :amazed


Oh the running of the titans scene along with the choice. :amazed


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 11, 2014)

The Soldier said:


> damn only 3 more episodes of bleach left



oh man  i wonder what they will put in that slot?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2014)

Satsuki said:


> oh man  i wonder what they will put in that slot?



Dragon Ball Kai I believe.


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 11, 2014)

OOOH Dragon Ball sounds good


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2014)

Damn man, the emotions Levi must be feeling when that girl's father is asking for her but to keep that face. 

Bleach is up next and also drawing near it's ending.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2014)

I've missed Toonami for awhile...what happened to Black Lagoon?  And how long have they had TTGL and Hellsing Ultimate?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 12, 2014)

Mider T said:


> I've missed Toonami for awhile...what happened to Black Lagoon?  And how long have they had TTGL and Hellsing Ultimate?



It's run ended so they replaced it with other shows.  With Bleach coming to it's end, the plans are for DB Kai to take it's place.  Ultimate has been going on for a few weeks and TTGL is on episode 8.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 12, 2014)

Kamina!!!!!!!!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 12, 2014)

"Later, Buddy."



I didn't expect him to die, like ever...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2014)

Toonami Time guys!! 

Titan up first and some Annie time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2014)

Well that was a bit depressing to watch. 

And it things are going to get interesting.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 19, 2014)

Didn't the bleach anime start back up again?


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2014)

In japan? No

also I LOVE Annie


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 19, 2014)

lol didn't know there was an toonami thread lol

attack on titan sucks man  it's like all they do is scream and die


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> lol didn't know there was an toonami thread lol





> Join Date: Apr 2009


Oh yeah, it's you so no surprise.


----------



## Impact (Oct 19, 2014)

I didn't catch hellsing yesterday


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 19, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Oh yeah, it's you so no surprise.



cmon now mider  we go waaaaaaaayy back


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 23, 2014)

this blows Kamina dies


----------



## Jing (Oct 24, 2014)

Well Inuyasha Final Act is coming. But they dont have the rights to the last two Hellsing episodes so they ant air the rest of the series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2014)

Well that's fine.  Chances are the whole OVA's will probably show up on Hulu Prime or Netflix in the near future.  I haven't seen Kai nor the Inuyasha Final Act series so it'll literally be new to me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2014)

Toonami time guys. 

I think some series are ending their airing runs in the coming weeks so enjoy them while they are there.

Titan time and Annie on the run.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 26, 2014)

Yu Yu Hakusho needs to come back, same with reboot


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2014)

Lol, well that was a fun Titan episode. Now time for Bleach. 

If I recall, we are coming very close to it's airing run.  Next week I think is it's last episode.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 26, 2014)

fullbring arc was a poor mans chapter black saga


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh cool, I recognize the OST being playing in the background.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 26, 2014)

Nathan Copeland said:


> fullbring arc was a poor mans chapter black saga



Bleach is a poor mans Yuyu hakusho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2014)

Well next week will be Bleach's last so all I have to say it's been fun watching the series.   The only probably way I see the series coming back is if it were to be OVA releases but that'll probably have to occur when the manga comes to an end. 


Anyway, Shippuden is up next and more of the mini demon fox going up against the man snake.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 26, 2014)

i seriously forgot how op orochimaru was


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 26, 2014)

Lol, I've been enjoying these quirky music videos since they started showing them these past weeks. 

Heh, I remember Toonami promoting Gorillaz's Clint Eastwood and 19-2000 along with NIN The Hand that Feeds quite a few years back.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 26, 2014)

It's only today that I realized how much similar Bleach is to Yu Yu Hakusho. Like this final anime fight was basically Yusuke vs Sensui. Ichigo and Juha Bach are Yusuke and Raizen (Hmm, Aizen?). And it doesn't stop there..


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 26, 2014)

Btw, of all the shows that could replace Bleach, it just had to be DBZ Kai! We all love the show, but c'mon...


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 26, 2014)

Dragonball is the most successful show Toonami ever aired, it makes sense we would see it back. I wonder what is going to replace attack on titan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2014)

Well guys tonight is the last night for Bleach as we get to watch it's final episode for the series. It's been a very fun series to watch and it'll be missed by me but I'll be looking to what replaces it soon.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 1, 2014)

Get ready for a kickass night! We got the last episodes of AOT and bleach, a 30 mins restroom break, another always good one piece episode, then one of my 3 favorite episode of gurren lagaan, all ending with another great hellsing vampire slaughter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2014)

Toonami Time guy!!! 

First up Titan and Eren going on the roid rage. Plus going from the preview some Wall believers become one with the concrete.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2014)

Well that's one hell of a way to lose a congregation.   And the preacher is more concern with the wall rather than those who were smashed


----------



## Foxve (Nov 2, 2014)

So there's a titan in the wall huh? Man I can't wait for the 2nd season of AOT to be dubbed. Next up, bleach's last episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2014)

Half way through Bleach and we're getting some closure with the Fullbringer side.  Eh, a DBZ Kai preview on what's coming next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 2, 2014)

And with that, a lengthy series has come to an end.  In my humble opinion, it's been a fun series to watch and hopefully Kai will keep up the interest in anime from it's viewers.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 2, 2014)

So that's it for bleach huh? Hope the anime starts back up again.

Alright guys, bathroom/food break


----------



## Foxve (Nov 2, 2014)

Dat Simon


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 2, 2014)

One of the best transformations you can find. Funny how the Major told his commanders not to underestimate Seras and Zorin went and did just that. Seeing her fuck Zorin and her men is quite the sight to see.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 2, 2014)

Coolers revenge!


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 2, 2014)

my guide listing didn't show either one piece or Gurren Lagan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2014)

Heh, looks like that last two episodes of Hellsing Ultimate are going to be shown on Toonami as part of the December Movie month.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2014)

Toonami Time guys!!!  So today is the changing of the guard with Bleach gone and Kai taking it's place.


Heh, Titan is on repeat yet they should have made the correction of keeping the lengthen opening.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 9, 2014)

Those bars on the sides of Dragon Ball Kai is a bit tacky.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2014)

Kai is up.   So did this series manage to at least get back most of the DBZ VAs for this series?  And also was the music situation resolved as well.  I recall there was some controversy with the some of the BGM used were from other films and permission to use was not given.


----------



## Scud (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm actually glad they're going to finish Inu Yasha. It bothered me that they aired the entire original series so many times and never actually wrapped it up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 9, 2014)

Heh, that's another series that I've yet to see but will be willing to watch. 

Wow, they weren't kidding about Kai going straight into the action.


----------



## Atlas (Nov 9, 2014)

Too bad Dish users can't watch...


----------



## Legend (Nov 9, 2014)

That sucks, i hope they get the rights to Gundam Unicorn


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 9, 2014)

Scud said:


> I'm actually glad they're going to finish Inu Yasha. It bothered me that they aired the entire original series so many times and never actually wrapped it up.



I hope they don't rerun the crap out of it for the next 9 years, I was glad it was finally off of toonami/adult swim


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2014)

Close to Toonami Time guys.  So today's Final Act's premier I think and the second episode of Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2014)

Kai's up now.    So I take it that this series is going to compress what was shown in the original DBZ series so it gets to the point.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 16, 2014)

So did they start over with the One piece episodes?  they're using the first op

EDIT: nvrmnd that was wierd that they did that though



PlacidSanity said:


> Kai's up now.    So I take it that this series is going to compress what was shown in the original DBZ series so it gets to the point.



Oh yeah, they even go so far as to remove all the filler scenes and anything else that wasn't in the manga from the first series (which is why its like a whole lot shorter)


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 16, 2014)

Hmm, so I'm taking it with this weird screen format is that the flashback scenes are from the older episodes and an older format while the current scenes now are using the new screen format.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2014)

One Piece and Naruto just can't get no justice due to this toonami once a week crap.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm still wondering why we're dwelling on an entire flashback episode of Luffy's childhood that they already showed at the beginning of the series.....did they do this in the original episode or is this something Toonami is just doing?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2014)

they did this in the original series


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 16, 2014)

I think they do everybody flashbacks lol.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 16, 2014)

WhatADrag said:


> I think they do everybody flashbacks lol.



hmm, Yeah I haven't watched this story arc since about 3 years ago so i must've forgot. I got kind of confused because of the reuse of the first opening.

At any rate, I completely forgot how slowly paced this series is lol. OP is one of the few animes where they will still be on the same story arc for 2-3 years. lol When the Impeldown/Marineford/fillers comes around we're gonna be stuck there for a while.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2014)

Toonami Time guys!! 

Anyway, repeat Titan until 2016 when the new episodes come out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2014)

Hmm, I'm trying to remember how many episodes it took to do the Goku/Piccalo vs Raditz fight in the original showing. 

Wow, Vegetta's voice doesn't sound as rough as I remember it for this series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 23, 2014)

Lol, so how many episodes are going to be dedicated for flashbacks?   Not that I mind since we technically get to see scenes from the earlier episodes that were skipped when OP was going to be aired.


----------



## The Soldier (Nov 23, 2014)

personally Brian Drummond did a better job on his voice from the old days when Ocean dub was dubbing it


----------



## Jing (Nov 25, 2014)

Toonami is saved.



Inuyasha really helps bringing in later viewers.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow, the ever elusive Sextuple million that IGPX kept blocking last year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2014)

Toonami time guys.  

Now repeat Titan followed by new Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2014)

Kai, cutting out the fluff and getting to the point.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 30, 2014)

Movie month next week.  A month full of Brolly, Hellsing, Summer Wars, and Shinji get in the fucking Eva moments.


----------



## Impact (Nov 30, 2014)

Waiting for mah Inuyasha  and One piece


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok guys we are starting movie month.   First up, though, is an Attack on Titan episode then we get into Hellsing Ultimate and Summer Wars.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 6, 2014)

Man the 2015 schedule is looking terrible, I am fine with cutting FMA:B, but don't bring back shit like IGPX and Deadman wonderland.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2014)

Such grand standards, and we know how this ends.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 7, 2014)

The new Hellsing is up along with Summer Wars after.    Let's see how far the carnage goes for this episode.


----------



## Impact (Dec 7, 2014)

Hellsing ultimate was based

Fuck Summer Wars and that ending.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2014)

Toonami Time!!!  

So it's repeat Titan time before we get to the films of the final Hellsing Ultimate and then Star of Milos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2014)

Man, no matter how many times I've seen this episode, that part with Eren is stabbing the guys is always disturbing.   And it looks like it's about Mikasa's time to join in the fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2014)

Toonami Time!!!

First up Titan then Brolly.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 21, 2014)

Pretty dead thread I see. 

Well, they kept the Japanese soundtrack for the movie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2014)

Heh, this should be interesting. I haven't seen any of the films that have had Brolly.


Lol, well there went Gohan's chances of getting into a good school.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2014)

Well talk about a bitch move.    Damn, to take out a planet with easy after taunting it's former inhabitants. 

Yeah, I can see why Vic enjoyed voicing this character.


----------



## Impact (Dec 21, 2014)

Broly is seriously kicking their ass

This is not even a fight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow, didn't expect Piccolo to show up this late in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 21, 2014)

Well there went that family dynamic.    Talk about being overpowered.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 23, 2014)

Hope toonami's budget gets bigger. The only shows I watch on it now are gurren lagaan (which i'm sure alot of us have already seen. Its just to damn good ), attack on titan reruns, and mainly one piece


----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2014)

Whats the movies next week?


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 24, 2014)

Foxve said:


> Hope toonami's budget gets bigger. The only shows I watch on it now are gurren lagaan (which i'm sure alot of us have already seen. Its just to damn good ), attack on titan reruns, and mainly one piece



the only thing I'm watching on there now is Gurren Lagaan, DBZ Kai and One Piece since Bleach and Space Dandy are done


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2014)

Legend said:


> Whats the movies next week?



The films to tonight are the two EVA REbuild films (1.11 and 2.22).


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2014)

I really need to revisit here once in a while.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 28, 2014)

they need some new movies


----------



## Impact (Dec 28, 2014)

I really enjoyed Eva movies

Especially 2.22


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2014)

So what's new lately?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2015)

Toonami Time guys. 

First up some repeat Titan before going onto new Kai, One Piece, and Final Act.  Also Deadman returns and more HD Bebop.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 4, 2015)

Kai is up and going from the intro it's Gohan's training episode.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 5, 2015)

I can't believe they pushed Gurren Lagan back


----------



## Gabe (Jan 16, 2015)

I am glad the final act is on toonami. I watch it as well as Kai and naruto mostly I don't like one piece. And the others are okay. Wonder if they will have any new animes debut this year


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2015)

Wow, Kill La Kill will be airing on Toonami in Feb.

[YOUTUBE]k0u21uL2QMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2015)

Good shit, i posted that in the KlK section


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2015)

Toonami time guys!!! 

Same things I'll be saying until Feb when KLK airs.


----------



## Scud (Jan 17, 2015)

Wow, I figured that they'd wait until TTGL finished airing before picking up KlK


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2015)

Heh, that was a good promo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2015)

I forgot how good Inuyasha's OS was. especially end of episode ones.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 18, 2015)

So Kai's done and we're at Shippuden with the Sasuke search.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2015)

Well damn. 



Toonami will be losing a half hour of programming this Sat and a full hour next week.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 24, 2015)

gee, getting tired of the over played re runs


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2015)

Toonami Time guys!!!

First up Kai.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 24, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well damn.
> 
> 
> 
> Toonami will be losing a half hour of programming this Sat and a full hour next week.



 They have had like 2-3 years to secure some new anime. I guess not any good ones, but hell they could have done something instead of constant reruns...again.

 This smells like the beginning of the end....again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2015)

Superman said:


> They have had like 2-3 years to secure some new anime. I guess not any good ones, but hell they could have done something instead of constant reruns...again.
> 
> This smells like the beginning of the end....again.



Well going from the article it looks like the block will lessen in it's airing if things don't pick up.  Hopefully KLK picks up viewership and block last long enough for the second season of AOT to be aired.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah, Toonami can't survive off of nostalgia. Watching the big 3 on toonami isn't viable in the least, the Bleach finale despite getting hyped couldn't pull in a million viewers. Toonami is the right format to watch 26 episodes series, no one wants to wait years to watching 1 episode a week of a 600 episode series.

Reruns really don't help in the least, no one fucking cares that you are airing cowboy bebop for literally the 60th time. You cut out on the series halfway so you can reair it some shitty hd format.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2015)

Well I'm contemplating on what Toonami can air.   First and foremost their biggest contributor in anime has been Funimation and I'm wondering what the company has in their current library that can be aired.  Aniplex and Viz also have a few of their series being shown as in Final Act and the upcoming KLK, and I'm also hoping for other titles to be shown.

Speaking of a Viz title, Shippuden is up.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 25, 2015)

Toonami has the potential to make a god tier anime block, they are just so focused on running the big 3 and cowboy bebop. They even readded IGPX and Deadman wonderland, which already aired last year.

They can focus on both old and new shows, its not like they will run out anytime soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol, that was an interesting music video.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 25, 2015)

So Final Act is up next.  

Heh, still getting used to Kagome's new VA.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 25, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well going from the article it looks like the block will lessen in it's airing if things don't pick up.  Hopefully KLK picks up viewership and block last long enough for the second season of AOT to be aired.





Xiammes said:


> Yeah, Toonami can't survive off of nostalgia. Watching the big 3 on toonami isn't viable in the least, the Bleach finale despite getting hyped couldn't pull in a million viewers. Toonami is the right format to watch 26 episodes series, no one wants to wait years to watching 1 episode a week of a 600 episode series.
> 
> Reruns really don't help in the least, no one fucking cares that you are airing cowboy bebop for literally the 60th time. You cut out on the series halfway so you can reair it some shitty hd format.





PlacidSanity said:


> Well I'm contemplating on what Toonami can air.   First and foremost their biggest contributor in anime has been Funimation and I'm wondering what the company has in their current library that can be aired.  Aniplex and Viz also have a few of their series being shown as in Final Act and the upcoming KLK, and I'm also hoping for other titles to be shown.
> 
> Speaking of a Viz title, Shippuden is up.





Xiammes said:


> Toonami has the potential to make a god tier anime block, they are just so focused on running the big 3 and cowboy bebop. They even readded IGPX and Deadman wonderland, which already aired last year.
> 
> They can focus on both old and new shows, its not like they will run out anytime soon.



 I agree with all of that.


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 27, 2015)

I saw my guide listing they put king of the hill on at 0530 am, what a waste


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2015)

What anime can they bring over? They need to get the new Sailormoon, Maybe Gundam.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 27, 2015)

Legend said:


> What anime can they bring over? They need to get the new Sailormoon, Maybe Gundam.



Realistically or just shows that fit the Action theme?

Jojo Bizarre adventure(over 26 episodes but less then 100)
Hunter x Hunter(if it ever gets a dub, 140 episodes wouldn't be too bad and can replace the current long running series)
Baccano(they already ran Durarara!!)
Fullmetal Panic
Fate/Zero
Fate/stay Night(the new one, at least the first cour)
Accel World(they already aired SAO)
Darker then Black
Ben-to
Madoka(at least air the madoka movies)
Angel Beats
Gantz(as much as I hate the anime, they need some shitty for people to fix something to eat)
D.Grayman
Slayers(a man can dream)
Mirai Nikki
Korean Zombie Deskcar
Vandread
Claymore


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2015)

Maybe add some comedies


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2015)

The Soldier said:


> I saw my guide listing they put king of the hill on at 0530 am, what a waste


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 27, 2015)

Legend said:


> Maybe add some comedies



Toonami is centered around action anime and cartoons, unless its action/comedy you won't ever see a comedy on Toonami.


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2015)

Gintama could work or Toriko


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 27, 2015)

Gintama is too long, I don't think toonami should add to many shows that are 52+, but I recommended HxH and Jojo because the quality is consistent throughout and the pacing isn't total shit.


----------



## Jing (Jan 27, 2015)

Holy shit.



Well this sucks. Guess the block will mainly be used for premiering new episodes/shows from now.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2015)

Final Act?!


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 27, 2015)

Jing said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Well this sucks. Guess the block will mainly be used for premiering new episodes/shows from now.



Well fuck, they really need to cut the long running shounen now, also surprised they kept deadman wonderland and didn't keep there golden boy cowboy bebop.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 27, 2015)

They should blame themselves instead of trying to air new content like Fate Zero or Fairy Tail let's have a month of reruns


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 27, 2015)

Eh, I feel as though the block is a bit too late for a good general amount of the fanbase. I watched a good deal last Sat. but if the block started 2 hours earlier I might be able to catch it all more.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2015)

Toonami time.   Looks likes the time slot slims and next week it slims even more. 

Anyway, Kai up first and the Saiyans are in town.  Oh, looks like the plant clones are going to be up in this episode.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 31, 2015)

Seems airing Dragonball at the 11:30 slot helped with ratings a lot, hopefully it convinces them to keep the 11:30 slot.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 31, 2015)

Adult Swim wants to air the same 4-5 shows endlessly, and the anime fanbase has proven them correct. Not sure where all the viewership went from 2013 to 2014, but there's about 400-500 thousand general people that should be fucking ashamed of themselves.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2015)

Ah that's right Fap La Fap Kill La Kill starts next week.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 31, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Adult Swim wants to air the same 4-5 shows endlessly, and the anime fanbase has proven them correct. Not sure where all the viewership went from 2013 to 2014, but there's about 400-500 thousand general people that should be fucking ashamed of themselves.



Toonami was getting some of the best ratings its ever had before movie month, but viewership tanked so fucking hard that it ruined them.

I was shocked Toonami didn't keep its golden boy Cowboy Bebop on the timeslot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2015)

Hopefully Toonami survives the year so at least we can get the second season of Titan and probably SAO II to air.  Funimation could air some of it's series that are about 12-13 episodes though the ones that I know off the top of my head are going to be very hard to air due to how much censorship will probably be involved.    Viz also has some titles they can air as well and Aniplex can also contribute.  Don't really know about Sentai.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 31, 2015)

Toonami will survive, Adult Swim was always airing anime on Saturdays, but no one gave a shit because it aired shitty as shows.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2015)

And thus the Yamcha meme was created. 

Even a T-shirt came of it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2015)

Shippuden's up and more on the bonds of Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2015)

Toonami would do better with an earlier time-slot like it had back in the day. But american censors and all that jazz gets in the way of that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2015)

[S-A-F];52801342 said:
			
		

> Toonami would do better with an earlier time-slot like it had back in the day. But american censors and all that jazz gets in the way of that.



Probably very true but the later time slot gives the block a buffer should complaints arise from the content.  Remember the parents group that raised hell for Adult Swim starting at an earlier time last year.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2015)

Final Act is up.    So I'm wondering what Viz will put in place when this series is done airing?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Probably very true but the later time slot gives the block a buffer should complaints arise from the content.  Remember the parents group that raised hell for Adult Swim starting at an earlier time last year.



How early was it airing that it had parents whining? And I take it they went back to the old time-slot after this?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2015)

[S-A-F];52801414 said:
			
		

> How early was it airing that it had parents whining? And I take it they went back to the old time-slot after this?



The complaint started early last year when Adult Swim went an hour early to air.  AS is still airing on the new time from what I remember.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2015)

Hmm, so the priestess finally was killed in this episode.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> The complaint started early last year when Adult Swim went an hour early to air.  AS is still airing on the new time from what I remember.



I hope they played Black Lagoon at 8PM just for them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 1, 2015)

[S-A-F];52801498 said:
			
		

> I hope they played Black Lagoon at 8PM just for them.



Lol, they were complaining that King of the Hill was playing an hour early.   Still is with the Cleaveland show coming after.  

One Piece is up with more CP 9 goodness.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 1, 2015)

Lol ussop's heart


----------



## Impact (Feb 1, 2015)

Kill la kill coming to Toonami 

I'll finally be able to finish the animu now


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 1, 2015)

Loved the one piece episode. Kaku's Giraffe transformations were lulzy.

Seeing Jyabura laugh his ass off at him was priceless.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow they're giving toonami the middle finger next week it will only be from midnight to 330am


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 2, 2015)

Blame the low ratings. That's really why it's total runtime is being cut in half. :/


----------



## Legend (Feb 2, 2015)

People need to waaaaatch


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 2, 2015)

thats the problem, right now there are only 3 things I watch on toonami now, DBZ Kai, One Piece and Gurren Lagann, I hate how they have to have licensing rights to air anime, this is why anime on sci fi kept failing


----------



## Legend (Feb 2, 2015)

KLK may bring some eyes to the TV screen


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 3, 2015)

If not for being from the same guys that did GL, then for the pure fact of fan service. xD


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2015)

Close to Toonami Time!!!  Well it's a shorten block but tonight is the premier of KLK so hopefully that will increase the viewership.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2015)

Really though....are they missing anything with that cut time? I mean all that other shit was just fucking reruns so fuc it. Hopefully this helps and they do not rerun this little time they have. or You know...bring back something actually worth watching...not in the last 10 years. Or something new.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2015)

Hopefully Funimation, Viz Media, and Aniplex can bring in more series from their libraries to offer to air on Toonami when some of the current series near the end of their run.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 7, 2015)

> 11:30 Dragon Ball Z Kai 1,513,000
> 12:00a Naruto: Shippuden 1,242,000
> 12:30a Inuyasha: The Final Act 1,116,000
> 1:00a One Piece 887,000
> ...



Only partial ratings released this week so far, Dragonball Kai putting in work, really the best decision they made.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2015)

Well guys Toonami Time.   First up is Kai and then the premier of KLK.    Well at least last week's Kai got the Yamcha meme out of the way.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 8, 2015)

Wait wtf?! What happened to Toonami's later time slot??


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 8, 2015)

I m still hoping for a toonami weekday block for like say, 2 hours, in the future. I man can dream...

#BettermanForever


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Only partial ratings released this week so far, Dragonball Kai putting in work, really the best decision they made.



 Of course One Piece is not gonna make 1 mil...especially not at tonight's time slot. But I also hope that this some how increases viewership for all these shows.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2015)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Wait wtf?! What happened to Toonami's later time slot??



They've been shortening it for the past few weeks.  Not much viewers for that late late hours so they're probably concentrating on the earlier hours to bring in more viewers.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2015)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Wait wtf?! What happened to Toonami's later time slot??



Low ratings, Adult swim has a hate boner for anime so they decided to run some comedy reruns on the later hours when view ship will be the same.

Adult Swim is the same company that ran home movies at 9pm for years, and it only got 400k views.



> Of course One Piece is not gonna make 1 mil...especially not at tonight's time slot. But I also hope that this some how increases viewership for all these shows.



I don't expect one piece to ever be a huge ratings hit in America.

Toonami would be better if they just cut all the shows with over 100+ episodes, no one is going to wait years to finish it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2015)

So the albino midget blew himself up.    And of course nothing comes of it when dealing with a saiyen.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 8, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> So the albino midget blew himself up.    And of course nothing comes of it when dealing with a saiyen.



He's close friends with Yamcha. His fate was already sealed.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2015)

Heh, well at least Kai is getting to the point.  I wonder how many episodes it took from the original DBZ to get to what we currently are watching.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok, KLK is on deck.  Only seen a bit of the series sub so let's see how the dub does.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2015)

Original dbz, the sayian saga lasted 30 episodes, I believe there was 12 episodes of training and preparing for the sayians.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2015)

Heh, well that's an interesting start to the series.  Also, liking the dub so far.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 8, 2015)

Kill la Kill on my tv


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh wow I see! But I can't imagine the other Adult Swim shows doing that great in ratings with their reruns...


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2015)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Oh wow I see! But I can't imagine the other Adult Swim shows doing that great in ratings with their reruns...



Saturday at nights is a hard schedule to fill, so they just make a anime block because of higher retention rates. Adult swim probably won't get much higher ratings, we will likely get the block back if ratings go back to the way they were. Before the end of the movie month, alot of the 12am shows where pulling in a million views like they were and ratings cut drastically off towards the end of the night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2015)

Lol, well that's a first.  Being accosted by clothes.


----------



## Ashi (Feb 8, 2015)

Found the Bae


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 8, 2015)

"Satsuki Kiryuin!!!"
"Ryuko Matoi!!!"


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2015)

Lol, well that was fun.  Now Shippuden is up next.  I'm wondering how many weeks it'll take before till it gets to episodes I've haven't seen dubbed.  I stopped at the end of the Pain/Konoha Invasion arc.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 8, 2015)

Damn, I was looking forward to Samurai Jack, oh well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2015)

Hmm, so I've notice that Funimation has three series on, Viz Media has two and Aniplex has two.  And going from the series shown, there are three current long running ones such as DBZ Kai, Naruto, and One Piece.  Hmm, I'm wondering what will replace the other series being shown that range between 12-24 episodes once their run is over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2015)

Final Act up.  So the priestess was finally killed last episode so will this one be filled with sulking. 

Wow, we get to see Sess's mom.

And from watching, I see where Sess get's his personality from.   The mom's a real bitch.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sess' mom is hot though!



Xiammes said:


> Saturday at nights is a hard schedule to fill, so they just make a anime block because of higher retention rates. Adult swim probably won't get much higher ratings, we will likely get the block back if ratings go back to the way they were. Before the end of the movie month, alot of the 12am shows where pulling in a million views like they were and ratings cut drastically off towards the end of the night.



I mean movie month was just a bunch of repeated movies. They should've known better!


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah, movie month was a failure, summer wars did amazing last year, but didn't do shit this year.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 8, 2015)

looks like a repeat of what happened back in 2008, toonami got it's line up cut and it was running 4 episodes back to back of one show and showing stuff that was on the regular line up, even Miguzi was a failure


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 13, 2015)

Jan 31 said:
			
		

> DBZ Kai 1,531,000
> 
> Naruto: Shippuden 1,242,000
> 
> ...


 






			
				Feb7 said:
			
		

> Family Guy 1,484,000
> 
> DBZ Kai 1,339,000
> 
> ...



Ratings for the last two blocks

Looks like Family failed to bring in the same ratings Dragon Ball did, but more people stuck around to watch Dragonball and Kill la Kill, Naruto as usual is the major killer of the show, if they don't skip to the more exciting points, Naruto is going to be a huge ratings drag.

Looks like we are stuck with the comedy block on Saturday nights, heres to hoping we get back 11:30, and possible get 11.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 13, 2015)

Naruto was the original killer of Toonami


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 13, 2015)

Naruto needs to go, its dead weight.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 14, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Naruto needs to go, its dead weight.



exactly my friend


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 16, 2015)

Hmm, looks like Aniplex is going to air SAO II on Toonami coming this March.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 16, 2015)

meh      .


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2015)

lol what.  Naruto is one of the shows that made Toonami what it is, pulling it again will cause Toonami to fall again.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 17, 2015)

Naruto hasn't done shit for the ratings, none of the big 3 shounen has for toonami, Bleach final episode didn't even break a million views despite all the advertisement it had.

They either need to drop it or skip ahead, anyone actually interested in watching Naruto already watched it, instead people watching Toonami for nostalgia sake or a way to burn away a night just change the channel and do something else when Naruto comes on.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 18, 2015)

I change the channel when Naruto and Inuyasha come on


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah Naruto definitely is not big here as it used to be. I do wish they would move One Piece up for it though. It is suffocating at that time.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 19, 2015)

> 11:30pm Family Guy 1,820,000
> 
> 12:00am DBZ Kai 1,258,000
> 
> ...



Latest ratings, never getting back the 11:30 timeslot ever


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 19, 2015)

Hmm, is seems that the previous episodes of DB Kai will be airing outside the Toonami block on Sat. on the Adult Swim time slot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, is seems that the previous episodes of DB Kai will be airing outside the Toonami block on Sat. on the Adult Swim time slot.



 Because unlike Naruto, Dragon Ball has actual staying power and relevancy.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 20, 2015)

DBZ is 10 times better than Naruto


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2015)

Toonami time guys.  Kai's up to bat first and it's more Saiyan madness followed by the clothing (or lack of) adventure of KLK.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2015)

Lol, so Nappa goes from boss to bitch made in one episode. 

Up next KLK and were there be more clothing being shredded tonight.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 22, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Naruto is one of the shows that made Toonami what it is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2015)

Heh, what a person wouldn't go through for more power. 


Also, that such an odd family that she is staying with.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 22, 2015)

The English dub of KLK makes the show more ridiculous than I remember! Not sure if that's good or bad lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2015)

Lol, I'm much the student body is paying for health insurance.   I mean damn the bodies were flying in this episode.  Hmm, tempted on getting the KLK limited editions since the pricing dropped for some of them. 

Ah, filler time Shippuden is next.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 22, 2015)

Its still canon in Naruto.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2015)

Hmm, a music vid.    Don't know what to make of what I'm watching but I'm enjoying the soothing tone.  Ah, now the music picked up a bit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Its still canon in Naruto.



Yeah picked up on that.  Last episode ended with them starting the filler psudo-nine tails but what I'm currently watching is part of canon.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 22, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah picked up on that.  Last episode ended with them starting the filler psudo-nine tails but what I'm currently watching is part of canon.


Lucky for us, this filler isn't bad. Good characterization and fights, and Naruto learns more on his Futon element.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 22, 2015)

So Shippuden is done and now on with Final Act.


----------



## Impact (Feb 22, 2015)

Poor kanna


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 22, 2015)

If it makes KLK more crazier then that is a good thing.



PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I'm much the student body is paying for health insurance.   I mean damn the bodies were flying in this episode.  Hmm, tempted on getting the KLK limited editions since the pricing dropped for some of them.
> 
> Ah, filler time Shippuden is next.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2015)

Some people don't remember 2005.  How old are you?


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 23, 2015)

right stuff has kill la kill blu ray for 39 bucks


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 23, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Some people don't remember 2005.  How old are you?



 The hell Mider T? Naruto was the beginning of the end of Toonami! What made Toonami what it was was fucking DBZ, Outlaw Star, Tenchi, Gundam(insert extra title here), Inyuyasha, Yu Yu Hakusho, Ruroni Kenshin, and Sailor Moon.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 24, 2015)

I tend to ignore Mider T


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 24, 2015)

So, did they completely skip that entire filler arc that was Asuma-heavy? o.O


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2015)

Ok guys Toonami Time. 

First up Kai and more Goku action.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh a Dying Light review.  Heh, so Chappie is getting some promotional love also. 

KLK is on now.  What a weird family.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 1, 2015)

abahahahahahahaha this episode of KLK, one of the funniest.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2015)

Damn, talk about your commitment on getting to school on time, despite the fact that the odds are definitely against you.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2015)

Heh, that was another fun KLK episode to watch.  

Next up Shippuden.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2015)

Heh, so I take it for this Final Act episode someone gets a power up.    Oh the flea shows up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2015)

Another fun TTGL episode, so next up is more Straw Hats vs CP9 goodness in One Piece.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2015)

Well today's Deadman shows us another fucked up character.    And a very young one to boot.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 1, 2015)

and we seen this too before


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 1, 2015)

The Soldier said:


> and we seen this too before



Sorry for the late response.    Yeah I know, just wondering when Deadman is over what's going to replace it.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 2, 2015)

I won't watch it again, the ending sucked donkey dong


----------



## Jing (Mar 4, 2015)

One Piece will rerun at 8:30 on Saturdays following DBZ for now.

Netflix  Cracks Down on VPN and Proxy "Pirates", blocks subscribers who access  its service by bypassing geolocation restrictions. The changes, which  may also affect legitimate users, have been requested by the movie  studios who want full control over what people can see in their  respective countries


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 5, 2015)

Jing said:


> One Piece will rerun at 8:30 on Saturdays following DBZ for now.
> 
> Netflix  Cracks Down on VPN and Proxy "Pirates", blocks subscribers who access  its service by bypassing geolocation restrictions. The changes, which  may also affect legitimate users, have been requested by the movie  studios who want full control over what people can see in their  respective countries



 People better be watching OP on earlier might help get it popularity.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2015)

Toonami Time guys.  Again, first up Kai with Goku and Vegeta action.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2015)

> >Ratings for 2/28 (In millions)
> 8:00 Dragon Ball Z Kai 1,214,000
> 11:30 Dragon Ball Z Kai 1,564,000
> 12:30 Kill la Kill: 1,204,000
> ...



ratings for last week


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok, giant monkey time is over, next up Fap La Fap Kill La Kill is next with more uniform shredding action.   Still contemplating on getting those collectors series Blu Rays/DVDs. 


In all honesty, how in the Hell does that school keep attracting students with all the bodies flying around.  And how much the the school pay in insurance with all the damage that occurs to it.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 8, 2015)

I like how launch is in the Dragonball z Kai closing song even though she doesn't make a single appearance in it or the original


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2015)

So Ryuko was knocked down a few pegs this episode and learned some humility.  And Mako is still a strange character. 


Up next is filler Shippuden but we get some back story to a character whose future is known.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 8, 2015)

The fuck is up with adult swim and its acid trip music videos


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2015)

The fuck type of music video was that? :amazed    

Super Jail meets pissed off alien mascots.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 8, 2015)

Kitten and Yoko little kiss always felt rushed to me.......


Really one piece? A filler now? Well he hope it's a good one


----------



## Foxve (Mar 8, 2015)

Lol just realized that Crow has the same voice actor as Franky from one piece.  


I really hope they make a 2nd season of deadman wonderland now that the manga has ended.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 8, 2015)

Kitan went out like a bad ass, sucks that these characters are getting killed off on Gurren Lagan


----------



## Mider T (Mar 8, 2015)

^Kittan*



Foxve said:


> I like how launch is in the Dragonball z Kai closing song even though she doesn't make a single appearance in it or the original



She will when giving Goku energy for the Spirit Bomb to defeat Kid Buu.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 8, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Lol just realized that Crow has the same voice actor as Franky from one piece.
> 
> 
> I really hope they make a 2nd season of deadman wonderland now that the manga has ended.



the ending from the anime sucked major ass


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 8, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Some people don't remember 2005.  How old are you?



I'm 27.

Naruto is a fad compared to DBZ's fandom.

DBZ is STILL the highest rated show on Toonami,

Fact. 



Superman said:


> The hell Mider T? Naruto was the beginning of the end of Toonami! What made Toonami what it was was fucking DBZ, Outlaw Star, Tenchi, Gundam(insert extra title here), Inyuyasha, Yu Yu Hakusho, Ruroni Kenshin, and Sailor Moon.



This


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 8, 2015)

Foxve said:


> The fuck is up with adult swim and its acid trip music videos



[YOUTUBE]bSdtvfBQd6c[/YOUTUBE]

Lol, this one was a bizarre one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 9, 2015)

UGH I FORGOT TO RECORD KLK! YES I ALREADY SEEN THE SUB, BUT DAMMIT IF I DID NOT WANT TO SEE ALL OF IT IN DUB!


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 9, 2015)

Just order it on right stuff


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 13, 2015)

> 11:30pm Family Guy 2,119,000 1.4
> 
> 12:00am DBZ Kai 1,628,000 1.1
> 
> ...




Toonami ratings for 3-7-15

Dragonball breaking records left and right.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey there everyone! After roughly a year of lazing the hell around and falling behind on show after show, I finally managed to catch up with the only one that's currently still around since last year (One Piece). Now I'm back for some Kill La Kill and Dargonballs short version.

How has everyone been enjoying One Piece for the past year, btw? Was everyone crying rivers as hard at Robin's backstory as I thought they would?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2015)

Toonami Time guys. 

Up first DBZ Kai and more large monkey action.  So attempted spirit bomb in this episode going by the starting preview.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2015)

Toonami taking so many cheap shots at The Order.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2015)

Heh, they did a review of The Order: 1886.  Hmm, I've heard that game received mediocre to bad reviews.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, they did a review of The Order: 1886.  Hmm, I've heard that game received mediocre to bad reviews.



It's not great. The general consensus is "The game is decent when you're allowed to play it, which isn't often". Not sure if that's an exaggeration or not, since I never really care one way or the other.

Looks fuggin' gorgeous, though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2015)

Hmm, really need to go back and rewatch the original DBZ episode to see how long it took for this current arc we are on.



Shirker said:


> It's not great. The general consensus is "The game is decent when you're allowed to play it, which isn't often". Not sure if that's an exaggeration or not, since I never really care one way or the other.
> 
> *Looks fuggin' gorgeous, though*.



Yeah have to agree the graphic for that game are fantastic looking. 

K, Kill La Kill is up next.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2015)

I haven't caught up with KLK on Toonami yet, but I just couldn't wait to hear this show English.

A minute in and I'm already likin' in.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2015)

Heh, that's an odd name for a resistance group.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2015)

The subtle humor of Mako moving her index finger and thumb like that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2015)

Well that's one of the school's big four down.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2015)

OR IS IT?!?!


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2015)

A single episode and I'm in love with this show all over again.

I gotta check out the other episodes this week, so I can be completely caught up.

Ship is coming up next, so I'm gonna sit out for a bit. Not that it matters. Thread's as dead as doorknobs. Guess I'm not the only one that fell asleep on Toonami recently.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2015)

Hmm, to sacrifice one's power to obtain another.  Benefited the guy well so let's see if next week if Ryuko can find a way to be his obtain power. 


Shippuden filler is up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2015)

Shippuden is done and up now is Final Act.    So we are closing in on this series final arc going from what I've been seeing.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2015)

I remember when Final Act was airing in Japan. If I remember correctly, Viz hosted a stream of the show, and the one thing I remember about it was that it suffered from pacing issues. Because of that, I barely remember anything from it, so I might have to catch up on this too to figure out what's going on... or just wait for it to rerun.

Either way, hearing the old team back together again for these episodes is really refreshing. And Stori's replacement sounds pretty nice so far, if a little on the "aged" side.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh, Naraku.

My friend and I always talk about this whenever the subject of Inuyasha comes up; I just find it so damn amusing that Naraku's entire schtick is "I'm all powerful and threatening, except for when I'm not." Just the glorious endless cycle of this evil demon guy constantly talking mad shit, fucking off when things go tits-up and then talking shit again as if he straight-up _forgot_ what just happened the other day.. To this day, I can't decide whether that makes him an amazing villain or a terrible one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 15, 2015)

Interesting Final Act.  So we got to see some of the weapons upgrades on Inuyasha's group. 

So next up is TTGL which is nearing it's airing run to be replace by SAO II later this March.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 18, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Toonami taking so many cheap shots at The Order.





PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, they did a review of The Order: 1886.  Hmm, I've heard that game received mediocre to bad reviews.





Shirker said:


> It's not great. The general consensus is "The game is decent when you're allowed to play it, which isn't often". Not sure if that's an exaggeration or not, since I never really care one way or the other.
> 
> Looks fuggin' gorgeous, though.



Yay, another Asura's Wrath game


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2015)

Toonami Time guy!!!

First up Kai and a spirit bomb attempt.  Also last night of TTGL before next week's SOA II premier.


Well talk about getting booted off the planet then coming back. :rofl


----------



## Scud (Mar 22, 2015)

Man, I forgot how lame Vegeta's first defeat was


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2015)

Well Vegetto had a sound plan and execution but the landing is what did him in. 


Kill La Kill is up next.  Also nice SOA II promo. 


Such weird characters are presented in this series. :rofl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2015)

Holy crap, money changed the quirky family into an asshole family.  


And the quirky family returns.   

Next up Shippuden.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 22, 2015)

Man, the Dub of SAO II came out quick. And it seems One Piece is gonna get back to cannon to boot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> Man, the Dub of SAO II came out quick. And it seems One Piece is gonna get back to cannon to boot.



I've been wondering about that.  So it's one or two more filler episodes before OP gets back to the CP9 fights.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2015)

Shippuden done, Final Act is up next. 

Hmm, I'm wondering if the character power ups are done or is Shippu the next one due. 

Oh, brothers still have yet to resolve their problems.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 22, 2015)

So Inuyasha got a sword upgrade. 

So final night for TTGL's run and next after that is One Piece then Deadman.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 22, 2015)

why did Simon walk away from all that at the end


----------



## Foxve (Mar 25, 2015)

Can anybody tell me who or what the hell Ron is? Unlike Rasiu, Simon, Yoko, and everyone else in the cast at the end of the episode, he didn't age at all. Hell he looks the same as when he first met Kamina and Simon


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 26, 2015)

trying to find the Gurren Lagann movies, I've seen the Blu Ray release on right stuff for pre order with both movies on 1 set, but it's only subtitles, were the movies ever dubbed ??


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 26, 2015)

No the movies were never dubbed.


----------



## The Soldier (Mar 26, 2015)

damnit that really blows


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2015)

Toonami Time guys!! 

So I guess we are starting another arc for Kai and tonight is the premier of SAO II with AoT taking Wonderlands place.  

Now Kai.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 29, 2015)

3-21-15 ratings



> 8:00 Dragon Ball Z Kai 1,001,000
> 8:30 One Piece 799,000
> 12:00 Dragon Ball Z Kai 1,501,000
> 12:30 Kill la Kill: 1,191,000
> ...


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2015)

That song always gives me the feels


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> 3-21-15 ratings
> 
> 
> > 8:00 Dragon Ball Z Kai 1,001,000
> ...



Hmm, early Kai gets that million view but OP drops in viewership.    Well hopefully tonight viewership keeps up with SOA II taking Shippuden's spot and AoT returning at Deadman's place gets a bit more views.  


Anyway, I really need to rewatch the original series to see how long it took to get to preparing to travel to Namek.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2015)

KLK is up and from what's been seen it's going to be an all out fight for a new uniform and moving up in the ranks. 

I take the all out fight back, it's a freaking war zone.  So it's Lord of the Flies rules from what I'm seeing. :rofl


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 29, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, early Kai gets that million view but OP drops in viewership.    Well hopefully tonight viewership keeps up with SOA II taking Shippuden's spot and AoT returning at Deadman's place gets a bit more views.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I really need to rewatch the original series to see how long it took to get to preparing to travel to Namek.



Episdoe 36 is when they take off to namek, journey to namek had 10 episodes of filler.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Episdoe 36 is when they take off to namek, journey to namek had 10 episodes of filler.



Lol, wow you know the episodes.  10 episodes of filler. :amazed

Holy shit, the car is a uniform as well. 

And now it appears the guy in charge of discipline is a sadomasochism of sorts.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay that dude is weird 

SAO 2 premiere up next


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2015)

SAO II time, lets see how this series goes.  And the trash talk starts. 

Heh, five minutes in and we have an apparent death.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice FV entrance. Like the deep evil voice too.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2015)

That's a lot of sugar Kirito just ordered. 
Wait a minute, paid how much for playing.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 29, 2015)

Hopefully there's action next episode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2015)

SAO II done.  An ok episode and I'll give it a few more to see if I'll actually enjoy it.

Next up is Final Act.  Will Shippo be getting a power up in this upcoming episode. 

Heh, that creep song.  I remember it from one of the episodes of Betterman. 

So this episode is of Kagome's name origin.


----------



## Rapidus (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm glad Kill La Kill finally got interesting. I was really tempted to give up on it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 29, 2015)

Shippuden done, up next is One Piece and more StrawHats vs CP9 goodness. 

Then I think Titan returns for its repeat run after.

And right off the bat the dumb ass in charge presses the fucking button. :rofl


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 29, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> I'm glad Kill La Kill finally got interesting. I was really tempted to give up on it.



Honestly, I live the last half of the series better then first half, but the popular opinion is that the first half was better. After this arc, the series stops being monster of the week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2015)

Toonami Time guys!!!  

Namek arc starting off for Kai, then more clothing fights for KLK, and then hopefully some action for SAO II.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow, wasn't expecting a DBZ game review but that's nice.   Really need to play one of those sometime time soon though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2015)

Kill La Kill on now and I'm thinking some of those scenes I just watched was edited a bit.    I think Ryuko's spanking was zoomed in a bit.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 5, 2015)

Aside from that free falling kill shot, that fight was boring. Hopefully next week's is better......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2015)

Ah, One Piece.  So more CP 9 fights.  And at least we got some action from the current episode of SAO II, though I'm not that supportive of PK in those genres of games.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2015)

Namek not Namak.

This isn't Saban.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol, so the five Nami's show up after near the episodes end. 



Mider T said:


> Namek not Namak.
> 
> This isn't Saban.


Apologies, corrected the mistake.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 5, 2015)

Gagamori was spanking dat ass


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Kill La Kill on now and I'm thinking some of those scenes I just watched was edited a bit.    I think Ryuko's spanking was zoomed in a bit.



 Yeah...I do not get that edit...and disappoint


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 12, 2015)

Toonami Time guys!!! 

Kai up first and more of that Namek arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 12, 2015)

Hmm, was that a new VA used for Freeza's voice? 

Anyway, Kai's over and KLK is up next.   Second match of that tournament is about to begin.

Well that was a short fight and it looks like the marching band girl is up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 12, 2015)

Well looks like it's a sky fight for next week's KLK.

Up next SAO II and more gun play. 

Well damn, that type of incident would mess up anyone's psyche.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 13, 2015)

I couldn't wait so I busted out all 4 vols of Kill La Kill blu ray, now I wait for vol 5 to ship out in a few weeks


----------



## Kiddo626 (Apr 15, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, was that a new VA used for Freeza's voice?



As you'll soon find out, Frieza's Kai voice is the voice of a god.   It's the main reason I'm looking forward to that new F movie.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2015)

Toonami Time guys. 

Up first Kai and more of the Namek arc.  Then it's clothes shredding action of KLK.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2015)

Heh, a game review for Hotline Miami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2015)

Kill La Kill is up and the parasol carrying bitch has arrived.


----------



## Rapidus (Apr 19, 2015)

I really like the new voice of Frieza. I might actually prefer this one over the previous one.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 19, 2015)

Lol kirito makes his debut in ggo and already has achieved the WTF factor from other players


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 19, 2015)

Lol, this episode has peeked my interest.    Man, it reminds me of the PSO games and how I mostly used ranged weapons instead of melee weapons.  

And did they just jack a vehicle.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 19, 2015)

Wolfman: " Ha Ha Time to die"

Sanji: "Dynamic Entry bitch"

Motherfuckin Sanji


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2015)

Toonami Time.  

Up first Kai, wished, green men, monkey men, and Freeza before going Laker colors.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2015)

Heh, that was a cool little promo with the shows currently airing.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 26, 2015)

They overdid the repeat on that wake-up slap


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2015)

KLK is over up next SAOII. 

I'm wondering if Aniplex will be charging the same price the did for the first season of the series when it comes out for home media.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 26, 2015)

my final vol of Kill La Kill shipped out Friday, be here monday


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 26, 2015)

The Soldier said:


> my final vol of Kill La Kill shipped out Friday, be here monday



Cool, I take it you ordered from Right Stuf since they send their releases out early.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 26, 2015)

I only watch toonami for sao 2, KLK, and one piece. So I got a free hour.......


----------



## Foxve (Apr 26, 2015)

"God may have created food, but the devil created spices"  

Sanji


----------



## Atlas (Apr 26, 2015)

Fucking Jyabura


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 26, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool, I take it you ordered from Right Stuf since they send their releases out early.



yep and alot cheaper than amazon


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2015)

Toonami Time and Kai up first.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2015)

Heh,so the news paper guy is trying to motivate Ryuko and the student council is preparing for invasion.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2015)

Placid...what is the context of that gif?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2015)

One of the best episodes in the series. I totally did not see the second part coming. You got that rare reversal of what the hero does to others done to them.


----------



## Foxve (May 3, 2015)

Well there go's ryuko's kamui......

SAO 2 is up next


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2015)

Superman said:


> Placid...what is the context of that gif?



It's Akatsuki (the guy) applying linked energy to Haruka (green haired girl) so that she would feel the same sensations as her friend.   The situation is that Akatsuki has a bad habit of stripping off the under garments of female opponents because he's sort of a perv so Haruka purchases these special types of bras and panties that have a magical looking mechanism set on them.  The problem is that she forgot to bring the keys and her friend has to urinate.  The guy also has this tendency to help out a girl in distress when they cry, and Haruka starts to panic at which she also tears up that leads to Akatsuki to show up out of now where to help.  Even though his heart is in the right place, his methods of helping are problematic as he decides that the only way for the situation to be resolved is to have the girl piss themselves and wash up after.  Since it's only Haruka's friend that has to pee, the guy decides to apply his linked energy to make Haruka's bladder also become active.  Let's just say both girls are ticked at the guy at the omakes end. 

He does this before in an early episode of the series that has his "sister" make friends from the ordeal.


----------



## Foxve (May 3, 2015)

Damn. Kirito sure has a way with women.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2015)

Heh, well that was an interesting way to resolve that fight.   Next week's SAO II should prove interesting.  Inuyasha Final Act is up next with Narako having the advantage from events of last episode. :amazed


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2015)

Wow, is this episode going to be a bit of a recap of what happen from the last series. 

Poor Hojo, forever friend zone.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's Akatsuki (the guy) applying linked energy to Haruka (green haired girl) so that she would feel the same sensations as her friend.   The situation is that Akatsuki has a bad habit of stripping off the under garments of female opponents because he's sort of a perv so Haruka purchases these special types of bras and panties that have a magical looking mechanism set on them.  The problem is that she forgot to bring the keys and her friend has to urinate.  The guy also has this tendency to help out a girl in distress when they cry, and Haruka starts to panic at which she also tears up that leads to Akatsuki to show up out of now where to help.  Even though his heart is in the right place, his methods of helping are problematic as he decides that the only way for the situation to be resolved is to have the girl piss themselves and wash up after.  Since it's only Haruka's friend that has to pee, the guy decides to apply his linked energy to make Haruka's bladder also become active.  Let's just say both girls are ticked at the guy at the omakes end.
> 
> He does this before in an early episode of the series that has his "sister" make friends from the ordeal.



That....just....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 3, 2015)

Hmm, next week's Final Act should be interesting going by how this episode ended. 

So next up are Shippuden, One Piece, and Titan.


----------



## Foxve (May 3, 2015)

Zoro being badass 

Titan rerun on now. Its the episode where Eran and Mikasa kill the rapists as kids.........


----------



## The Soldier (May 3, 2015)

I wish Toonami would get something decent, Attack on Titan was a major let down


----------



## Foxve (May 4, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> It's Akatsuki (the guy) applying linked energy to Haruka (green haired girl) so that she would feel the same sensations as her friend.   The situation is that Akatsuki has a bad habit of stripping off the under garments of female opponents because he's sort of a perv so Haruka purchases these special types of bras and panties that have a magical looking mechanism set on them.  The problem is that she forgot to bring the keys and her friend has to urinate.  The guy also has this tendency to help out a girl in distress when they cry, and Haruka starts to panic at which she also tears up that leads to Akatsuki to show up out of now where to help.  Even though his heart is in the right place, his methods of helping are problematic as he decides that the only way for the situation to be resolved is to have the girl piss themselves and wash up after.  Since it's only Haruka's friend that has to pee, the guy decides to apply his linked energy to make Haruka's bladder also become active.  Let's just say both girls are ticked at the guy at the omakes end.
> 
> He does this before in an early episode of the series that has his "sister" make friends from the ordeal.



The omekes just have to be in english dub some where.....



The Soldier said:


> I wish Toonami would get something decent, Attack on Titan was a major let down



What was wrong with titan?


----------



## The Soldier (May 4, 2015)

oh the ending royally sucked


----------



## Foxve (May 4, 2015)

The Soldier said:


> oh the ending royally sucked



Well there is a second season already being made. It'll most likely air on toonami when its fully dubbed just like the next season of SAO after this one......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2015)

Toonami Time!!! 

Kai up first with more Namek fun, then Kill La Kill following the surprising aftermath of last episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2015)

Foxve said:


> The omekes just have to be in english dub some where.....



Apologies for the late reply.  The Omakes for the Rogue Hero series were not dubbed strangely enough.   I picked it up along with Freezing and found it strange the Omakes for Freezing were dubbed but Rogue Hero was just subbed. 

Oh, a game review this week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2015)

Hmm, so I'm guessing we're looking at a few episodes on searching for the parts of Senketsu while this episode deals with the student council invasion.


----------



## Foxve (May 10, 2015)

Lol Japanese pimp


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2015)

Holy shit, what that girl will not risk for cash.


----------



## Xiammes (May 10, 2015)

When did number 2 get his own highschool empire?


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2015)

Well this has been a fun episode. 

Ah so next week is another showdown between Ryuko and Satsuki.


----------



## Foxve (May 10, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 22 (2 members and 20 guests)
Foxve*, Donquixote Doflamingo


Guess some people like our commentary


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2015)

Heh, well looks like the loving cousin is back on SAO II.


----------



## Foxve (May 10, 2015)

Yeah. And it looks like another girl is about to join kirito's oblivious harem....


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2015)

Wow, that was an interesting scene.  So Kirito still carries that burden from the first series.  And it looks like the tourny finals are coming up soon.


----------



## Foxve (May 10, 2015)

Someone's a little clingy......


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2015)

Final Act up now and looks like we're getting Sango and Miruko to start off the show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2015)

Lol, I enjoy how a villain uses mind manipulation but it'll probably be a very long time for someone to out do the mind fucking that Aizen did in the end of the Karakura town/Winter war arc.


----------



## Foxve (May 10, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I enjoy how a villain uses mind manipulation but it'll probably be a very long time for someone to out do the mind fucking that Aizen did in the end of the Karakura town/Winter war arc.



I don't know about that. Tsukishima did a pretty good job


----------



## Foxve (May 10, 2015)

Zoro is a badass


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 10, 2015)

Very fun One Piece episode.  So we're starting the main event in arc fights as of next week then.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 10, 2015)

After Final Act is over, what show is going to replace it?


----------



## The Soldier (May 10, 2015)

I have a feeling they re run it to death like the original series


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, well looks like the loving cousin is back on SAO II.



She's got that body but damn she should move on and get with that classmate she was playing the game with instead.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2015)

Toonami Time!!! 

First up more Namek arc and DB Kai goodness then follow up with a helping of near nudity in Kill La Kill.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2015)

That was a cool anti-bullying promo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 17, 2015)

What in the world did I just watch.    Did the guy just get off on that kind of beating. 

Well looks like Ryuko and Satsuki are going to get a go at each other again. 


SOAII is on and I don't know whether to laugh or fill pity on what Kirito just did with those guys.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 24, 2015)

Toonami Time guys!!! 

Tonight is a Fap La Fap Kill La Kill marathon.   But first Kai


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 24, 2015)

Let the shredding of clothes commence.


----------



## Ashi (May 24, 2015)

Ah Ryuko's face 


And bae


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 30, 2015)

Wow, it's been reported that Toonami will be airing Akame ga Kill and Michiko & Hatchin.   M&H will premier on June 20 while AKG gets it's premier on Aug 8.  Damn, Sentai Filmworks finally on Toonami with AKG. :amazed


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2015)

Toonami Time guys!!! 

First up Kai then followed by the cloth shredding action of Kill La Kill.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2015)

Welp, there went the green space lizard. 

Ok, up next KLK and the aftermath of Nudist Beach losing their base from last episode. 

Also, very cool promo during the Kai commercials.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 31, 2015)

Wow...Purifying her daughter??

I can't believe they can get away with something like that.


----------



## Foxve (May 31, 2015)

Satsuki getting "purified"


----------



## Xiammes (May 31, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> Wow...Purifying her daughter??
> 
> I can't believe they can get away with something like that.



They actually censored it on toonami


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Satsuki getting "purified"



Isn't family bonding fun. 

And we get the origin of clothing in this as well.


----------



## Foxve (May 31, 2015)

Lol fictional universes and their tale's of their beginnings


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2015)

KLK is over next up SAO II. 

Hmm, I'm thinking that AGK is going to replace KLK's time slot when the show's run is over.


----------



## Foxve (May 31, 2015)

You just know kirito is going to show up like a boss next episode and save the girl 

To be honest Asuna really is lucky Lisbeth decided to step aside for her considering all the girls that want him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 31, 2015)

Fun OP episode.  And it would also appear that we are getting close to Final Act nearing it's end as well.  Final slot for Toonami is Titan, also will be looking forward to the second season when it's aired here.


----------



## The Soldier (May 31, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> Wow...Purifying her daughter??
> 
> I can't believe they can get away with something like that.



they cut most of that scene


----------



## Sauce (Jun 1, 2015)

Michiko and Hatchin is good. Anyone who didn't watch it will enjoy it.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 2, 2015)

speaking of kill la kill, too funny


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 6, 2015)

Toonami Time guys!!  First up Kai then more cloths shredding action of Kill La Kill.  Wonder if they are doing a new promo or game review this week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2015)

Lol, forgot how much of a bastard Vegeta can get.    Hmm, so next week is the last episode for Final Act.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 7, 2015)

KLK up now.  Well Mako's taking things out of hand again.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 7, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, forgot how much of a bastard Vegeta can get.    Hmm, so next week is the last episode for Final Act.



and good riddance to Final Act


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2015)

Toonami Time guys!!!  

Tonight, probably alliances formed in Kai and that backstabbing in last week's episode o KIK.    Also last night for Final Act so that should put a smile to some of the posters here.

Oh that's right, Team Bitch Made shows up tonight for Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2015)

Showing Goku's bare ass while creatively censoring Ryuko's ass getting spanked a few episodes back in KLK.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2015)

Ginyu Force Rules! Ginyu Force Rules!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2015)

Well looks like the carnival came to planet Namek.  

Ok, up next is to see what happens next after that cliffhanger backstabbing from last week's KLK episode.

And the new series taking over Final Act seems interesting.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 14, 2015)

Gniyu force rules!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow, that plan fell apart quickly.    Also, looks like there's another candidate for parent of the year.   Ragyo up there with Medusa and Gendo Akari.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2015)

Well shit that turned south for Satsuki fast. 

And Ragyo with that heart pull that would make the villain from Temple of Doom proud.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 14, 2015)

Revelations.........


Up next is SAO 2


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey y'all, what did I miss?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2015)

Linkofone said:


> Hey y'all, what did I miss?



Clowns Ginyu Force showing up at the end of Kai and the fall of Satsuki's plan of overthrowing her mother for KLK.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh ok. Time for the dance of joy.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol Kirito taken a peek at dat ass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2015)

Heh, well SAO II is over so up next is the final episode for Final Act.  Then the new series debuts next week.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 14, 2015)

Got damn Miroku. 3 kids in 3 years. Monk ain't letten up on that ass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 14, 2015)

And thus Final Act ends. 

And from the look of it Miroku was busy with Sango as they have three kids,  Shippu is being Shippu, Koga getting a wife of his own, ect....

Well let's see how the new series fairs next week.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 14, 2015)

Still enjoy Inuyasha.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Uk1e0P6ziVI[/YOUTUBE]

The Michiko & Hatchin Promo for this Sat. premier.   Hmm, for some reason I'm getting a Coyote Ragtime Show vibe from watching the preview.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 19, 2015)

I think it's done from the same team


----------



## Gabe (Jun 19, 2015)

Never heard of the new anime coming anyone know if it is good. Is it action/comedy or scifi?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2015)

Toonami Time!!  Also premier night for the new series taking over Final Act's spot.  

Anyway it bring in the clowns night for Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2015)

Well damn, froggy just lost his head.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2015)

KLK up with cloths taking over the world.    And that heart grab.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2015)

That parental discipline.    Man that woman is working for the Parent of the Year award.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 21, 2015)

Damn, two of the most abusive parents/families back to back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2015)

That was an interesting start.  It would have been a bit more satisfying if Michiko would have at least tuned up the foster mother and father before leaving.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 21, 2015)

I feel like I am missing something.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 21, 2015)

And cue naruto still being corny as shit 

At least the filler is over I guess.......


One piece next. And judging by its description we get some of Lucci's past......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 21, 2015)

That was an entertaining SAO II episode with next week being a continuation of the cliffhanger.   And with this the current filler arc for Shippuden ends.  Some foreshadowing with Asuma/Shikamaru and the "Immortal Duo" has entered the fray. 

Up next One Piece and more Luffy vs Lucci goodness. 

Well so much for the hostages.  All 500 of them.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 27, 2015)

OK so I have DVR and can see to next Saturday's line up. Can anyone tell me why pretty much all but the last time slot ( for reruns of AoT) is filled with DBZ kai? Is it a promotion or something? Not a single one is a new episode either. Just a night of reruns next Saturday.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2015)

Foxve said:


> OK so I have DVR and can see to next Saturday's line up. Can anyone tell me why pretty much all but the last time slot ( for reruns of AoT) is filled with DBZ kai? Is it a promotion or something? Not a single one is a new episode either. Just a night of reruns next Saturday.......



Hmm, if that's true then they'll probably give an explanation tonight during the block airings.  Probably has something to do with the 4th of July being next Sat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2015)

Ok guys Toonami Time. 

First up is more bring in the clowns with Ginyu Force fun followed by KLK.  Will Ryuko accept who she is and wear her uniform or will Ragyo find another family member to molest, find out when is shows,   Then will we see some sort of family bonding in Michiko & Hatchin and will Deathgun be stopped in SAOII.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2015)

Vegetto getting his butt kicked and I'm seeing ass that I don't care for.    Anyway, more clownish action from Recoome here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2015)

And the plot thickens.  Ryuko played right into Ragyo's hands and bullshit is being force into her memory.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 28, 2015)

Lol grenade of friendship


----------



## Foxve (Jun 28, 2015)

Kirito once again delivering a real life beatdown


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 28, 2015)

Interesting M&H episode and very fun SOAII especially what happens at the end.   So Shippuden is going on and we are on the "Immortal Duo" arc.


----------



## Foxve (Jun 28, 2015)

Man this episode of AoT always gives me the feels


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Foxve (Jul 5, 2015)

Happy 4th of July guys! I get the feeling that toonami did this crappy rerun marathon so we could all enjoy our 4th of July without worrying about missing anything this Saturday.


Is that show good? What show would you compare it to that already aired on toonami?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2015)

Toonami Time guys.   First up Kai and more Planet Namek fun. Followed by KLK goodness and more sibling rivalry.  Hoping for an early promo on Akame Ga Kill for tonight but I'd expect something of the sorts to show up soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2015)

Goku punks out the remaining Clown Force. 

And with that Racoon is down  and out.  So much for showing off. :rofl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2015)

Well muscle head and blue are down, that leave Captain G and red left. 

Next is KLK and if I recall from two weeks ago, it's a changed Ryuko going up against Satsuki, I think.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2015)

Always loved it when goku clowned their asses.....


----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2015)

One of my favorite episodes on DB that I have always liked


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2015)

Starting the episode off with that type of family bonding. 

The fuck, what was that kiss about.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2015)

Well Nui is handing asses while Mako is trying to save Ryuko's ass.    And Satsuki is being Satsuki.

And now Mako is inside Ryuko.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2015)

Well that's one hell of a bloodbath if I ever saw one.

On to M&H and some more family bonding I think.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2015)

Well that was a fun episode.  Mistaken identities, getting a job that's probably breaks child labor laws, and suspect fortune telling.  

Next up SAO II and probably near the end of the DeathGun arc.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2015)

SAO is next. We get to see the result of kirito's ass kicking.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2015)

To think I would see the day of hearing Ichigo assaulting Rukia.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2015)

Got damn Kirito got swag.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2015)

And hopefully this puts Shino at ease with her past actions with the gunman.  

And also Kirito adding to his harem and introducing her to the other girls.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh crap the feels


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2015)

Now for that 30 min rest break


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh come on, I enjoy watching the banter with Team Immortal.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2015)

Really interesting music video they are showing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm so glad they kept the guy dead.  I remember watching this on the Disney Channel and the corpse was moaning throughout the scenes.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2015)

One piece time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 12, 2015)

One Piece on and more Luffy vs Lucci goodness.  Also, the mermaid.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 12, 2015)

So that's how mermaids work in the one piece world. The tail splits at 30 years.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2015)

Toonami time guys. 

First up Kai and probably more death of the clowns followed by more clothes tearing in KLK.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2015)

And thus Captain G goes off to avenge his crappy stance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2015)

Kai over, KLK in.    Let's see if Nui gets put in her place this episode going from the events of last episode.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks Iike the tailor finally lost her shit........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Looks Iike the tailor finally lost her shit........



Lol, and to think the VA that voices Niu is also the one that voice Eureka and Orihime. 

So the sisterly bond is built again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2015)

Hmm, so does this mean Mako gets some actions scenes for next week.   Anyway, KLK over, M&H is on bat next.  

Interesting episode last week with mistaken identities and fortune telling so I'm curious for the theme for this week.  

What the fuck place are they living at where kids had do kidnapping in daylight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 19, 2015)

Well this theme is going from family bonding to Jerry Springer.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 19, 2015)

Sorry guys. Just can't get into M&H.......


So now that the threat's gone, SAO is just a fun old good time. Lol Kirito and Shino  


Time for that 30 min break


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2015)

M&H is awesome, are you kidding?


----------



## Foxve (Jul 19, 2015)

Sakura...........


----------



## Foxve (Jul 19, 2015)

Mider T said:


> M&H is awesome, are you kidding?



I didn't say it was bad. Just that I can't seem to get into it. This last episode was just left me "wanting" for some reason. Not saying it can't get better........


----------



## The Soldier (Jul 19, 2015)

M and H didn't catch my intrest


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

Toonami time guys!!! 

Wished to be granted, quest to be fulfilled, mothers and daughter bonding, crew mates need saving, and titans for slaying.  First up Kai and the leader of the clowns is still fighting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

Lol, well that's it for Kai.  

KLK up next and more of how the sisters will be resisting their mother's plan of a clothing dominated planet.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks like we're getting a sneak preview of Resurrection F next Saturday. 

KLK


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh episode 23.  If 24 is the ending for the TV series then I'd be expecting a preview of AGK top be popping up next week along with that sneak preview of Resurrection F.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

Holy shit, talk about getting off.

And Mako going all out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

Well that's one way of cutting through whatever that was.   And Nui coming to be be the cause of more problems. 

And now tea is being served before the final battle. 

Wow, the ending cut short for a build up of what's to come.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 26, 2015)

That outfit  and giant eye ending had a Kaguya feel to it.......

M & H up next


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

Last week's M&H episode made me have some mixed feelings towards the series so I'm wondering what to expect with this week's showing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

Wow, guy looks like he's a lost member from WHAM.  

And I'm going to have to look into the mythos of this series to get an understanding of the series, it's theme, and it's characters.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 26, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Last week's M&H episode made me have some mixed feelings towards the series so I'm wondering what to expect with this week's showing.



It gave me the same feel. Last episode just felt unnecessary.......


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 26, 2015)

They're still in the Eniess Lobby arc in One Piece? 


Lame.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 26, 2015)

1 episode a week, One piece has to be one of the worst series to watch weekly.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

Well that's a turn of events.  

Well SAO II is up next and time to start or finish a quest mission.  

Ah, those quest missions.  Brings me back to the days of PSO Episodes 1 & 2, and me providing the mid to range attacks in those Ruin missions.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 26, 2015)

Hopefully things pick up next episode. I honestly feel like that guy they met in episode 3 was Hiroshi. Michigo just didn't want to believe it....

Up next is SAO 2


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

Lol, those combos but that tank up front mage in back strategies.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm hoping something big happens in SAO soon. Without a real threat (dying for real if you die in the game, death gun, etc) it doesn't have the oomph it had in the last 3 seasons. Eh, maybe some badass skill will be shown soon......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

Heh, first time I've seen a boss battle start with the talk of rape.  
Well, at least they got HP boost and what not before the start so let's see how this ends next week.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 26, 2015)

"I'll shower you with my affection" just wow

Now for Naruto


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

Heh, at least the corpse isn't moaning like it did when this aired on Disney DX.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

And Sakura's pill takes another victim.  And Naruto finds out his place of eatery has change it's menu.,


----------



## Foxve (Jul 26, 2015)

Ok i'll admit that was funny. Lol ramen vs dipping noodles debate


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

Heh, I really need to look up on who does know the rasengan technique.

Anyway, Naruto done on to One Piece.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 26, 2015)

One piece up next. And judging by the description, it should be the end of the fight between Lucci and Luffy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

Well Ussop is asking for a death wish.   And now it was just signed.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 26, 2015)

Jet gatling


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

Hell yeah.  Been waiting a long time to watch that fight end and it did not disappoint.    Have been enjoying this arc a lot and hopefully there is one more scene I'm looking forward too and it's an emotional one as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 26, 2015)

Titan time and the introduction of a new titan.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2015)

ugh they are not showing the real klk ending.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2015)

Superman said:


> ugh they are not showing the real klk ending.



They'll probably show it at a later date.  If I recall were there not some problems in airing the final episodes of the Hellsing Ultimate OVAs that were finally resolved in having them air later.  

Just currently waiting for that AGK dub trailer to see if how the characters will sound like.


----------



## Impact (Aug 1, 2015)

Ah it's actually still here lol.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 1, 2015)

time to get this thread active tbh


----------



## Impact (Aug 1, 2015)

Good  luck with that


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2015)

Do you think Toonami will ever air Basquash?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 1, 2015)

Toonami time. First up is DBZ Kai with a sneak peek of Resurrection F


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

Toonami Time!!! 

Tonight I believe is the last night for the time being for KLK and next week is the premier of AGK.   First up Kai and Captain Clown's attack he was doing at the end of the last episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

Hmm, so this is Resurrection F.     And Freeza didn't get final form like Cooler but a color swap.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah you have to remember, this is Toriyama's idea, while Cooler wasn't.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> Yeah you have to remember, this is Toriyama's idea, while Cooler wasn't.



Oh, didn't know.  I liked Cooler's final form. :amazed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow, for some reason that episode went by fast. Well up next the last episode for KLK though I do hope episode/OVA 25 is aired at a later date.  Now to see how that dubbed trailer of AGK will sound.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

Again, that woman gets off on the strangest. things.  

And here's Mako wanting to go out on a date when this is over.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 2, 2015)

Lol that date thing was random as hell


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

And thus the KLK ends but at least we got to see the date happen at the end credits. 

M&H up next and more of that series that has been giving me mixed feelings.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 2, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, for some reason that episode went by fast. Well up next the last episode for KLK though I do hope episode/OVA 25 is aired at a later date.  Now to see how that dubbed trailer of AGK will sound.



There's an OVA? Is it like a true ending kind of OVA? Or just some random funny episode of what life is like without the life fibers?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

Foxve said:


> There's an OVA? Is it like a true ending kind of OVA? Or just some random funny episode of what life is like without the life fibers?



From my understanding episode 25 is considered the OVA of the series due to it being a bonus episode to the final volume.

And this M&H episode again is having me get mixed feelings.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Do you think Toonami will ever air Basquash?



 That....would...be....something. In today's Toonami. I Hope they will not air the super edited Mirrai Niki


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

What in the world.:amazed  From being a hostage to ending up in a bull fight near the end of the episode.l


----------



## Foxve (Aug 2, 2015)

That wasn't a bad episode......

SAO up next. Really hope things pick up cause without a real threat everything just seems a little corny since you know it's not real......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

SAO II is up with the boss battle.   Let's see the tactics used in this one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh how I hate when a boss uses a freeze technique and that happens. 

The hell is this. She turned into a guy.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2015)

I feel like I'd enjoy SAO if I was 10.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

Well that boss battle was quick.  And now comes the reward of getting on over hyped hammer.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2015)

that show looks dope


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

Holy shit!  The AGK dub trailer.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 2, 2015)

Lol its a guy 


AGK looks fucking awesome  looking forward to it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2015)

Saturdays should strictly be toonami night


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 2, 2015)

>tatsumi's dub actor

I don't know if I hate it or not.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> >tatsumi's dub actor
> 
> I don't know if I hate it or not.



I'm going to give the series about two the three episodes before I say I like or hate the dub cast.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2015)

naruto next


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

So another SAO II arc completed  Next up Naruto and more of the immortal duo. 

AKG dub trailer up.
[YOUTUBE]iXUN4B3nSKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2015)

Does Asuma die this episode or have then even fought yet


----------



## Foxve (Aug 2, 2015)

Lol Sinon. My man Kirito be straight mac'n


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2015)

Watches Naruto for the first time on Toonami.

Naruto bitching that Kakashi's such a genius. 

Kakashi hasn't done  good thing in.....ever in the series.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2015)

dubbed decent tbh


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2015)

Kakashi- I truly believe he's the only one to surpass the fourth hokage. 

Then why the fuck did you spend all your fucking time with Sasuke. .


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> Kakashi- I truly believe he's the only one to surpass the fourth hokage.
> 
> Then why the fuck did you spend all your fucking time with Sasuke. .



because naruto was a scrub back in the day


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2015)

I bet ino could ride a dick


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2015)

Shikamaru so goat


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

Naruto training like a beast as usual.    And Sakura gets to taste her own medicine pills. :rofl


----------



## Foxve (Aug 2, 2015)

Now for one piece.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2015)

one goat is up next


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

Naruto done. 

One Piece up next and the aftermath of Luffy knocking Lucci out from last episode.  Time to see how the StrawHats get out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2015)

I love pre time skip animation so much


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

Heh, so the other guys survived the salvos.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2015)

franky voices differ so much


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

Well damn that's a strong kick from an old mermaid.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2015)

the hell im tearing up over a ship for


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

The Going Merry makes it's return.    But then that episode is coming up soon.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2015)

How far is AOT in the manga


----------



## Foxve (Aug 2, 2015)

^Have they figured out who or what the Titans actually are yet?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 2, 2015)

That Crista chick is pretty cute......


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 2, 2015)

IDK I haven't started the manga yet.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 2, 2015)

They are pretty far in.  Season two of this series has already been green lit to air next year and there's another series based off the spin off Jr. High is getting animate.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 3, 2015)

so is AS going to air the KLK OVA episode


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 4, 2015)

The Soldier said:


> so is AS going to air the KLK OVA episode



right now no.


 ugh....I hate seeing the ending of KLK. First anime in a decade to make me feels that it is ending.... AND I ALREADY, I THINK THIS YEAR ALREADY SAW THE ENDING AND STILL FEEL SADNESS WHEN I HEAR IT NOW!


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 6, 2015)

I felt the same way after Gurren Lagann ended


----------



## Foxve (Aug 8, 2015)

KLK's  last ending really gave me feels.   Really liked their one liners too. The orchestra chick line against Nue's clones "Its like a closet of mass produced crap!" 


I won't be home to watch them air. Though my DVR will save it so I'll give my opinion on the episodes when I do watch them....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2015)

Toonami Time and a premier night.

First up Kai then AGK.   Going to be interesting how the dub is going to be and hopefully this series does well for Sentai since I would love to see some of their other series in their library to be aired on this block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2015)

So that's the end for Ginyu of sorts, though I haven't seen Kai to know if they are going to give him that revival of sorts in later episodes like they did in the original showing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2015)

Kai over, AGK time now.  Let's see how this one goes.    And who is voicing who.  Sentai is being a bit childish on withholding the cast list for this one until after the premier.


----------



## Impact (Aug 9, 2015)

Haven't posted here in awhile 

AGK looks interesting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2015)

Arrogant brat.    Hmm, Leone's VA, heard her before.


----------



## Impact (Aug 9, 2015)

We have a our first kill of the  night


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2015)

Heh, pretty much knew the shit was going to hit the fan once that shed door was kicked open.    Well violent start for the series but fun to watch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2015)

Well AGK over, more bonding for Michiko & Hatchin up next.  Honestly, this series gets mixed feeling from me for some reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2015)

The fuck logic is this and who would want to shower in that?   Yay, more Lord of Flies mentality.


----------



## Legend (Aug 9, 2015)

AGK is very interesting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2015)

This is such an odd series.  Anyway M&H over, SAO II up next.  Wonder what the series is going to do next after last arc.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 9, 2015)

Missed most of AGK due to work related shenningans.

Tatsumi's voice actor is still shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 9, 2015)

So today's SAO II episode is the search for a log cabin after fighting a boss.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Aug 9, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Missed most of AGK due to work related shenningans.
> 
> Tatsumi's voice actor is still shit.





English Wendy's voice actor did this charming lady. Also Misato voiced Leone or boob lady.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 9, 2015)

One piece: the strawhats have made the escape from enies lobby and this arc 

SAO: judging by the new opening, I believe this arc may focus more Asuna. Still hoping for some badass fighting scenes soon.....

M&H : this is the second episode that felt like filler. This episode provided nothing important aside from maybe Hatchin's birthday. I really don't know what to say. This Anime is just 

AGK: Its only the first episode and I can already tell I'm going love this anime. It has badass action, hot girls, uncencered violence, comedy, and judging by the problems in the city, you just know some moments are going to give you the feels. That bitch was was crazy as fuck. Even more so considering she decided to brag about what she did in front of people who want to kill her.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 15, 2015)

Ok guys, Toonami Time. 

Tonight fun with wished on DB Kai, the second episode of AKG which Sentai is promoting the hell out of right now , more bonding in M&H, a new arc for SAO II, and an emotional episode for One Piece tonight as a farewell is at hand.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2015)

Namek Dragon grants three wished but with limits.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2015)

Heh, they reviewed J-Stars Victory.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2015)

AGK now and lets met the team.  

And Akame and her meat fixes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2015)

AGK over, M&H up.  Honestly I get mixed feeling when I watch this series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2015)

Interesting SOA II episode and Shippuden.  Now for an emotional OP episode.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 16, 2015)

8:00 Dragon Ball Z 755,000
12:00 Dragon Ball Z Kai 2,015,000
12:30 Akame Ga Kill: 1,822,000
1:00a Michiko & Hatchin 1,464,000
1:30a SAO II 1,190,000 
2:00a Naruto: Shippuden 1,049,000
2:30a One Piece 850,000
3:00a AoT 917,000

Toonami posted record ratings last week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 16, 2015)

Man this episode.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 16, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> 8:00 Dragon Ball Z 755,000
> 12:00 Dragon Ball Z Kai 2,015,000
> 12:30 Akame Ga Kill: 1,822,000
> 1:00a Michiko & Hatchin 1,464,000
> ...



I still don't understand how one piece is losing to Naruto............


Had to DVR Toonami again and just finished watching it. I am really loving AGK right now. Got high expectations........


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 16, 2015)

Like I said when One Piece first came out. 

Eniess Lobby/Water 7 was so amazing because the 300 chapters before hand where dedicated to showing who the SH's were. You don't just start right on this arc and expect so many people to get emotionally involved in it.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 18, 2015)

they keep pushing one piece back soo f'ing late


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm curious to know why Naruto Shippuden is losing to One piece as well...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 18, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> Like I said when One Piece first came out.
> 
> Eniess Lobby/Water 7 was so amazing because the 300 chapters before hand where dedicated to showing who the SH's were. You don't just start right on this arc and expect so many people to get emotionally involved in it.


More like people were hyped up from all the AMV's for Luffy vs Lucci...yet it barely got any attention throughout the entire arc, we had stupid fillers popping out randomly over and over again, and the pacing quite frankly sucked in the anime there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok guys, Toonami Time. 

Fun with Frieza on Kai follows with more blood letting on AGK.  Then more bonding on M&H with a new quest for SAO II.  Then Akatsuki fun on Shippuden with a new arc starting on One Piece, then ending off with the Female Titan on AOT.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh, a new promo.  And was that Esdeath's voice we just heard.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 23, 2015)

Dragon Ball Z: Kai 1,704,000

Akame Ga Kill 1,442,000

Michiko & Hatchin 1,298,000

Sword Art Online 1,240,000

Naruto: Shippuden 992,000

One Piece 837,000

Attack On Titan 849,000

Not as great as the week before, but that was pretty much all movie hype. These are still great numbers all around.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Guy pulls off a Mumbo Jumbo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Frieza's gore maneuver has it's own BG song. 

AGK is next.  Will we see more blood spilled in this episode or will it be a cool down/meet the characters type episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Really liking some of the voices for some of the characters just heard. 

Also, nice bloodshed at the start and it's turned into a shopping/recon mission for the current. 

Well that distraction took a while.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh a boss character for next episode. Next up M&H


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 23, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Frieza's gore maneuver has it's own BG song.
> 
> AGK is next.  Will we see more blood spilled in this episode or will it be a cool down/meet the characters type episode.


Here's Freeza's full song:

[YOUTUBE]XhCn_q04qBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Hmm, M&H starting off with the Crying Madonna statue.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2015)

What in the word?    Man teach em how to con early.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2015)

As I have said before, this series gives me mixed feelings.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 23, 2015)

Hana joins the circus. Next up SAO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2015)

SAO II up and from the looks of it a new arc.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 23, 2015)

So this arc is about asuna's family troubles? Still hoping for good fighting scenes.....

Can't wait for SAO's 3rd season


----------



## Foxve (Aug 23, 2015)

Got damn Kirito is such a boss 

Naruto Shitpuden up next


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Hmm, just noticed that SAO II is coming close to ending it's run so I'm wondering what's going to take it's place when that happens.  Plus don't mind the family drama for SAO as the upcoming episodes should prove interesting in an emotional sense. 

Shippuden up next and more Hidan fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Toonami War promo just went up.  
[YOUTUBE]BoD62I8q4Sw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foxve (Aug 23, 2015)

Ehhhhh one piece last episode was sadder. This was just dramatic. 

Next up One piece


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Poor Asuma.

Well One Piece is next and let's see the aftermath of the sea burial of the Going Merry.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 23, 2015)

Now these are feels


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol, so the Straw Hats get a new ship compliments of Franky and co.    And it looks like someone got lost in the city.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2015)

Well One Piece is over but without learning of a family member.

Next up Attack On Titian and more female titan fun, though at the cost of some characters though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 23, 2015)

In technicality that was a very sound strategy to use against the female titan, it was just that at the time they didn't know she could concentrate on regenerating on part of her body instead of multiples giving her the surprise move needed to counter attack.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 23, 2015)

He still should've transformed. Considering how fast Levi shredded her next episode by him self, with all of them there they would have taken her easily taken her down.....


----------



## Foxve (Aug 27, 2015)

Yeah so, the Saturday after this one we get a marathon of M&H. All old episodes. We don't even get DBZ kai and AOT reruns just M&H........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow so next week is all M&H.    Wish it was today since I'm going to be out of town on family matters and will not be here when Toonami airs.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2015)

Toonami really needs to stop with these fucking marathons.



12:00am Dragon Ball Z: Kai 1,527,000

12:30am Akame Ga Kill 1,341,000

1:00am Michiko & Hatchin 1,120,000

1:30am Sword Art Online 955,000

2:00am Naruto: Shippuden 852,000

2:30am One Piece 790,000

3:00am Attack On Titan 915,000


>OP


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Toonami really needs to stop with these fucking marathons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




About to head out of town so will not be here to post tonight.  Looking at the ratings, how in the hell is there a drop from Shippuden to One Piece yet a bit of a jump from One Piece to Attack on Titan.    Didn't know genital-less giants were the rage these days.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 30, 2015)

Almost Toonami time. First up is DBZ Kai.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 30, 2015)

Always loved that Solar Flare


----------



## Foxve (Aug 30, 2015)

Kai is done and next is AGK.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 30, 2015)

So that's how the Imperial arms are made. 

Next is more of that back and forth show M&H. Wonder if this episode will be good......


----------



## Foxve (Aug 30, 2015)

This M&H episode actually wasn't that bad. Next is SAO and judging by how the last episode ended, we may some good fight scenes


----------



## Foxve (Aug 30, 2015)

Kirito bitch smackin magic away like a boss


----------



## Foxve (Aug 30, 2015)

Well that's it for SAO. I'm curious as to whatever Yuuki is hiding. 

Next up Naruto Shitpuden


----------



## Foxve (Aug 30, 2015)

Filler scuffle is filler. As if Aoba would even last 10 seconds against Kazuku


----------



## Foxve (Aug 30, 2015)

Don't worry Asuma. Unlike Sakura, Ino got a man that actually gives a shit about her feelings


----------



## Foxve (Aug 30, 2015)

Next is one piece and the introduction of Luffy's grandpa


----------



## Foxve (Aug 30, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how long Luffy has been sailing since he last met Coby to this point? Also, how the hell did Coby change so much in such a short amount of time?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 30, 2015)

Luffy's father revealed. Now for AOT

Man I'll never get over how fast Levi shredded that bitch solo. Guy's a badass.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2015)

Well today's the M&H marathon.  Starting at episode 4 from what I'm looking at.   

Again this series gets mixed reactions from me.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 6, 2015)

ratings for 8-29-15 said:
			
		

> 12:00am Dragon Ball Z: Kai 1,752,000
> 
> 12:30am Akame Ga Kill 1,358,000
> 
> ...



>One Piece


----------



## Foxve (Sep 6, 2015)

Why does toonami even do these crappy marathons? At least things are back to normal next week......


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 6, 2015)

I assume the people at adult swim hate toonami and want to kill ratings by doing dumb marathons so they can cut toonami's ratings more.

The marathons wouldn't be so bad if they were new episodes, but they are just reruns.

Anways, Parasyte confirmed for october 3rd, hopefully it takes M&H spot.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 6, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> >One Piece



People don't know good Anime anymore


----------



## Foxve (Sep 6, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> I assume the people at adult swim hate toonami and want to kill ratings by doing dumb marathons so they can cut toonami's ratings more.
> 
> The marathons wouldn't be so bad if they were new episodes, but they are just reruns.
> 
> Anways, Parasyte confirmed for october 3rd, hopefully it takes M&H spot.



Bet toonami still shits on Adult swims shitty ratings with their crappy shows like she hot she holler or the weird ass demon dog thing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2015)

Why is One Piece dropping in the ratings that much yet AOT gets a small bit of  the viewers back. 



Xiammes said:


> Anways, Parasyte confirmed for october 3rd, hopefully it takes M&H spot.



Hmm well both M&H and Akame are 20+ episode so it'll probably SAO II that's run will conclude near that time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2015)

Oh music video but what in the hell am I'm I watching.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2015)

Shovel Knight????    Well it keeps with the spirit of retro gaming.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 6, 2015)

This episode in particular was very unnecessary. It just made me start to dislike Michiko's character a little


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 6, 2015)

This novela episode.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 6, 2015)

Hana turns 10 and Michiko is passed out drunk on the floor. Now that i've seen this episode a 2nd time it really puts Michiko in a bad light.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2015)

Toonami Time and back to it's regularly schedule program.  First up Kai then a character premier on AGK that freaking Sentai has been promoting their Facebook page and main site for the past week.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 13, 2015)

Toonami time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2015)

DBZ Kai start off with Piccolo fighting Mubo Jumbo form Frieza.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2015)

New form mean new terror from Frieza next week.  So DBZ Kai is over up next AGK.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 13, 2015)

Wow. A silent killer. Guess everyone in night raid is a little crazy.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2015)

You pretty much have to be due to what they are up against with their assassinations.

And you don't need psychic powers to know of Akame's love for meat.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2015)

And one of the many psycho bitches appears.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2015)

Not the SPAM.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2015)

What in the .... what type of rescue was that.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 13, 2015)

That was actually a good episode of M&H.

SAO now and hopefully more info on Yuuki's secret........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2015)

Such an emotional SAO II episode.  So Yuuki had AIDS due to a blood transfusion that happen at birth and was the last one left in her family.    Well next week we'll see what Asuna has planned to make Yuuki's school wish come true.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 13, 2015)

Damn....... That's some heavy shit......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2015)

Well two more episode of SAO II before it's run is over so I'm guessing the last one will have some waterworks in store for it storywise.

Shippuden up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2015)

So the news of Asuma's death is now getting around and we learned of the Akatsuki's plan.  Well Shippuden is over and One Piece is next.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 13, 2015)

Can't wait till the 3rd SAO season is made and dubbed. Wonder how long it'll take?

One piece now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 13, 2015)

Lol, every time I hear Nami yell it reminds me of Chidori Kaname due to the VA voicing that character before she was chosen to do Nami. 


My eyes!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 18, 2015)

Ratings have been released for Toonami Sept. 12, 2015.  A lot better than the marathon from last week.  




> DBZ Kai                       1,343,000
> 
> Agame Ga Kill            1,203,000
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxve (Sep 19, 2015)

I have to work again tonight.   I'll still post my thoughts the episodes when I watch them on my DVR.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2015)

Toonami Time guys.  

First up Kai and more Frieza fun, followed by AGK and more assassinations.  Also, we are two episodes away from the end of SAO II run then Parasite Max.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2015)

Young Gohan on that offensive.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 20, 2015)

That's got to be one of the most Dragon Ball openings ever, sound-wise.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2015)

Kai's over now for AGK.

And it's not that long before the pure violence to commence.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2015)

And the Justice Bitch has shown.    Her and her damn roided dog. 

Makes me wonder why that thing was the mascot for the series anyway.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2015)

Well this series shows that the protagonist can die horrible deaths as well.  At least the dog got fed.


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2015)

I really really like AGK, i think imma start the manga


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2015)

M&H on.  And talk about bringing in the quack doctor.  Thought I saw a scam like that on 20/20 a long while back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2015)

This show.   Wow, if feel sorry for Hatchin for what's she's going through.

The fuck was that crap on the tv. 

I take it back, the hell is going on now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2015)

M&H is over.  SAO II is up next.  

Also, if I'm going by episode number after tonight there's only one episode left for next week then Parasyte Max takes over the spot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2015)

And thus SAO II ends for tonight.  A mother/daughter problem was resolved and a sick girl got her wish fulfilled.  Next week should be the emotional end for SAO II so be ready.

Next up Shippuden and preparation for an Akatsuki showdown round 2.


Such emotions going around this episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 20, 2015)

Ok Shippuden over One Piece next and more fun with the Straw Hats. 

Sadly this is were viewership drops considerably in the last hour of the Toonami block which includes AOT.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 20, 2015)

AGK- Tatsumi getting marked as territory. Guess he really is popular with the ladies.  Man that justice girl went through a massive persona shift. And I'll say it again, I LOVE this show. I never expected one of the main group to lose a member before even episode 10.  Bye Sheele 

M&H- this episode wasn't bad, though it did feel like filler again......

SAO 2- Asuna finally talks with her mom and Yuuki got to see school again. This episode may have not had any action, but it was still nice......

One Piece- The Strawhats are getting their next ship soon. Also, Shanks make his Intro back into the series and we get our first mention of Haki in the show......


----------



## Foxve (Sep 26, 2015)

Just realized that tonight will be the last episode of the AOT reruns. What's going to replace it?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Just realized that tonight will be the last episode of the AOT reruns. What's going to replace it?



Parasyte -the maxim- I believe.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 26, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Parasyte -the maxim- I believe.



So the new show is going to air in the last timeslot? That's weird. Then what's replacing SAO 2?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 26, 2015)

Foxve said:


> So the new show is going to air in the last timeslot? That's weird. Then what's replacing SAO 2?



Oh sorry misread the question, Parasyte is taking SAO II spot.  AOT is probably going to reset again from the start unless they're going to rebroadcast a Funimation series such as Deadman's Wonderland.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 27, 2015)

Toonami time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2015)

Toonami Time guys!!!

Tonight is the last night for SAO II then next week Parasyte -the maxim- starts it's run.  This is also the last episode for AOT but don't know if it's repeating or getting replaced with another series for the time being. 

First up Kai and more Frieza fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2015)

Oh wow, the Parasyte trailer.    So we get a gist of how the dub will sound.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2015)

Frieza beating up Vegeta and Goku emerging from the healing chamber to some sort of music ends the show.    Up next AGK.

Going from Facebook and the official site, it would seem we'll be seeing some new characters introduced tonight. 

Such violence.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow even more fucked up people.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Wow even more fucked up people.....



Lol, in this series well.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2015)

Holy shit the fool was split! 

Anyway, AGK over next up M&H and more bonding between the girls.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2015)

Take that back, the episode is going to be on that cop that been tailing Michiko for a while.  Looks like we see what her demotion is all about.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 27, 2015)

I missed the first Parasite promo. Holy shit that show is gonna be weird.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WVHXN7p188A[/YOUTUBE]
Here's the promo.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 27, 2015)

M&H was okay I guess. Still waiting for the pickup....

This is the last SAO episode of this season right? At least till the next one.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2015)

M&H is over.

Up next the last SAO II episode and I'm guessing it's going to be an emotional one.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 27, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> [YOUTUBE]WVHXN7p188A[/YOUTUBE]
> Here's the promo.



I ment the first promo of tonight. Saw the 2nd one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2015)

Foxve said:


> I ment the first promo of tonight. Saw the 2nd one.



Oh,ok.  


Looks like we're getting those emotional scenes for SAO II here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2015)

Hmm, so I'm wondering if there's going to be a new season Japan.   Anyway, SAO II is over and it was a fun series to watch.  Hopefully I get the same enjoyment from Parasyte starting next week. 


Next up Shippuden and the hunt for the immortal duo starts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2015)

Yugito Nii, we hardly knew you.   Well at least we got to see some sort of comradery between the two.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 27, 2015)

SAO is done. Man the feels.  I still can't get Asuna's and Kazuto's relationship. Feels like he should be with someone else. 

Also, pre-ordered SAO lost song on Ps4. I think Zekken is gonna be in it. 

[YOUTUBE]JDePNyZpyOs[/YOUTUBE]

Looks good.



No matter how much they try to make him look cool, Naruto is still cornier than dog shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2015)

SAO: Lost Song looks real good but Bandai/Namco already got my gaming budget with Zestiria. 

Shippuden done, next up One Piece and AOT.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 27, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> SAO: Lost Song looks real good but Bandai/Namco already got my gaming budget with Zestiria.
> 
> Shippuden done, next up One Piece and AOT.



Is there news of a digital release for Zestiria? Though I'm still in the child arc of Graces f. Just started it. Gonna play all day today since I got nothing else to do. After I beat graces, I'll play Xilla then Xilla 2.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 27, 2015)

Quick trend-math tells me it will be March 2017 before we get to the Supernovas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Is there news of a digital release for Zestiria? Though I'm still in the child arc of Graces f. Just started it. Gonna play all day today since I got nothing else to do. After I beat graces, I'll play Xilla the Xilla 2.



Available Oct. 20th on Steam.  The pre-order bonuses are almost all unlocked, somewhat short of that Free Symphonia HD game but then I got the PS4 edition.




Ms. Jove said:


> Quick trend-math tells me it will be March 2017 before we get to the Supernovas.



They could speed up One Piece by airing two episodes in which taking the AOT spot would seem reasonable but ratings for the last hour of Toonami drops quite a bit.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 27, 2015)

It would probably improve ratings for one piece, after casuals find out that there is literally over 700 episodes, they are either going to quit or watch them online. Having 2 episodes a week will make the trek better.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Sep 27, 2015)

Hmm, just noticed that by next week Aniplex will no longer have a series representing it's licensing.  Viz Media has Shippuden and Sentai Filmworks will have two titles (AGK,Parasyte), with the rest of the block going to Funimation.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 2, 2015)

Funimation taking over anime in America 

If the shows weren't violent or had no cursing, we'd have Toonami daily  Toonami should be it's own channel.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 2, 2015)

So I skipped ahead to tomorrow on my DVR and it looks like KLK is taking the AOT rerun timeslot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 3, 2015)

Ratings for last weeks Toonami block. 


DBZ Kai  1,326,000
Akame Ga Kill  1,151,000
Michiko & Hatchin   988,000
Sword Art Online   863,000
Naruto: Shippuden   705,000
One Piece   675,000
Attack On Titan   663,000

Bit of a drop.  Hopefully this week is better due to Parasyte's premier.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2015)

Toonami time and a premier night guys.    Parasyte soon but first some Frieza fun on Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2015)

Lol, no matter what version, I tend to find it funny on how Frieza would care less about any of his subordinates just to get the job done.  

Oh, so Parasyte takes M&H's spot so that might keep up viewership for the series when it airs.


----------



## Impact (Oct 4, 2015)

Gonna try to catch the premier tonight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2015)

Karma is a bitch to Vegetta and his people.   Now will the same happen to Frieza.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2015)

Vegetta is dead, goodnight mean prince.  DBZ Kai is over next up AGK.  

Last we saw, Esdeath's three beast are going up on just two of Night Raid so with one already out and half the person he was.    So who goes down tonight is the question. 





Impact said:


> Gonna try to catch the premier tonight



I'm hoping the Sentai does a very decent job with the dub and it's casting of characters.  Going from ANN they have some veterans lending their talents to the series so I have some high hopes for this one.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 4, 2015)

Lol blood bending


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2015)

Hulk Syndrome is a bitch but from what's transpiring, it would seem Tatsumi may be up to take on that task.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2015)

So Night Raid loses another member but takes out Esdeath's three beast in the process.  And we get to hear Kurome. 

Anyway next up Parasyte-the Maxim.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 4, 2015)

Another one died? The fuck? Rest in peace bro


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2015)

Parasyte a classic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2015)

Well that's one way of stopping a car.  

And the creature materializes.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 4, 2015)

Holy shit this show's going to be disturbing as fuck......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't think using Google is going to help with that type of problem.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2015)

Man this is so classic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh how cute, a Parasyte controlled Corgi. :skull   And the creature is pissed at it's selection. 

Well that was a quick but bloody fight.

And the episode ends with a murder.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2015)

Well that was a fun premier. 

M&H up next.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't remember the first ep going this way or am I tweaking


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2015)

This show classic too


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2015)

M&H, a series where you can die via the hands of brats or the elderly.   Viva Lord of the Flies.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2015)

This series is beautiful . from its story to its ending song


----------



## Legend (Oct 4, 2015)

Bulat

Parasyte was interesting


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2015)

Mannnn I love this ending song


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 4, 2015)

Narutoooooooooo yesssd


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2015)

Well that was interesting to a point.  M&H over so next up Shippuden.

Last we saw, the "immortal duo" was starting it's showdown with Shikamaru and co in a rematch of sorts with payback on the mind.  Let's see how this goes in this episode.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 4, 2015)

Pretty happy with the parasyte dub so far, hopefully it can keep up and its one I can recommend.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 4, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Pretty happy with the parasyte dub so far, hopefully it can keep up and its one I can recommend.



Me too. Later episodes are gonna be een more amazing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2015)

Shippuen over next up One Piece.  Hopefully we are getting back to building a new ship for the Straw Hats.

From the start I take it another filler episode. 



Xiammes said:


> Pretty happy with the parasyte dub so far, hopefully it can keep up and its one I can recommend.



Sentai Filmworks does a decent job with the series I have from them but there are some characters on certain series that has wondering what they were thinking when casting.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 4, 2015)

Lol just realized that AGK's description just gave away the info of a future episode....

Zoro babysitting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2015)

Lol, well that was a fun filler to watch. 

Next up the return of indecency (KLK).


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 4, 2015)

Again, this is my second watching of the series and I'm still wondering how much the school pays in insurance due to collateral damages.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 9, 2015)

Well I'm sure Sentai appreciates having two shows on Toonami to help attract viewers to their line of shows dubbed. Then again having another popular shounen might help them out...

*cough*HXH*Cough*


----------



## Foxve (Oct 9, 2015)

^Is that dubbed?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 9, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> Well I'm sure Sentai appreciates having two shows on Toonami to help attract viewers to their line of shows dubbed. Then again having another popular shounen might help them out...
> 
> *cough*HXH*Cough*





Foxve said:


> ^Is that dubbed?



As of currently, no.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 9, 2015)

They already made it clear that they're not going show subbed anime on Toonami.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2015)

Ok, Toonami time guys. 

Up first more Frieza fun in Kai followed by a new group introduced in AGK and then more parasitic fun in Parasyte.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 11, 2015)

Lol Tom you don't have a brain


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh, a review on Volume.  And that Rick and Morty commercial even though the current season just ended.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2015)

Well that was Kai, up next AGK.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2015)

And the inmates are being introduced.    Well it's going to be a mixture of characters here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2015)

Esdeath with that lust a first sight.  And she didn't was time either. 

AKG over up next Parasyte the Maxim.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 11, 2015)

Tatsumi straight mac'n


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Tatsumi straight mac'n



Might be true but it comes off at the moment more unwilling than anything else. 

Also Wave sound a bit old for his voice but I think it would work out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2015)

Well Thing gets a name and it looks like feeding time from the start of the episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2015)

Well those scene......   So Migi was being curious then.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 11, 2015)

A parasite trying to get it up for you.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2015)

Well if any of those guys were suffering from constipation they aren't now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2015)

Well that's one way of ending an episode. :amazed  Anyway Parasyte over up next M&H.  Will we be seeing some more bonding this episode.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 11, 2015)

Why is Michiko such a bitch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2015)

Well that was a good episode to watch.  Bittersweet at the end and a lot different from last week's full on violence.   M&H done, Shippuden next. 


More fighting with the "immortal" duo tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 11, 2015)

This episode of Naruto shippuden is going to have a lot of action. It's one of my favorites


----------



## Foxve (Oct 11, 2015)

That's how ya do it. Shikamaru savin the day


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2015)

I always thought Kakuzu to be the interesting of the two.  Interesting to see how the team dynamic of Hiden and Kakuzu worked despite both holding some animosity with each other.  So after this commercial we get to see Shika's counter attack for the two.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2015)

Cliffhanger ending for Shippuden. :amazed  Next up One Piece.    Are we still on filler though?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2015)

It's filler but looks like a fun filler.    Fan service teased, fan service denied!!!:amazed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 11, 2015)

Kill La Kill now and even though it's my second time with the series that family is still wacky.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2015)

Toonami Time guys.    Up first Kai and more Frieza fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2015)

Goku going for that tail.   And now Frieza is getting more serious because of it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2015)

Kai is over, up next is Akame Ga Kill.    Hmm, so will Tatsumi be force to give up his seed to Esdeath going from happen last episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2015)

Bors with that marital advice. 



Will get into that emote when the time comes.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 18, 2015)

Bors, Kurome, and Wave (Tatsumi's Luigi) definitely made the Jaegers for me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2015)

Lol, if it isn't one thing that can go wrong with that  guy it's another.  At least Akame got the save in this one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2015)

AGK over, Parasyte up next.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 18, 2015)

Lol Tatsumi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2015)

Heh, the meeting of the parasytes.    Lol, wow that's one way of starting a conversation.

And that guy's eyes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2015)

Tactic wise, it's a sound plan but with very high collateral damages.  Now it's a probable two on one if going by Migi's new plan.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 18, 2015)

Showdown next episode I guess.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2015)

Parasyte over, up next M & H.  Wondering if this episode will a more serious tone from last week's lighthearted one.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 18, 2015)

Lol didn't see that coming


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2015)

Honestly these episodes get mixed feeling from me. :amazed

M&H over, up next Shippuden and the continuation of the "Immortal" arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2015)

Looks like part of Shika's plan came to fruition.  Ah, a music video.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2015)

Naruto over, One Piece is next. 

So are we still on filler or are we getting back to the story arc.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2015)

One Piece over, up next is the Kill La Kill.   More clothes shredding and skimpy outfits galore.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 18, 2015)

Satsuki putting on that kamui never loses its badass feel.

"Ask not the sparrow why the eagle soars"


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2015)

Because it talks to the blue corn moon or some shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 18, 2015)

Honestly, how much does that school pay on insurance with all that collateral damage.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 21, 2015)

So I peeked ahead two weeks again to Halloween night. It's going to be an AGK marathon. And once again, none of the episodes are new. Personally I don't really mind since I lost the first 8 episodes due to my DVR malfunctioning that broke it.

So lets enjoy this week's Saturday toonami night......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 24, 2015)

Toonami Time!!

Tonight more Frieza fun on Kai followed by a showdown on Akame.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2015)

Yay, Bulma gets her body back and then next gets thrown to the wayside.  

Goku on the receiving end of a beating via Frieza.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh, a Toonami event.  Wonder what's getting an upgrade in this one.  

Geez, those anti smoking commercials get lamer every time I see them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2015)

Cliffhanger moment for Kai going into the AGK marathon next week.   

AKG now and it would seem Night Raids base has been found, so how are the guys going to get out of this one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2015)

Body parts flying everywhere.  Fodder being fodder.  The head queen roiding up only to be taken down minutes later.  All in a day of the Akame Ga Kill-verse.  

Well AKG over up next Parasyte: the maxim.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Oct 25, 2015)

Interesting episode.  We got some background on Shinichi growing up and he relationship with his parents.  Also, it would seem Migi has learned to detach it's self from Shinichi for a short period of time.

So up next Michiko & Hatchin.  Will we see some sort of mother/daughter bonding?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2015)

Happy Halloween and Toonami Time. 

Tonight's the Akame Ga Kill marathon so ready for the blood and gore.   Also, daylights saving time tonight for NA so we fall back an hour.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2015)

Hmm, starting off with the episode of showing off Night Raids Imperial Arms.    And Tatsumi with that wake up call.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2015)

Wow, forgot I missed this episode so it's nice to finally see it.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm glad I got another chance to record these episodes since my DVR broke like 3 weeks ago. Even if I'll still miss the first 2 episodes. Maybe they'll rerun AGK after its first run is over and KLK is done with its 2nd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2015)

Such a nice moment between Sheele and Tatsumi despite knowing what coming down the turnpike in this marathon.  Oh yeah, the insane justice bitch is introduced this episode as well.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 1, 2015)

It's really hard to believe that girl becomes the bloodthirsty bitch that kills sheele. Looks really are deceiving in this anime.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2015)

Foxve said:


> It's really hard to believe that girl becomes the bloodthirsty bitch that kills sheele. Looks really are deceiving in this anime.......



Well justice is suppose to be blind but damn that girl takes it to the extreme.  High chances are she'll probably kill you for speaking ill of her deceased master and horrible that guy did is probably taken in slander by her warped point of view.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2015)

A dog on roids is one hell of a weapon if anything it to be learned in this episode.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 1, 2015)

Man Sheele's death still gives me feels


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2015)

Ah, Esdeath with her feeling of lust.  And three sadistic goons are introduced in this episode as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2015)

Ah yes the two part episode dealing with the Three Beast. and Bulat's background with the probable fill in leader of Esdeath's personal group.  Interesting developments for the second part and some growth to Tatsumi in the aftermath of what comes next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2015)

And with that Bulat is going making it two members of Night Raid that have died.  

Well with daylight savings time about to take effect, we get another hour of AGK goodness.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 1, 2015)

Later Bro


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2015)

This extra hour.   So it's the finding a mate for Esdeath episode.    Let the auditions begin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2015)

Rape when?  Tatsumi wins this little tourney only to be collared and knock out on the whims of lust.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 1, 2015)

I didn't even notice the first time I watched that last episode, but Esdeath let some of her men torture, steal, and rape the people that village. She is one sadistically evil bitch........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2015)

Foxve said:


> I didn't even notice the first time I watched that last episode, but Esdeath let some of her men torture, steal, and rape the people that village. She is one sadistically evil bitch........



Eh, the archetype they were probably going for was a person that rewards her comrades yet fucks over her opponents type deal.  Pretty screwed up in this series though.  That and you can probably also blame her upbringing for that type of attitude.  As for Tatsumi, rape when? 

Ah, Bols.  ........,.,.,...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2015)

Ah yes, the finished product vs the prototype.    Though I take it a prototype version still can improve over time compared to a finished product.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 1, 2015)

Heh, last episode of the marathon is the Stylish battle.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 7, 2015)

Ready for tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

Toonami Time guys!!  And tonight is the Intruder 2 event so that's another thing to look forward to. 

First up Kai and more Frieza fun


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

Well that's one way of opening up the anime block tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2015)

is this the one where he becomes sayian?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2015)

It kills me that all the great characters from DB are pointless in DBZ.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 8, 2015)

This is my first time watching intruder. Let's see what it's all about......


----------



## Foxve (Nov 8, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> is this the one where he becomes sayian?



I think that's the next episode......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> It kills me that all the great characters from DB are pointless in DBZ.



Well thus is the fate of those that are secondary characters.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

Foxve said:


> This is my first time watching intruder. Let's see what it's all about......



The Toonami special events.  Usually means a graphical upgrade though they do make it very interesting to watch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well thus is the fate of those that are secondary characters.



nah its due to bad writing.


----------



## Legend (Nov 8, 2015)

I was expecting the ship to be the first absolution


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks to toonami Mitchiko and Hatchin a top ten all time anime for me.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

Hmm, another cliffhanger ending for Kai.  Up next AGK and the aftermath on the raid on Night Raid's base.  Plus another character introduction is in this episode as well.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2015)

did not know theres a toonami thread on 4chan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

Hmm, so the first anime release for AKG is in Feb. of next year.  

Also some quirks are coming out of these new characters.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2015)

All these females in this show got nice tits.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

Awe, psycho bitch losing comrades.    And being comforted by another one of the same ilk.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2015)

How many episodes is this show?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> How many episodes is this show?



24 episodes for the entire series.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 8, 2015)

Was that supposed to be a moment between the justice freak and Esdeath?


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2015)

what ep this on now?

seem like we pretty far.


----------



## Legend (Nov 8, 2015)

Im really gonna start the AGK Manga


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2015)

wish mitchiko and hatchin was 1000 episodes


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

Hmm, so this episode was a bit of insight of what goes on in Night Raid along with some info on Chelsea and the living weapon.  Also going from the end of the episode we're getting a rogue villain for the next episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> what ep this on now?
> 
> seem like we pretty far.



Tonight's episode was 12.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

Ah, Parasyte is up now.   Let's see what violence is going to occur in this one.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 8, 2015)

shinchi voice disturbing


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

It's license by Sentai Filmworks.  Their dubbing tends to be hit or miss pending on the voice casting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

Well that Parasyte is having problems with it's host.  

And those guys charging into a mob like that thinking they were going to have a chance.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 8, 2015)

Now that's a cliffhanger......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah, Parasyte ended with on hell of a cliffhanger. 

M&H up.  So let's see what trouble this duo can get into.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 8, 2015)

Really Michiko?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

Damn that kid really wants to know her father. skully


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

Well at least this episode ended on a light note compare to the past three shows that aired before it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

Shippuden on now and we're also getting a music video from what I'm currently watching.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 8, 2015)

I still don't get how some assumed that Naruto making that jutsu somehow put him on sasuke's level at that time.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

So this One Piece episode the Straw Hats are getting their shipwright.   Then there is the Usop issue that'll probably be resolved next episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 8, 2015)

One Piece over, last up is KLK. 

Trying to remember which episode this on is?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 11, 2015)

Surprised no one is talking about Jessica Jones or Shannara upcoming series' in this section.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2015)

Toonami Time!!!    And part 2 of the Intruder theme.  

First up more Frieza fun on Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2015)

TOM channeling his inner Spike getting ready.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2015)

Kai over up next AGK.  From what went on last episode it would seem a new villain is coming into the fray.    Let's see how much violence comes from this.

It's called lust, Esdeath.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2015)

Bols.  

Man he seems one of the few sane ones of the group and has a family as well.   And we're at Tatsumi's training.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 15, 2015)

Just realizing how original the name Danger beast is


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2015)

And the power of lust shows it's true form.  

And comes the question on poor Tatsumi's mind:  Rape when? :amazed


----------



## Foxve (Nov 15, 2015)

Sucks to be you Tatsumi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2015)

Parasyte next and it's a continuation to the cliffhanger from last episode.  Looks like Shinichi has a huge problem on his hands and denial is a bitch when it hits close to home.   Hmm, interesting ingredients for the recovery but it seems to have worked.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 15, 2015)

Shinichi has been reborn as a badass........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2015)

H&M up and someone is having a break down of sorts. :amazed


----------



## Foxve (Nov 15, 2015)

Michiko just keeps getting worse in my eyes........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2015)

Honestly this series gives me mixed reactions.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 15, 2015)

I really hope Michiko gets a bullet through the skull at the end of this series. What a fucking bitch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2015)

Naruto now and the set up for the next arc I think.  So that the end for the "Immortal Duo" then.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 15, 2015)

Naruto Shitpuden is so freaking corny


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2015)

Hmm, I'm liking these music videos Toonami has been playing these past weeks.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 15, 2015)

Ussop's back!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice to see Usopp rejoining the crew after apologizing.   So next up is more naked shenanigans on Kill La Kill.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 18, 2015)

On thanksgiving weekend we will have a Parasite rerun marathon. So yeah, hoping intruder ends this weekend......


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 18, 2015)

>another marathon

Jesus christ, toonami better not be doing another movie marathon for december.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2015)

Foxve said:


> On thanksgiving weekend we will have a Parasite rerun marathon. So yeah, hoping intruder ends this weekend......





Xiammes said:


> >another marathon
> 
> Jesus christ, toonami better not be doing another movie marathon for december.





It's been reported that the last two weeks of December there will be a DBZ Kai and One Piece marathon going on.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 21, 2015)

At least its not a movie marathon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 21, 2015)

I didn't mind the movie marathons it's just the past ones have been Funimation showing off their catalogs with the one exception being the ROD OVA which is a Manga Ent. license.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2015)

Ok, Toonami Time.   Tonight the continuation of the  Intruder 2 special but up first Kai and Super Saiyan fun.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 22, 2015)

The fuck was that thing?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2015)

Hmm, so Intruder 2 is the original TOM body combined with the blob.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2015)

Kai over up now Akame. 

Quick recap and then we start the episode off with Rape when? face from Tatsumi.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2015)

Overkill galore on a tropic island with Esdeath as well as having to deal with the ever growing lust of the girl. 



Also with options like these, Tatsumi's freedom dies either way.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 22, 2015)

Holy shit Esdeath is strong as fuck


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2015)

Wait, how does she know what the father was thinking if this is her flashback?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2015)

Welp, we now know what makes Esdeath tick. 

Holy shit, talk about living the way of the horde.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2015)

Falcon punch!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2015)

Parasyte now and Shinichi meets a new friend going by what I just saw.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2015)

Shinichi gets some closer with the death of the parasyte that took his mom, but I liked the fact that the other guy took Shinichi's feeling onto consideration and did the kill instead of him.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 22, 2015)

Shinichi being badass


----------



## Foxve (Nov 22, 2015)

Read that M&H has 22 episodes without spoilers. So there's 2 more after this. Wonder what's replacing it......


----------



## Foxve (Nov 22, 2015)

I like how at this point in the series everyone acts like Naruto is strong enough to fight/beat Sasuke when he only learned one jutsu that is so strong that if he used it on Sasuke and it connected he'd kill him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 22, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Read that M&H has 22 episodes without spoilers. So there's 2 more after this. Wonder what's replacing it......



That's right, so from the looks of it we'll be finishing the M&H run this December followed by two marathons to finish out the month.  Chances are there will be info on what's going to take M&H's place within the upcoming weeks.  I'm probably going to guess it's a Funimation series.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 22, 2015)

Didn't toonami announce that they were doing the dragonball super dub? I can see Super taking Kai's spot and Kai taking M&H spot. Problem is if the first few episodes will be done by the new year.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 22, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Didn't toonami announce that they were doing the dragonball super dub? I can see Super taking Kai's spot and Kai taking M&H spot. Problem is if the first few episodes will be done by the new year.



Fuck yeah


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2015)

Parasite is a good anime. I have liked every episode. Also I wonder if they will ever have Tokyo ghoul on toonami. I own the season one. But I wonder if they will every put it in toonami.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 23, 2015)

I was thinking Tokyo Majin would be a good anime to show on Toonami.....


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2015)

One-Punch Man!

Or Gangsta.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2015)

Ok Toonami Time and the Parasyte marathon for those that missed one of the first seven episode. 

Also more Intruder 2 and probably a music video near the end of the block.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 29, 2015)

Oh, looks like SARA was lost in this Intruder story.:amazed   Looks like next week should be interesting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2015)

Ok Toonami Time!!    From what I recall we're back to normal scheduling for about two weeks before the block goes on marathons to finish off the last two weeks of December.  

Up first Super Saiyan fun on Kai followed by bloodlust (or lust depending on a character) on Akame.   We are also coming to a M&H finishing their run so it'll be interesting to see what gets called up to replace the series.  Oh, and Samurai Jack is getting another season from what I hear as well. 

Oh, an another Intruder 2 episode is out as well.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 6, 2015)

Lol blowing up a planet just cause you can't win is almost equivalent to a ragequit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2015)

The roach god coming up with his plans.  

Wonder if Super will eventually be shown on the Toonami block and the updated movies be shown as well on a movie month.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2015)

So are we getting a new AI to replace Sara or what?


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 6, 2015)

This Intruder 2 series is pretty nice. And they showed the promo for Jack.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2015)

Kai's done up next Akame. 

So will this episode be of pure violence and blood or of something else?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2015)

Ah, the taboo question was brought up.    Never ask a woman their age or their weight from my experience.  

And the insane bitch uses her justice again. :amazed


----------



## Foxve (Dec 6, 2015)

Lol Tatsumi's swag


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2015)

So they are throwing in the fan service before the blood bath.  And Tatsumi dodging the question.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2015)

And with Kurome's Imperial Arm's ability the numbers game changes.    And Team Wave is sent flying off to parts unknown.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 6, 2015)

So that girl's Imperial arms basically has the same power of Kaguya's dance of the dead from Inuyasha

Next up Parasite. Wonder how Shinichi's normal life will go now that he's been reborn as badass....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2015)

Parasyte now and it looks like pregosyte is planning something.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2015)

Wow, Shinichi just wow. :amazed   Man the guys should have just quit after he dodge the first barrage of hits with ease.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 6, 2015)

"It's just a hunk of dog shaped meat" damn bro. He just threw it in the trash......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2015)

Shinichi becoming a bad ass but the trade off with his emotions is something he'll have to deal with. 

Saw the Samurai Jack promo and am both glad and sadden.  Glad it's making a return but sadden that the voice actor Mako passed away a while back so Aku will have to be recast.     At least Shinichi gave the puppy a burial in the end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2015)

M&H up now and going from the schedule this is the second to last episode before it's run on Toonami is done.  So will Hatchin finally be reunited with Michiko or is this going to be a bullets come a flying type episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2015)

Well don't lead the criminal life in the M&H verse.  That guy went out ugly.  So next week is the last before the scheduled marathons.    

Next up Shippuden and a filler arc that's going to build up for the next big arc.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 6, 2015)

This show is so fucking stupid. Satoshi was too badass to die like that.....

And I always figured that Hiroshi guy was an ass....


----------



## Foxve (Dec 6, 2015)

Fuck yeah! Ace vs Blackbeard


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 6, 2015)

Heh, so we are at the Ace vs Teach fight.   Enjoying what I'm seeing so far.    Also is Teach's VA the same guy that voices the Elder on HSDK.


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 6, 2015)

Intruder II is getting interesting


----------



## Foxve (Dec 10, 2015)

Just skipped ahead to the Saturday after this one (the 19th). It's another DBZ Kai rerun marathon..........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 10, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Just skipped ahead to the Saturday after this one (the 19th). It's another DBZ Kai rerun marathon..........



Yeah the last two weeks of December are going to be marathons.  One is DBZ Kia while the other I think is One Piece.

Just checked but it would seem the One Piece marathon will be repeats instead of new episodes.  You would think Toonami and Funimation would at least air 7 new episodes given the size of the series.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 12, 2015)

Get ready for the last good Toonami night of this month! Complete with the last episode of M&H.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2015)

Toonami time guys. 

More of the Intruder 2 story arc and probably a music vid later on, but up first Kai with Goku and Frieza fun then more gory fun on Akame Ga Kill with a sword that brings up the dead going from how the last episode ended.

Also a reminder that the Toonami block goes into marathon mode for the next two weeks with Kai and One Piece, so no new episodes until after New Years.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2015)

Hmm, talking semantics on reviving the dead and the circumstances.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2015)

They are really playing up this Intruder 2 theme. 

So next week is the conclusion for the I2 story line.  Anyway, Kai is done up next AGK.  So how with Night Raid face off a force made up of the dead and will the sisters make peace with each other.  AKG up next.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks like Samurai Champloo is joining Toonami next year......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2015)

Hmm, so Champloo is being brought back to probably replace M&H.    Not bad, so hopefully something new aired later on in the new year since AKG is the next series that will be coming close to ending it's run.

Oh shit, the boss just got pissed off.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 13, 2015)

Lol Mine " I'm about ready to kill a bitch!"


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 13, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Looks like Samurai Champloo is joining Toonami next year......



don't u mean rejoining? it already aired once years ago.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2015)

Parasyte is up and it looks like the creatures are no longer a secret.    And changes in relationships with friends not taking effect with Shinichi. 

Holy shit, talk about taking a head shot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2015)

Of all the stupid plans one can come up with, to outright go and ask, the person suspect of being a parasyte when you learn of what they can do.   And to ask while alone of all things.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 13, 2015)

Shit gonna go down next episode.......

Next up the end of M&H.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 13, 2015)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> don't u mean rejoining? it already aired once years ago.



It was never actually on Toonami, just Adult Swim. Like Kekkishi was.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2015)

Up now the last episode of M&H, so it should be interesting to see how this one ends.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2015)

Ok.......   That's one way of starting off the show.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 13, 2015)

Lol just realized Mugan from Samurai Champloo is the same voice actor for Tom......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2015)

Foxve said:


> Lol just realized Mugan from Samurai Champloo is the same voice actor for Tom......



Steve Blum,  the man has voiced a bunch of bad asses during his VA career.  And he is still going.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 13, 2015)

M&H is the 2nd worst show to air on Toonami. Nothing was worth it in the show.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 13, 2015)

Foxve said:


> M&H is the 2nd worst show to air on Toonami. Nothing was worth it in the show.



I kinda liked this show. The ending was kinda sweet for them to meet up once more at the same spot again form episode 1. Feel bad for Hatchin and her bby's daddy leaving her in the dust. Horoshi isn't much better.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2015)

So the entire series was a woman chasing after a deadbeat dad after picking up her daughter and going through those ordeals. :amazed   And in the epilogue it is given he runs off with another woman after being charged with taking care of his daughter. 

Man this series gets mixed feeling from me but I enjoyed how it ended with M&H meeting up after that amount of time. 


Next up Shippuden.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2015)

Foxve said:


> M&H is the 2nd worst show to air on Toonami. Nothing was worth it in the show.



Heh, you know the guys in charge of programming for the Toonami block apologized for airing GXP!.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 13, 2015)

Naruto over up now One Piece.  In all honesty, Funimation and Toonami should have done the December marathon with new One Piece episodes.   Take a chance on airing 14 new episodes and  be up fourteen weeks instead of recapping episodes with Kai and One Piece.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 13, 2015)

Utopia Realm said:


> I kinda liked this show. The ending was kinda sweet for them to meet up once more at the same spot again form episode 1. Feel bad for Hatchin and her bby's daddy leaving her in the dust. Horoshi isn't much better.





PlacidSanity said:


> So the entire series was a woman chasing after a deadbeat dad after picking up her daughter and going through those ordeals. :amazed   And in the epilogue it is given he runs off with another woman after being charged with taking care of his daughter.
> 
> Man this series gets mixed feeling from me but I enjoyed how it ended with M&H meeting up after that amount of time.
> 
> ...



Michigo was a bitch throughout the show to Hana (passing out drunk on the floor during Hana's Birthday, that time she felt down that Hiroshi never talked about her so she just left Hana alone asleep in an alley while she went to sulk in their hotel room, and lets not forget her slapping Hana almost every chance she got for like the dumbest reasons). Then at the end she decided to just leave Hana in the hands of an obviously bad father who ran away again. Hana gets knocked up and her guy (who we never see)  just leaves her like her dad did....... 



PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, you know the guys in charge of programming for the Toonami block apologized for airing GXP!.



As well they should have  The fan service of GXP was fine just couldn't stand Senia's bitch ass. They should air "War on Genminar". GXP really didn't do the Tenchi Muyo series justice.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2015)

Watching Toonami tonight for the Intruder 2 conclusion.  Let's see how this short ends.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 20, 2015)

Lol, so Sara was saved but at the loss of a ship.  So probably til Summer time we'll be having Tom do Toonami from that base.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 20, 2015)

So in the end, Tom took over the other Tom's ship. Well now that that's done, see you guys on January the 2nd, when the good shit comes back.........


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 20, 2015)

never thought I'd see Adult Swim get the rights to air Samurai Champloo again


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 27, 2015)

Toonami Time!! 

Ok, tonight is the last week of the marathon shows and it's One Piece.  Hmm, you would think the amount of episode One Piece has Funi and Toonami would want to air as many new episodes as possible to at least get to some of the bigger arcs. 

Anyway, curious to how how the new format goes.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 27, 2015)

Got my TV tuned to Toonami for ratings........

Merry Christmas


----------



## Legend (Dec 27, 2015)

Im tired of Marathons


----------



## The Soldier (Dec 27, 2015)

Legend said:


> Im tired of Marathons



remember last year it was movies


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 2, 2016)

> 12:00am One Piece 1,046,000
> 
> 12:30am One Piece 834,000
> 
> ...



>One Piece


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2016)

^ Those drops. 

Anyway the 2016 season of Toonani now.  First up Kai and more Goku/Frieza fun.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 3, 2016)

One piece still beats the shit outta Naruto Shitpuden reruns  

Compare that marathon with a Naruto shippuden one......

And yes!!!!!!! Happy new year!!! Good to have the new shit back! 

I take it the new Samurai jack will air when AGK ends.......


*Spoiler*: __ 



or they could just have it replace Naruto Shippuden


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2016)

That Gohan power up.  Sadly where is it on the current series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2016)

Kai over AGK is up next.  Wonder who's surviving and who's dying this episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2016)

Poor Bols.    He knew what would come at the end yet he did his job.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 3, 2016)

That was so fucked up........

Goodbye Chelsea


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2016)

That's one for each of the Jagers and Night Raid that are now gone. 

Up next Parasyte.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 3, 2016)

Tatsumi better wreck some shit next episode.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2016)

Shinichi with the rescue.    How the hell is he going to explain that to her after all that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2016)

Well that concludes the Sentai hour, up next Champloo returns to late night Adult Swim.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice curve ball Shinichi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2016)

Mugan's unorthodox fighting style is always fun to watch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 3, 2016)

Shippuden up next and it starts off with crooning of the worst kind. 

The more I hear of this.


----------



## Legend (Jan 3, 2016)

Chelsea

Every girl dies thinking of Tatsumi

I missed Champloo, im listening to the ending (highly underrated) on repeat


----------



## Foxve (Jan 3, 2016)

Legend said:


> Chelsea
> 
> Every girl dies thinking of Tatsumi



They probably wished they'd gotten the D at least once


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 7, 2016)

Posting the ratings for last week. 




> DBZ Kai- 1,287,00
> AKG- 1,082,000
> Parasyte- 1,033,000
> Samurai Champloo- 936,000
> ...


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 8, 2016)

they need to move one piece back to 1 or 130


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2016)

^All of your suggestions suck, they can stay the course.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

As usual, first up Kai and the continuing fight between Goku and Frieza.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2016)

Love the battle of Goku and Freeza.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

Kai's done and Frieza is half the alien he once was. 

Up next AGK.   Wonder who's going to bite the dust in this episode and how will Tatsumi cope with what he witness last episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

These fools.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 10, 2016)

Way to step up Lubbuck........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

Just thinking but does Sentai have another series it want's to air on Toonami once it's two series it has on ends.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

That death reminded me of hxh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

Poor guy, can't get a break on girls. 

Looks like Tatsumi and Mien are getting some alone time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

Don't know how I feel about this show


----------



## Foxve (Jan 10, 2016)

Damn Lubbuck. Not bad for your first fight........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

Second part of the Sentai hour is up next with Parasyte.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

Time for the goats


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Don't know how I feel about this show



I'd suggest reading the manga.  It has parts that were left out in the anime and rightfully so.


----------



## Legend (Jan 10, 2016)

Imma start the AGK manga soon


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

Parasyte really the only anime from the last couple of years to have a classic opening and closing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

Talk about letting one's fantasy run wild.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

He should just whip it out so she can suck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Sexual shit?????



To a point.    That and episodes remaining limited what could have been shown from the source material.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

The violence in this series.    As I said before, I'm wondering what series Sentai has next to premier on Toonami if these two show are doing well in the ratings.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

I love naruto n one piece but those two are the start of the down fall when ratings drop.

They need to add another hour and move back naruto n one piece one more time.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like the Parasites have a headquarters.......


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

Why that bitch acting all shocked

She knew her n shininchi had a thing


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

Tims for the classic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

A parasyte in politics. 

Anyway, Champloo up next.  Trying to remember what the upcoming episode was about.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh fuck they taking over


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

Ah that Champloo opening.  Sadly I think the person that created the song along with some others for the OST has long passed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

He died in a car crash.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuu could get it


----------



## Legend (Jan 10, 2016)

Jin was like nope


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

Time to go lmfaooooo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

Stallone is that you?


----------



## Foxve (Jan 10, 2016)

One of my favorite SC moments


----------



## Legend (Jan 10, 2016)

Wendee Lee's voice oozes sex


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

Fight reminds me of the boondocks


----------



## Legend (Jan 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Fight reminds me of the boondocks



Boondocks is heavily influenced by SC


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

The Mugan/Oni fight reminded me of the fight between Jubei vs Tessai from the Ninja Scroll film.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 10, 2016)

Samurai Champloo is done. Time for a 30 minute break..........


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

Time for back to back fiiller

Phew


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

Shippuden up with filler filler everywhere. 

Ah Kabuto, Naruto's personal bitch.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

Fillers kill the ratings


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

Well ok then


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

Interesting music video.  So in Florida you can witness a male and female Dr. Manhattan fornicate and create a blob baby.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 10, 2016)

The fuck is up with these acid trip music videos?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

Foxve said:


> The fuck is up with these acid trip music videos?



I don't know.  Did you catch the gang one of implied rape and the retribution that came of it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

How many times they gonna show this fifty shades of black commercial


----------



## Foxve (Jan 10, 2016)

One piece time


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

One goat time even tho its filler


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How many times they gonna show this fifty shades of black commercial



The Waynes brothers must have put some cash in that film if they are going all out with this type of promotion.  

One Piece up now.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 10, 2016)

Holy fuck...... Zoro being badass as usual.......


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

Will samurai jack be on toonami


----------



## Foxve (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh man that Dora the explorer GEICO commercial made me lose my shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 10, 2016)

Decent filler tbh


----------



## Foxve (Jan 10, 2016)

Lol they left Zoro behind 



WhatADrag said:


> Will samurai jack be on toonami



It'll probably take AGK's spot since its the closest to its end......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 10, 2016)

One Piece has ended with the Straw Hats flag being stolen and Zoro getting left behind. 

Up next is KLK and the near nude girl vs the flying instrument.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 10, 2016)

I've got 2 Cartoon network channels so I'll be rewatching AGK and Parasite. Night guys


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!

Up first the conclusion between Goku and Frieza on Kai then followed by bloody mayhem on AGK.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2016)

Frieza brought that fate on himself and it looks like it's time for the grand elder to pass on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2016)

Kai ending on that cliffhanger. :amazed


Anyway, AKG up next and the awaited Mein vs Seryu fight.  Will the sniper girl have her vengeance or will justice bitch and her roid-rage dog seized the day.  



Such oddness to have this a the series mascot.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2016)

This ep so far


----------



## Foxve (Jan 17, 2016)

Come on Mine! Take that crazy justice bitch out!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2016)

Insane bitch going suicidal.    And it's too late to feel sorry for her after the shit she has done.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2016)

My ship


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2016)

The bloodbath of AKG over, up next the second half of the Sentai hour with Parasyte.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2016)

This guy is jelly


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2016)

Well there went one girl.  

At least Shinichi got to do Kano's fatality on that parasyte.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2016)

Kana was sweet


----------



## Foxve (Jan 17, 2016)

Poor kana


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2016)

Hmm, the Blade Soul game.  If I recall there is anime of that series that was recently licensed by Sentai.  Wonder if that will be airing on Toonami any time soon. 


Anyway, Champloo up next.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 17, 2016)

They didn't have to do kana like that


----------



## Foxve (Jan 17, 2016)

"I think if you care about someone enough, you can change their minds"

Really? Why do people like this corny crap? 



The Mad King said:


> They didn't have to do kana like that



I agree. I haven't seen Parasite before. But I still think Kana was/is better than that girl Shinichi is always with.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 17, 2016)

So Shippuden ends with Naruto on a new mission and now on One Piece the Straw Hat's Jolly Roger was taken.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

Alright Toonami Time!!! 

Up first in the line up is DB Kai.  Will Goku have escaped in time before the planet blew up, and will DB Super be received well by the fans when it's aired here once it's been licensed.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2016)

How is it still on Frieza?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

Lol, death is cheap in the DB Universe. 

Well at least there are rules on bringing a person back with the Nanekian dragon ball. 

Hmm, a game review for Fallout 4.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 24, 2016)

Lol Tom " I like having 11 guns. Who needs food?"


----------



## scerpers (Jan 24, 2016)

tom is a true american


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

Honestly I have yet to play any of the Fallout series so I don't know how it is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

And there was when the Bulma/Veggie train started out.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 24, 2016)

Nah it started on Namek.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

Lol, Goku refusing to come home.    Holy shit, training is everything to a saiyan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

And thus Kai has ended for tonight.  I wonder if Yamcha gets any type of residual payment for his death being marketed.



Up next AGK.  Wonder who is going to be on the chopping block tonight.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 24, 2016)

fuckin dbz sucks. can't believe i watched this shit as a kid.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

Budo has appeared. 

Oh look, the bastard shows up as well.  At least from the looks of it they watered down his team from the manga source.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 24, 2016)

Tatsumi still mac'n 

Judging by the fact the theme song just started, shit bout to go down..........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

Shura juicing up for that help in performance.  

Poor Tatsumi gets Budo though as an opponent. :amazed


----------



## Foxve (Jan 24, 2016)

Later Lubbuck. You went out like a G


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

Poor Lubuck.   As for the rapist son, good riddance.  And the minister still doesn't give a shit even with his own blood. 

In all honesty, I'd recommend reading the manga since there is more to the story with this current arc that had to be left out but worth the read. 

Parasyte up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

Lol, holy shit.    Wow, talk about parenting.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

Man talk about wanting to keep a secret.   Migi doesn't screw around.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 24, 2016)

how many times am i going to have to see the commercial of the big sweaty black man working out?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2016)

Drunk eating everything in sight


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

Well what a way to start off an episode.   And Mugan going allies for getting in his way.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2016)

Hot wings n fries


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

Good God I love New Dimension.   That song is so cool.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2016)

Narutooooo


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2016)

I gotta read the AGK Manga, apparently this is where the anime starts going off the rails


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

Legend said:


> I gotta read the AGK Manga, apparently this is where the anime starts going off the rails



Lol, well there is a good reason on why some of the content was left out of the animation besides for time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 24, 2016)

Gonna have to watch carttonentwork west to watch dbz a game akill and parasyte later


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

Well Shippuden is over and we get that ridiculous ending theme.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 24, 2016)

I just saw Brook in tonight's One Piece opening. Did Toonami skip ahead a bit or was his appearance apart of the normal run around this time?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2016)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I just saw Brook in tonight's One Piece opening. Did Toonami skip ahead a bit or was his appearance apart of the normal run around this time?



I'm guessing it's because it was time for a new opening though I don't know how many more episodes til Brook's debut.


----------



## Bender (Jan 24, 2016)

Starting to like Akame Ga Kill. Me thinks me get it when come on blu ray. 



scerpers said:


> fuckin dbz sucks. can't believe i watched this shit as a kid.



Shit post is shit.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 30, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!   

So I believe we are starting a new arc for Kai then whether Tatsumi's troubles continue on AKG.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

Whelp, there goes Frieza on by.    And there is King Cold.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

Well hello there mysterious...... oh who are we kidding.   So we are getting started with the android arc for this one. 

AKG up next.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 31, 2016)

"Why even bother bringing me back to life?" The moment yamcha died in bulma's eyes......


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

I fell asleep but my mom came in bitching so I'm up now.

Power nap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

Akame and Mine are going to work together to save Tatsumi.  And now the rest are going for the fun.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

I thought blonde with big fits died


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

One must think Esdeath might be coming for a conjugal visit.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 31, 2016)

Tatsumi got chicks going after him


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

Why do these fine ass bitches want this geek dick

Why is it when others die it's part of their job but they refuse to let this guy to die?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

Well that fat ass must eat.    And Esdeath gets to do the honors of lopping off Tatsumi's head but then commercial.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Why do these fine ass bitches want this geek dick
> 
> Why is it when others die it's part of their job but they refuse to let this guy to die?



I suggest reading the manga.  Poor Lubbock got it worse there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

Hentai world needs to step up n stop drawing naruto n one piece these bitches bad...

And I thought blode sexy bitch died


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hentai world needs to step up n stop drawing naruto n one piece these bitches bad...
> 
> And I thought blode sexy bitch died



I think you are talking about the guy that was taken out last episode.  So each member of Night Raid is facing off against a strong opponent.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

Nah the chick who drinks a lot for some reason I thought she lost a fight a few weeks back and died


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

This dudes dick gotta be big. They going all out for him like he a great man like Dr. Kenzo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

Holy crap it looks like they are going to lose some members saving Tatsumi. :amazed


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

Best hour on the block next


----------



## Foxve (Jan 31, 2016)

Dammit Mine


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

And Night Raid just lost two members for one. :amazed

In all honesty, I do recommend reading the manga.  The execution battle was something I was hoping would get animated but this anime only thing was done in the spirit of the series so it's fine. 

Up next Parasyte.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 31, 2016)

Loved how EsDeath was llike , nope, "Za Warudo!" and walked up to him, stabbed him in the chest but didn't finish him off there. Why the fuck did she walk when she could have blitzed both him and Night Raid's Leader in one go?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

Classic opening love it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

Utopia Realm said:


> Loved how EsDeath was llike , nope, "Za Warudo!" and walked up to him, stabbed him in the chest but didn't finish him off there. Why the fuck did she walk when she could have blitzed both him and Night Raid's Leader in one go?



Overconfidence on her part I believe. 

Oh a break up on Parasyte. :amazed


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

Well she's nuts even if she's a parasyte now. 

Well if some of those dates stand true I'm wondering what's going to replace AKG and Parasyte when they end. I know Samurai Jack is slated for one slot but I'm hoping for another Sentai title to make it in.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

Didn't know some asains faces turn red from drinking because its an alegric thing I thought it was just anime shit


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well she's nuts even if she's a parasyte now.
> 
> Well if some of those dates stand true I'm wondering what's going to replace AKG and Parasyte when they end. I know Samurai Jack is slated for one slot but I'm hoping for another Sentai title to make it in.



I feel like since they just placed champloo on the block and it's old school. I'm guessing a newer show .

Would psyco pass work or do u think it's too diolagued for toonami?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> I feel like since they just placed champloo on the block and it's old school. I'm guessing a newer show .
> 
> Would psyco pass work or do u think it's too diolagued for toonami?



Hmm, I usually just check ANN or Toonami Twitter to see if anything is new for Toonami is coming down the block.  Chances are we'll hear of something by next month.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 31, 2016)

Man I love AGK. Even though I'm annoyed everyone is dying............


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

Why I feel like once kill LA kill ends toonami will just re air it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

Mother of the year material right there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

I would be a parasyte tbh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

Well everybody is going crazy in this series.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

X GON GIVE IT TO YA


----------



## Foxve (Jan 31, 2016)

Where'd that come Shinichi? WTF? .…..........


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

Missed the opening grabbing a beer smh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

Samurai Champloo up next and this fool.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

> oh my
> oh my


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

12:00 DBZ Kai 55 (of 159)(Ongoing series)
>There Is Planet Earth, Father! Frieza and King Cold Strike Back!
12:30 Akame Ga Kill! 21 (of 24)
>Kill the Despair
1:00 Parasyte -the maxim- 14 (out of 24) 
>The Selfish Gene
1:30 Samurai Champaloo 5 (out of 26) 
>Artistic Anarchy
2:00 Naruto Shitpuden 97 (of ∞)(Ongoing series) 
>The Labyrinth of Distorted Reflection
2:30 One Piece 331 (of ∞)(Ongoing series) 
>Hot Full Throttle! The Twin’s Magnetic Power Drawing Near!
3:00 Krill La Krill 14 (out of 24)
>Ride Like The Wind
Week 193 of Toonami 
>

>
DBZ Kai: 103 more weeks
Akame Ga Kill!: 3 more weeks
Parasyte -the maxim-: 10 more weeks
Naruto Shippuden:--
Samurai Champaloo 21 more weeks
One Piece: --
Kill La Kill: 10 more weeks


>Ratings for 1/23
12:00 Dragon Ball Z Kai 1,461,000
12:30 Akame Ga Kill: 1,205,000
1:00a Parasyte 1,034,000
1:30a Samurai Champaloo 912,000 
2:00a Naruto: Shippuden 792,000
2:30a One Piece 656,000
3:00a KLK 647,000


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

Was the first ep the only ep where fuu doesn't get kidnapped


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

Those drop offs with Shippuden and One Piece. :amazed

Heh, I'm guessing DB Super will be airing alongside Kai in the future.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

Actually not bad for naruto n one piece tbh

But honestly its the filler hour right now rating will improve for them later


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

A sight to behold there.  

So Mugan to the rescue.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

For Pete sake


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

So in the epilogue the dumb ass was caught but his drawings were confiscated and copied. 

Ah the world of doujins.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

We need to get more nf posters to watch toonami


----------



## Foxve (Jan 31, 2016)

Really love SC's ending song............


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

I know sc and m&h endings are like art.

Shino never amounted to nothing in naruto.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

I wish they were at pain arc


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> We need to get more nf posters to watch toonami



Sadly interest has waned for the time being with the Toonami thread.  Though I'd guess when interest can peak again when there is a high profiled anime is aired on this block but it has to be a very notable one.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Sadly interest has waned for the time being with the Toonami thread.  Though I'd guess when interest can peak again when there is a high profiled anime is aired on this block but it has to be a very notable one.




I honestly think if we can just get the thread more active, even days when toonami is not on, people will just hang around and watch for the fun of it.

Its a lot easier to watch when ur discussing with friends.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

They do everything for naruto


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

Well Hinata was caught.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

The pacing for this series.  And that ending.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

Naruto video games go hard.

I see them being made the next 20 years like dbz


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

ONE GOAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

the year of sanji


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

Well the guy looks pissed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

why is dbz's filler so fucking untouchable


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

Geez, is Sanji thirsty.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

i wonder what sanji family like


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

wish monster was on toonami


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> wish monster was on toonami



It aired on the SyFy channel when AniMonday existed.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

is this the one piece filler where the animation fucks up and shows two zoros in the same room?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> It aired on the SyFy channel when AniMonday existed.



I know i saw that shit on youtube it threw me off.
People say its too heavy diolagued but i think id do fine


----------



## Foxve (Jan 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> i wonder what sanji family like



Well.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



in the recent chapter he is revealed to be from a family of world Famous Assassins. The Vinsmokes


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Well.....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i know, im just wondering how they act tho since sanji so head heals over females


----------



## Foxve (Jan 31, 2016)

I like how the American football team members were all black


----------



## WhatADrag (Jan 31, 2016)

switched to cartoon network west to watch dbz kai


----------



## Foxve (Jan 31, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> switched to cartoon network west to watch dbz kai



I'll be doing the same thing to rewatch AGK


----------



## Foxve (Jan 31, 2016)

Man I love AGK. Hope Tatsumi wrecks shit next episode.......


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2016)

Miiiine

Is it wrong im attracted to Ryuko the Parasyte?


----------



## The Soldier (Jan 31, 2016)

I noticed they changed the voice actor for King Cold in Kai, he doesn't sound as fruity as the previous voice


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!  

Up first a new arc for DBZ Kai.  Let's see what horrors await the guys for the upcoming arc.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 7, 2016)

Trunks makes his badass debut


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

Frieza showing fear again.

Oh, Tomb Raider review.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

And there went Frieza.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

So ends Frieza and his pops. 

Next up AGK and who else might fall in this episode.    Night Raid lost two last so which side loses a member for tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

The shit has hit the fan in the Empire, and a brat of an emperor is wondering why.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 7, 2016)

Guess this is a akame episode. Gotta suck having to kill your sister.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

As I have said it before, I recommend reading the manga.  Since the series is coming close to an end and going with an anime original, the manga is currently going on.  Plus, there ares some aspects of the series that could only be read in the manga rather than shown in the anime for various reasons.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

So tonight Kurome has fallen.    At least the sisters to to have their say before the ended it.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks like Tatsumi just hooked another one


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Looks like Tatsumi just hooked another one



Yeah, sadly to replace the one he currently lost.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 7, 2016)

I've never watched the anime past the original scenes, this is terrible.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

Parasyte up and more people getting dying.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

Well damn, Shinichi reduced to that of a horse.    And another brutal death.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

Well damn Shinichi is in trouble now. 


Well up next Champloo.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 7, 2016)

First time I've seen a protagonist run away for four hours. Next episode should have a lot of action......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

Ah yes the yaoi episode.


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 7, 2016)

still got another hour before toonami starts


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

Shippuden up now and the Hinata hostage situation continues.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 7, 2016)

Naruto gotta save his future wife lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

Well one of the benefits of growing up Hyuga I guess.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

All that to make an oversize turtle show up.    And again that ending.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 7, 2016)

Hot hot fruit. Guess there a fruit for everything.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

Thinking from what I saw a couple of episodes back is that Blackbeard has a very formidable devil fruit power.

Anyway, smart move of Robin in getting in good graces with the youngest daughter.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 7, 2016)

Lol is it really a good idea to be following zoro


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

Kill La Kill up now and more nudity fun with Nudist Beach.    Also some clothing retrieval this episode as well.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2016)

Lol, looks like the two girls have fought to a draw.    Well next week's episode should prove informative.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 7, 2016)

Gonna rewatch AGK and Parasite.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 13, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

First up DB Kai and a new arc for Goku (when he returns) and his friends.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 14, 2016)

Toonami time!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Ah, the opening showing a glimpse of what's to come.  Like Gohan getting some character development and a power up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

Never heard of that anime
Niceee


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Whoa, so Dimension W is taking a spot on Toonami. :amazed  So Funimation get's another one of it's license series on the block.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 14, 2016)

Hell yea!. Dimension W is coming to Toonami.

Now for Iron Blooded Orphans to join them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Goku's battle lust at an all time high.  Not angry for dying but for missing the fight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

Threw in some food


----------



## Foxve (Feb 14, 2016)

Lol poor yamcha


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Kai over up next AKG.  Time to see who might drop in this episode since we are nearing the end of the series run.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Starting the anime off at Kurome's grave. Will Wave be joining in the final battle and fall or will he doing something else. 

Deathflags deathflags everywhere.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Ah Ran.  I really recommend reading the manga for more of Ran's past.  They got the teacher part right but the student deaths were caused by someone else.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

I missed last week ep of this smh


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Let's bring out the fucking megazord to deal with NightRaid.    And then start of it's awakening by destroying the city it's in.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 14, 2016)

Holy fuck they brought a bigass Gundam......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

The brat is still nuking the city.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

Who else watched all these EPs n still don't know what this about or what's going on


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

How it go from if assassins die then that's just it.... To this


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Well shit Tatsumi just sacrificed his life.    And that little shit is still talking.  Now next week it's Esdeath vs Akame.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> How it go from if assassins die then that's just it.... To this



Time and content restraints for a 24 episode series.  They can always go back and do a Brotherhood reboot if the manga series is still going strong and the fans are still into it.  But it depends on how the anime did in Japan and how strong the popularity of the series is over there.


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2016)

Tatsumi died like a boss, now he can join Mine and Bro in the afterlife.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Parasyte now.  

So it would seem the parasytes are cleaning up their messes and getting ready for something big going by the episode's start.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Migi running tactics for a multi-parasytic opponent.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

Hurry escapeeeee


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

Holy......
Son of a......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Holy shit, it's like going up against a high level boss with minimum requirements. :amazed


----------



## Foxve (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks like Shinichi's got his work cut out for him........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Lol, Migi pick pocketing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

wish i could have dreams like that


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

tittiesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Heh, so the P.I.'s family were not the actual targets until the guy's death.  And it looks like the girl going to be getting involved as well.  Whoa, so the P.I. is going after Reiko and it would seem her own will be turning against her as well.


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2016)

Reiko is unf


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

shit got tense


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Champloo up next, trying to remember which episode this on is.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 14, 2016)

Considering that the investigator's scene left with him in front of that Reiko's house, I think he's going to kidnap her kid........


----------



## Foxve (Feb 14, 2016)

This is the episode with that kid that pick pockets and has a sick mom.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Foxve said:


> This is the episode with that kid that pick pockets and has a sick mom.........



Oh I remember this one.  It's similar to the Walz for Venus episode of Cowboy Bebop in terms of endings.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

surprised fuu hasnt been kidnapped yet


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

speaking of bebop

toonami re-air it, bout time to


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

anyone else been getting sick lately?

shitty weather


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

kid dies leaving his mom all alone with no way to get medicine


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Well that guy had the worst of luck.  Now he's dead.  
And now Fuu has to deal with the mom, though the woman pretty much knew what happen to her son when she came out of the blue.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Anyway up next Shippuden and the continuation of a filler arc.  Think it deals with the three tails in this one.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 14, 2016)

Got to be honest. The only shows I watch on Toonami are AGK, Parasite, and One Piece.  I'm not really all that interested in shows i've already seen no matter how badass they are (Samurai Champloo, Kill LA Kill).


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

wish the filler would stop


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Lol, forgot these two maniacs get some screen time in this arc.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Got to be honest. The only shows I watch on Toonami are AGK, Parasite, and One Piece.  I'm not really all that interested in shows i've already seen no matter how badass they are (Samurai Champloo, Kill LA Kill).



why dont you like rewatching shows


----------



## Legend (Feb 14, 2016)

In retrospect, Tobi is a extreme version of Obito


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

Legend said:


> In retrospect, Tobi is a extreme version of Obito



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

rule 34 seems great at first then u realize everything is the fucking same.

1000s of animes out there and rule 34 dudes keep recylcing naruto n one piece


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Damn, that guy is putting work as being the muscle for Kabuto's group while Guran does the crystal techniques. :amazed


----------



## Foxve (Feb 14, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> why dont you like rewatching shows



It's not that I don't like to (I keep the channel on Toonami) . Just not interested in shows that I've already seen. I prefer to watch something new on Toonami.....

Alright time for One piece


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Hmm, wondering when we are going to get another batshit insane acid trip music video. 

So One Piece is up next and another filler arc.  Though this one should be interesting as I haven't done those massive marathons Funimation recommends to catch up on the series.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 14, 2016)

why my tv say one piece enines lobby continued


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Hmm, so Chopper turns into an oversize fuzzball to attack/defend.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Well beat the small fries get the main boss to appear. 

Up next Kill La Kill and the reason for the nudist resistance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Dat trick recap episode start.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

The craze bitch is in the chopper.  Throw it out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 14, 2016)

Such methods of family bonding. :amazed


----------



## Foxve (Feb 14, 2016)

Once again I'm rewatching AGK and Parasite............


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2016)

@AGK episode


*Spoiler*: __ 



Akame Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd kill for another Mech Anime to air on toonami


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 18, 2016)

The Soldier said:


> I'd kill for another Mech Anime to air on toonami



Probably might be a while.  Have to remember three of those time slots are with series that are of lengthy episodes in them(One Piece, Naruto Shippuden, DBZ Kai).   Then we have a SciFi series airing soon in W and then Samurai Jack when either Parasyte or Champloo ends.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 20, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first the starting of the Android arc for DBZ Kai.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 21, 2016)

Toonami time! With the last episode of AGK sadly..........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

Ah Goku's new move.  

And poor Veggie's pride getting more hurt. 

Also those Vegetto/Bluma moments.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

Lol, those Goku/ChiChi moments.    The woman is more concern with Gohan's grades rather than world safety.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

So no Goku/Piccalo filler episode of them learning how to drive then. 

Anyway, up next last episode of AKG and time to see who makes the "I survived this" list.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

I dont understand how this show revolves around her when we followed oh dude the entire series


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

what in flying fuck


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

Well even though it's an anime original ending. that's one hell of a final fight.   But Esdeath got a big Fuck You in on Akame by taking Tatsumi's body with her.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

Also that's a shit way for the guy to go out in, getting you head bashed in. :amazed   Well with the crap he's done through out the series it was warranted.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

this series is all over the place.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 21, 2016)

Goodbye Tatsumi. Hopefully you tap that icy ass in the afterlife..........


----------



## Foxve (Feb 21, 2016)

Isn't Tatsumi still alive in the manga?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Isn't Tatsumi still alive in the manga?



The manga's still ongoing with what seem like the final arc/battle is coming soon.  And yes the guy is still alive in the manga.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

This is abomination to anime


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

And that was the last episode of AGK.  Even though these past few episodes to the end were anime original, it was an entertaining watch.     I would recommend following the manga since it's ongoing and some of the deceased characters are still alive but are heading into what I think is the final arc for the series.   It's been a fun series to watch and I hope to obtain a copy of this very soon. 

Anyway Parasyte up next.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> This is abomination to anime



To each their own.  

But don't you dare say that M&H was better.......


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

This a fire ass episode of parasyte


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

Foxve said:


> To each their own.
> 
> But don't you dare say that M&H was better.......



M&H a classic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

Well looks like the Parasytes are turning on each other, or more technically the one that has a difference of an opinion.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

Well that's a fucked up way to run around.   And they go following her.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Feb 21, 2016)

[youtube]kLcy9TlMBDM[/youtube]

So this is mostly everyone's reaction to Akame Ga Kill's anime ending...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

Now that's using tactics.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> M&H a classic



M&H has a crazy desperate bitch for a main character and a shitty story......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

Well that's that for the detective. :amazed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

Heh, well that's a way of ending an episode. Should be interesting next week to see how this is finally resolved. 

Well up next Champloo.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2016)

One of my favorite episodes of Champloo next to the Baseball one and the last one.  Also Mugen's backstory.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

Missed the parasyte episode was buying my step dad some shoes

Will rewatch on west block


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

Ah the mistaken identity episode.   And the dumbass with his crew looking for Ji-Ji-Ji-Jin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

The fuck is this rubbish this woman is spewing out of her mouth.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2016)

The dude is her husband.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

I've been in that rapper samurai spot so many times it hurts to watch


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

What type of fool carries around their own autobiography.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2016)

How many more episodes until the blind lady who fought better than Mugen and Jin?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

Mider T said:


> How many more episode until the blind lady who fought better than Mugen and Jin?



Episodes 20 and 21 I believe.  Next week is the reefer episode.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

Ending song forever classic


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]aspEmAvXm8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

Omg how is still in filler


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

Mider T said:


> [YOUTUBE]aspEmAvXm8Y[/YOUTUBE]



OMG THIS IS SO LITTTT

YOOOO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Omg how is still in filler



Pacing and since this what I think episode 100, we have 12 more left before this filler arc is concluded.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Pacing and since this what I think episode 100, we have 12 more left before this filler arc is concluded.



Omg we won't get a cannon basically till summer


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh wow a music video that you need to be toked out of you mind to really enjoy.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2016)

....kittens.


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2016)

Too busy watching Daredevil on Netflix I didn't get to see Akame and Esdeath battle.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm beginning to think the ones in charge of programming must think people are getting high off their asses if they are showing music vids like that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]BbC-mzn3Hps[/YOUTUBE]

this melts my heart


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

That ending.  

Up next One Piece.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

One goatttt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

Lol, the crew's faces when Luffy is messing around.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

Can't wait for the filler block to become cannon


Good filler for one piece tho


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2016)

One Piece done,now for some lewd fun in Kill La Kill.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

I went to the west block. To rewatxh Kai.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 21, 2016)

I'll be doing the same to rewatch AGK after Kill LA Kill..........


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok cool I'm a stay in here then


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2016)

Dat Evangelion reference.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 21, 2016)

Ill never get over watching her stab her mom in the back like that..........


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 21, 2016)

Hopefully when cell saga finished buu saga will be complete to edit into dubb


----------



## Foxve (Feb 21, 2016)

Akame's Trump card is one hell of a power up..........


----------



## Legend (Feb 22, 2016)

Leone


----------



## Foxve (Feb 22, 2016)

Yep. The only survivor was Akame (Najida's lifespan was shortened due to giving life energy for Su's Trump card). And now she's all alone......

I really hope they make a reboot of AGK after the manga ends. The anime's original ending was OK, but felt unfair to Tatsumi as well a leaving a wanting feeling.

Gonna miss this anime.........


----------



## The Soldier (Feb 23, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Hopefully when cell saga finished buu saga will be complete to edit into dubb



are they Dubbing Dragon Ball Super, I heard from a Source that it was coming to Toonami once Kai is over


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2016)

I dont think Funimation has the rights yet


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 27, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Tonight we welcome a new series to the block but first Kai and the Android Saga get.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 28, 2016)

I have high expectations of DW. They've got some big shoes to fill......


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2016)

Goku can't be curry


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2016)

Cell saga over freizas already


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

Foxve, not to be a spoil sport but I think the video in your Youtube link was taking down.  It's not playing the Casshern Sins song.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 28, 2016)

Poor yamcha. Always getting the short end of the stick.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

Lol, and of course Yamcha is the first to fall.    Man, to be this character in a series.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

Kai over, up next the new series begins.    Should be interesting though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2016)

Toonami usually scored gold with anime i've never heard of before


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

Lol, well that was an interesting opening.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2016)

of course she has to be a hot young robot girl


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2016)

zoro/piccolo and hatchin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

Damn to be taken out by a slap.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

Lol, well that was interesting.   My interest has been peeked for this series then.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 28, 2016)

Not bad for a first episode. That collector guy's a badass......



PlacidSanity said:


> Foxve, not to be a spoil sport but I think the video in your Youtube link was taking down.  It's not playing the Casshern Sins song.



Glad to see you were interested in the song.

And thanks for the heads up. I cut off my ability to see avys and sigs so I wouldn't see spoiler clips from Naruto the last. Then Boruto's movie came out before it was dubbed so I left it off.....


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2016)

that new anime ceiling is 7 outta 10 for the highest it can reach just something to watch while fucked up


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

Parasyte on now.   

Oh shit, Shinichi in a bind now that the police are at the scene.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2016)

this shit reminds me of gta for some reason


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2016)

these cops are american


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

Hmm, so a parasyte showed human emotions before her death.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOO THE FEELS


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2016)

Damn this show


----------



## Foxve (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh man the feels


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

Those flashbacks.


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2016)

My heart wasnt ready, I really liked Tamura


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

WTF, wow. Was this guy in solitary by the way he acted towards the woman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh crap, was Shinichi found out? :amazed


----------



## Foxve (Feb 28, 2016)

The guy was jacking off.......wtf.......


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2016)

Dude was jerking off

he got serious really fast


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2016)

parasyte is a classic


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

Lol, it's the toke episode of Samurai Champloo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2016)

every episode they get captured


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

That purple haze.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2016)

Lmaooooooooo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

Hitting that toke high. 

And Fuu looks nice strung up for some reason.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh man wtf was that? They growing weed


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2016)

I wanna be that high


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

Shippuden up now.  

So secondary characters get some time to shine.


----------



## WhatADrag (Feb 28, 2016)

God damn it this filler is so long


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

Lol, man how many times do we see Sakura give it to Naruto in this series.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 28, 2016)

One piece time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

One Piece on now and the battle with the human heater continues.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 28, 2016)

Way to step up nami


----------



## Foxve (Feb 28, 2016)

Lol filler pirates thinking they'll ever amount to shit


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

KLK up now and it's a family affair from what's going on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

Lol, I wonder how much the school pays for insurance with all the property damages going around.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2016)

That Blumenkranz song.   Boss song for a boss woman.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 6, 2016)

Toonami time!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2016)

Toonami TIme!! 

Up first the continuation of the Android arc in Kai.  Is Goku heading into battle uninformed?  Find out now.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh yamcha. To think there was a point where you were a match for goku.

How the mighty have fallen


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2016)

Dr. Gero and co. did their homework.  

And it would seem something is wrong with Goku. :amazed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2016)

Hmm, a motivational promo.    Not bad.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 6, 2016)

Tom spitting out them words of wisdom


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2016)

Just wondering, but did Goku remember to take his heart meds for the condition that he was suppose to get right about now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2016)

Cliffhanger ending for Kai.

Up next the second episode of Dimension W.  Wonder what's going on in tonight's episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2016)

Well damn, talk about a way to go.    Need to research the series on what's going on.   Oh, the guy survived


----------



## Foxve (Mar 6, 2016)

Holy shit. Haven't seen weird shit like that since full metal alchemist failed transmutations.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh, Parasyte is on now and it's a continuation from last week's cliffhanger ending.   Though it would be hard to take the man seriously since he decided to relieve himself after seeing a female.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2016)

Wow, so the guy was a psychotic himself but was caught by accident off a Parasyte's feeding.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2016)

Whoa, so they have a system set up on already detecting Parasytes.    And that cliffhanger ending again. 

Well up next is Champloo.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 6, 2016)

Going defcon 4 on their asses......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2016)

Seems like a serial killer episode going from the beginning of Champloo.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 6, 2016)

This that chi swordsman episode. One of the few in the series that's an actual challenge for Mugan or Jin.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2016)

Shippuden filler on now.  

And wrong choice of words for Sai to write down. :lmoa


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 6, 2016)

12:00am

DBZ Kai

1,567,000


12:30am

Dimension W

1,367,000


1:00am

Parasyte

1,196,000


1:30am

Samurai Champloo

1,124,000


2:00am

Naruto: Shippuden

1,006,000



2:30am

One Piece

946,000


3:00am

Kill La Kill

832,000


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2016)

Shippuden over next up One Piece.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 6, 2016)

One piece up now. And judging from the discription of the episode after this one next week, this is the last filler episode before the Canon starts.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 6, 2016)

Hmm, OP seems to be a filler for tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 6, 2016)

That disciplinary guy's ability to change his size is always a sight to see.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Though I'm wondering how scheduling will go tonight since DST takes effect later on. 

Anyway, up first Kai and more android drama.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 13, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Toonami Time!!!
> 
> Though I'm wondering how scheduling will go tonight since DST takes effect later on.
> 
> Anyway, up first Kai and more android drama.



I looked ahead on my guide. We're not losing any shows tonight.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

Foxve said:


> I looked ahead on my guide. We're not losing any shows tonight.......



Ok good. 

Well Veggie boy with the save. if you could call it a save.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

And that was all she wrote for big ass Number 19.   Poor bot grabbed onto more than what he could drain.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

Dimension W now.  Really wondering what's going to happen this episode.


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2016)

Do you guys know of any live tv streaming sites


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 13, 2016)

So happy for a empty trailer ? Man need a to find me a chick like that


----------



## Foxve (Mar 13, 2016)

That little girl really just asked her that question with a pixelated hand. This show is going to be interesting.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

And that's why you don't play in junk heaps.  There's a chance it'll fall on you. 

Heh, girl bot happy for a trailer, then has to buy and transfer her items.


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2016)

I hate my school


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

Whoa, her cover was almost blown.  

And the plot thickens with who paid bail.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 13, 2016)

Time for Parasite next. Wonder how that raid's going to go down......




Legend said:


> I hate my school



College?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

Parasyte is on now and it looks like one is dead.  :amazed    Hmm, so the plan they have is working to this point.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

Well damn that situation went south rather quick. :amazed


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2016)

Foxve said:


> College?



Yep, It blocks certain sites and the dorm's cable isnt working


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

Semantics. 

So it looks like the situation is getting worse as they try to find out who is who.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

Shit who is the monster in this.    When the psycho seem to look like the sane one....   Oh they got a big one to deal with now.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 13, 2016)

Guy's like a Parasite form of the terminater.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

Champloo on now and I think this one has the bug wrestling contest in it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 13, 2016)

Gotta say that Parasyte has to be the best anime I've watched in awhile..


----------



## Foxve (Mar 13, 2016)

Legend said:


> Yep, It blocks certain sites and the dorm's cable isnt working



I've heard that you can watch Toonami live on its website. But I think they need to know your cable provider......


----------



## Foxve (Mar 13, 2016)

Poor Jin.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow, having to work in a brothel due to the husband getting in debt.    Well at least we get to see some beetle training.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

That was an interesting Champloo episode.  Now Shippuden and it's filler continuation.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 13, 2016)

Jin aka captain-save-a-hoe


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

Poor Shino.  One of the more underrated and underused characters in the series.  And then this travesty happen.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

Hmm, an acid trip music video featuring Skrillex.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 13, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Poor Shino.  One of the more underrated and underused characters in the series.  And then this travesty happen.



I remember that filler episode from part 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 13, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, an acid trip music video featuring Skrillex.



I know if I was high I'll probably enjoyed it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

The writers had to bring in Lee for this.  They couldn't find a way to get Neji involved.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 13, 2016)

Kiba forever the Yamcha of Narutoverse


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

Once the competent henchman left it turned to garbage time. 

One Piece up next and I think it's back to the canon source.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 13, 2016)

So apparently the triller park saga starts tonight going by the episode discription. Looking forward to it. 

I never saw this saga of how Brook joined the group. So every episode is new to me.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

This should be interesting.  I have the One Piece films that have Brook in them so seeing how he join should prove entertaining.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 13, 2016)

That's as straight forward as it gets


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 13, 2016)

Well that was quick.  Just pop up on the ship, ask a dumb ass question, then ask if the skeleton can join the crew, and he agrees.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Up first Kai and more android fun.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 20, 2016)

Toonami time


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Gohan for the save.    Android 20 picked the wrong guy to drain due to not knowing a master/student dynamic in Piccolo and Gohan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh, a Naruto game review.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Kai over and with a cliffhanger.

Up next Dimension W.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 20, 2016)

A robot afraid of ghost........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Well there is the fan service. 

Ah crap, looks like there's trouble. :amazed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Oh, a two parter or more episode. :amazed  Well have to wait til next week.

Parasyte is up next and more parasyte vs human goodness.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 20, 2016)

And the mastermind behind the incident is actually the one that died. Interesting......

Parasite next


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Enough with the pontification, just shoot the guy.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Lol, so the guy was human but sided with the parasytes.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Well somebody bit off more than they could chew. :amazed   Holy crap, the entire squad taken out with ease and only the guy in command that's left.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 20, 2016)

The mayor was a human? Didn't see that coming. Looks like the psyco fucker escaped and Rambo's all by himself against the five Parasite man........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Well damn, that was it with Rambo. :amazed   And the guy just casually goes away.  

Wait, it was a dream.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Looks like Shinichi is losing his mind over that monster of a parasyte coming after him.   What in the world.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Whoa, Shinichi just got laid.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 20, 2016)

Homeboy just tapped that ass


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Champloo on now.  

I think it's the diary reading episode.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 20, 2016)

Fuu sure liked her food......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Fuu might like her food but her metabolism is that of a hummingbird. :amazed

And she trolls them at the end.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Shippuden up next with it's filler arc.  Though hoping for some Toby and Deidara scenes.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 20, 2016)

Lol pwned


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Awe, the team split. :amazed

Well looks like Kakashi and Sai are getting a run for their money.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 20, 2016)

I still don't get how obito put that act on as Tobi considering his true personality...........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Foxve said:


> I still don't get how obito put that act on as Tobi considering his true personality...........



Probably thinking he didn't want to reveal his true motives as of yet and then there was his partner at  the time.    Plus who would suspect the fool in such a plot.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 20, 2016)

Bug power.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Well that's one way of neutralizing the crystal style.    Though how many generations did Shino have to go to get his bus like that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Well damn, Guren better thank her team mate for that assist escape.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

A shocking truth revealed.  Well Shippuden done, up next One Piece and a new arc (and crew member).


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

And thus the start of Thriller Bark commences.  :amazed   Well interesting backstory from Brook but I have a feeling there is more to it.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 20, 2016)

Holy shit this guy is funny as hell


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Well damn that a horrible way to die.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 20, 2016)

This one piece episode firre


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

As I said before the start of the Thriller Bark arc. 

KLK up next.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Well that's one freaky way of bonding.  

So Ryuko is at enemy hands and that kiss. :amazed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Interesting tidbit, but Ryuko's VA will be lending her voice talent for HxH as Gon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Well there's Mako to the rescue.    Let's see if the dumb ass can get through to Ryuko.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2016)

Lol, no matter how many times I've seen the scene, it's funny as sin watching Nui getting her ass impaled into the wall. 

Anyway, Toonami done.   Very fun watch tonight.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 20, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, no matter how many times I've seen the scene, it's funny as sin watching Nui getting her ass impaled into the wall.



Yeah always liked that scene too


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

First off more android fun to start the block with Kai.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

Vegetto's pride is really going to get his arrogant ass in more problems than he can handle.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 27, 2016)

Poor krillin


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

Kai's over, up next Dimension W. 

A continuation from last episode and the guy believed dead is a ghost of sorts.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 27, 2016)

So his past self that was stuck in another dimension killed his present self? I feel as if this isn't going to be the only mindfuck this anime gives me


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

Well that was an interesting episode. 

Anyway, Parasyte up now.  Last episode Shinichi got some.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

Lol, Migi at the wheel.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

Whoa, Migi going solo and those tactics, but being away from Shinichi though.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 27, 2016)

Bye Migi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

Hmm, Migi the nub.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

Parasyte done, up next Champloo. 

I think it's the two part that's dealing a bit with Mugen's past of sorts.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

That set up. :amazed   Guy better prey that explosion got Mugen because all hell is to pay next episode.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 27, 2016)

Mugan's backstory countines next Saturday.

Naruto Shitpuden now.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

Shippuden up, and not surprise how Guren is handling Tenten and Lee.  

Didn't Naruto already faced Guren and her jitsu a few episodes back?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

WTF?!   What is going on in this music video.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 27, 2016)

The dub for Shippuden can be shit sometimes. 

Like Naruto actually forgot who the the crystal style user was


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

Welp, that's what you get for pissing off the giant turtle.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 27, 2016)

Did obito just use his actual voice?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Did obito just use his actual voice?



Hmm, I'm thinking the same thing.  A bit early for that reveal yet alone a hint I think.


Anyway One Piece up and more of the Thriller Bark arc.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 27, 2016)

Merry is reborn!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

KLK up next.  Looks like Nui is going to get her come upping.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 27, 2016)

Nue's freak out over her arms is always hilarious


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Nue's freak out over her arms is always hilarious



Yes it is, yes it is. 


Yay for batshit crazy people.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2016)

And the sisters unite to take on their insane mother.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 2, 2016)

The hunter x hunter thing looks legit, but until I see a promo I an't buying it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 2, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> The hunter x hunter thing looks legit, but until I see a promo I an't buying it.



Just saw the tweets.  Hmm, probably give it a week and a half to see if there's a promo on it or probably by tomorrow night if it's mention in the early promos of the block. 

Leaked promo.
[YOUTUBE]lAgXr5IC1rI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Toonami Time !!!  

Up first Kai and the reveal of the true androids.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh that's right 18 has a new VA for this one.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Well there is the broadcast HxH promo.  So in two weeks it's the series premier then.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Krillin, your future wife is about to pick a fight with a guy with a large ego, can you stop this.  

Anyway, Kai over Dimension W up.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2016)

Black guys with naturally straight hair. Only in anime.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Heh, that was a cool trick with the fan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Well that took a turn for the worse.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2016)

Why do they always show that Android's back side in the ending song? She's got like no ass......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Why do they always show that Android's back side in the ending song? She's got like no ass......



Have to entice...... whatever 


Parasyte up now.  One episode left after this and then HxH takes over I think.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice counterattack Shinichi


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Migi-docking complete.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Well damn, first a coup within the body, and now just having your body explode after one blow. 

Lol, pollution saves the day.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

That was an interesting episode dealing with personal morals. 


Up next Champloo and the conclusion of Mugan's past.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2016)

In the end Shinichi wins. 

Next Samurai Champloo and the 2nd part of Mugan's backstory......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Such a nice song.  And it looks like Death can wait another day to collect Mugan. :amazed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Those double crosses.  But in the end, the moral of the story is mess with Mugan then have everything taken away from you.  :amazed

Interesting thing is that Jin's samurai way prevents him from taking revenge on a female, but that didn't stop him from letting Mugan know who set him up and to let him deal with the situation as he sees fit.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2016)

So why didn't he kill her in the end again? Was it pity or cause he couldn't? And what was her goal anyway.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Foxve said:


> So why didn't he kill her in the end again? Was it pity or cause he couldn't? And what was her goal anyway.....



It's his way of punishment.  Killing her would have freed her from her personal hell of living in that place, so best way of getting her back was taking the last shred of hope of leaving there.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Shippuden on now and more three tails fun.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol kid just went super sayian


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Well now they pissed the turtle off.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

One Piece on now and more Thriller Bark fun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol, getting lectured by the zombie horde.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol zombies that get tired


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

So next week for that Nami bath scene then.

KLK closing out the block tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol, talk about your family feud going to the extreme. 

Lol, to get off on that.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2016)

Lady's got a serious clothing fetish


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol, talk about teamwork.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 3, 2016)

That last scene always gives me that Kaguya feel.......


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2016)

Hunter x Hunter coming to Toonami?!:amazed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Hunter x Hunter coming to Toonami?!:amazed



Next week my friend, next week.  It's taking the time slot of Parasyte which ends tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Toonami Time!!! 

Last nights for Parasyte and KLK as next week is the premier of HxH and Parasyte takes KLK's time slot. 

Up first Kai and reasons why Android 18 wears the pants in her relationship.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 10, 2016)

Really bulma? Yeah let's just forget get talking to yamcha and Chichi for like 3 mins just to keep them informed so you can go straight home for a baby that's not even crying.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

I call bullshit, the guy was blasted to oblivion. 

And the prince eats a headbutt.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Damn there went the arm.  

Well that's what happens when you let pride take over reason.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Welp. that was an ass kicking. 

Where is the kiss on the cheek. 

There it is.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Dimension W and a backstory.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

Does Toonami have a fetish with animes that kill off young 'cute' females?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow, so the accident cost the girl her head.:amazed   And from the looks of it we are back to the present time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

By the way is there a reason Toonami hasn't gotten any new Gundam seasons?


----------



## Foxve (Apr 10, 2016)

So that's why he hates coils. Coming back from a mission to find you lovers body minus the head......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> By the way is there a reason Toonami hasn't gotten any new Gundam seasons?



They are going to have to talk to Nozomi/Right Stuf for that.  Sunrise/Bandai made a deal with them to release their products so chances are they are the ones to talk to if they want to air any of those series.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 10, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> By the way is there a reason Toonami hasn't gotten any new Gundam seasons?



I heard they lost the rights to the Gundam series.........


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

Well they should Gundam is a fundamental staple for Toonami


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Those introductions.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Bandai Ent. when it was around had the license to the Gundam series since it was NA's connection to Bandai/Namco.  When Bandai Ent was shut down thanks to it's parent company the rights were in limbo with Funimation and Sentai picking up what was popular of Bandai's catalog.  Sunrise/Bandai recently made a deal with Nozomi/Right Stuf to redistribute their Gundam series and release some of the older series that weren't licence by Bandai Ent at the time.   If Adult Swim/Toonami wants to air a Gundam series, then chances are Nozomi is the company to talk to but I don't know how much it's going to take to make a deal between the two.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

wait Sarah is already back ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Well Dimension W is over, up next the final episode of Parasyte for this time slot before it's replaced by HxH next week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Vios con dios, you alien hand.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

Ever since this show killed off Kana I am hesitant in watching it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Well, looks like the asshole psycho is back.  Was wondering what happen to him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Heh, Migi's last gift before going.    Well that was fun series to watch.  Hopefully we'll get some more Sentai titles to air here. 

Anyway, next week HxH.  But next up one of my favorite episode of Samurai Champloo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

Never mind just saw the full ending


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 10, 2016)

The fuck?! Did Migi stretch out to her? Cause the last scene of her falling was way too far for him to have been able to grab her normally.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 10, 2016)

Man I loved both Parasite and AGK. Sentai's got some good anime.

Up next Samurai Champloo. And by the episode's discription it's one of my favorite 3 episodes of series.........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

That beatbox introduction.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

This is my favorite episode of Samurai Champloo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

The return of fat Fuu, but that doesn't stop the guys from wanting to quench a certain thirst.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

They must be fucking dehydrated because those women hit every ugly branch down


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Mugan hit the jackpot with that game.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

You about to see the Power of the thirst in this episode


----------



## Foxve (Apr 10, 2016)

Holy shit fuu can lose weight like choji 

Lol rock, paper, scissors for that booty


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

The thirst is strong in Mugan for him to get up from that.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 10, 2016)

Foreplay


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

Nookie >>>>>>kaioken


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

She must have implied bondage for Mugan to go off like that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

New Dimension. :badass  Love that song. 

20 whatever my ass.  The power of thirst took them out quick.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

Mugen: " forget it you keep saying that but you never...."

"I'll suck your dick"


Mugen: "you're on!"




Mean while Jin been laying his pipe all night with some fugly thots


----------



## Foxve (Apr 10, 2016)

Best fight in the series. Mugan wreaking ass


----------



## Foxve (Apr 10, 2016)

Mugan got that shit on lockdown


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Lol, after all that she wants his seed when all is said and done. 

Anyway, Shippuden up next and more Turtle filler.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, after all that she wants his seed when all is said and done.
> 
> Anyway, Shippuden up next and more Turtle filler.



Who knew breaking up an illegal counterfeit shop would get you laid


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Speaking of strong thirst, Hinata pushing Sakura out of the way.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

Ten ten with that thirst


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Oh looky, it's another acid trip music video. Love these.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2016)

I wish the do those mashup vids like Broken dreams


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Hmm, they are in the three tail's stomach yet not sign of them getting digested for some reason.  And wouldn't they be effected by the creature's chakra.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Ah Kabuto,the ever trickster.  Also Naruto's personal bitch.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Well that's one way of doing a search. 


Shippuden done, One Piece up next.   I believe this episode has the Nami bathing scene and what not in it.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 10, 2016)

Overruled dumbass!!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Lol, the art and statues are coming alive.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Well that's it for OP, up next last episode for KLK.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

The fuck happen to the guy's abs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

Again, that woman gets off on the oddest things. 

Speaking of odd.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 10, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Welp. that was an ass kicking.
> 
> Where is the kiss on the cheek.
> 
> There it is.



I noticed 18's english voice actor is different for Kai, personally I liked the original voice better


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 10, 2016)

The Soldier said:


> I noticed 18's english voice actor is different for Kai, personally I liked the original voice better



Yeah I like Meredith McCoy's voice of the original 18.  What amazes me is that the current 18 is voiced by Colleen Clinkenbeard and she is the one that also voices Erza Scarlet of FT fame.


----------



## Bender (Apr 10, 2016)

Is TOonami showing Gintama? 

Gintama's name in the west is Hunter X Hunter right?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2016)

^Retard alert.


----------



## Bender (Apr 11, 2016)

@Mider T


Suck on my banana, banana


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 13, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]kV24ZGN2OGs[/YOUTUBE]

Four days away from the new line up taking place.  Should be for an interesting night.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2016)

Hmm, under 24 hours away before the start of the new line up.    Should be for an interesting night.


----------



## The Soldier (Apr 16, 2016)

I hope we get a mech anime soon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 16, 2016)

It depends on what takes the place of Dimension W or Champloo.   Those two are 12 and 26 episodes long with each about half way done.  The rest of the series shown are over 100 episodes long and HxH is just starting it run tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Toonami Time!!!  

So tonight is the premier of a new series in which I'm putting some faith in Viz in it's dubbing.  But first up Kai and me still wondering why Clinkenbeard didn't use her Kisara/Erza voice for 18.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

The harsh truth coming from Piccolo's mouth.    Poor Krillin.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

So the super Namekian merger is put on hold, Krillin prefers blonde, and Goku is transferred to Roshi's house.  


Well Kai is done, up next Dimension W and more reality altering craziness.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 17, 2016)

That ominous call at the end


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

NTE......we fuck your way of life.   That's pretty much that company's slogan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Honestly, this series has some odd characters.  

Damn, talk about trying to pick your paths.  Going from what I saw of the flashlight, going into an area that's part of the void could be harmful to your health. :amazed


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Curios, if I heard right the sphere is targeting males.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 17, 2016)

I haven't really gone all in this anime yet.

It's not bad though. Like the action scenes.......


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

This is probably one of those series that multiple viewings are in order to fully understand what is going on.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2016)

Is it me or does most of these new animes lack the "it" factor that makes them one of a kind and memorable ?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Honestly, for a large guy he does know how to move.   And they are going old school fighting with weapons here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Hmm, reminds me we technically are more than half way with W and about half way with Champloo, so I'm wondering which series are going to be brought up next for the block.  I do recall Samurai Jack is set to return soon. 


Anyway, W over up next is Hunter x Hunter.  Really hoping for a good dub turnout with Viz Media.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2016)

Scryed probably is going to get back on the block


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Really hoping for a current Mecha series.   Would love for Majestic Prince to air or the fist season of FMP.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Interesting start so far and liking what I'm hearing from the dub as of current.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 17, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Is it me or does most of these new animes lack the "it" factor that makes them one of a kind and memorable ?



AGK and Parasite were pretty good. Especially AGK. DW does definitely lack the "it" factor though. 

Don't even get me started on M&H 



The Mad King said:


> Scryed probably is going to get back on the block



Hell yeah


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Lol, looks like Gon has a very optimistic attitude towards himself.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2016)

Foxve said:


> AGK and Parasite were pretty good. Especially AGK. DW does definitely lack the "it" factor though.
> 
> Don't even get me started on M&H
> 
> ...



Yes Esdeath sure is an "it" factor


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Yes Esdeath sure is an "it" factor



She'll always be an "it" factor thought it's her fascination with Tatsumi that had me start off a sentence with "Rape when" whenever she would appear before him.  

Getting back to HxH, really liking the dub so far.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 17, 2016)

I watch HxH subbed on Hulu. But only up to episode 39 cause that's all the episodes they have of it so far. Plan to start from scratch with this dubb. Hopefully they play more then 39.......


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 17, 2016)

I was watching DBZ earlier on cn but what was that show after it  never heard or saw of it


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Satsuki said:


> I was watching DBZ earlier on cn but what was that show after it  never heard or saw of it



Dimension W.  One of Funi's current licenses that premiered here while it was still finishing up in Japan.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Oh, Kurapika is voiced by the same VA that does Elizabeth Liones of Deadly Sins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

That was a fun introduction episode so hopefully it keeps up during it's duration.  

HxH is done, up next I think a more serious episode of Champloo.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

What in the......    Well that's one way of getting information. 

Awe, the team just broke up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2016)

I like how chill Jin was during that rap


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Well damn, the minute the group breaks up, each are finding troubles of their own.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 17, 2016)

Does momo just stay in fuu's kimono or something?



The Mad King said:


> Yes Esdeath sure is an "it" factor



Yeah she does 



PlacidSanity said:


> Oh, Kurapika is voiced by the same VA that does Elizabeth Liones of *Deadly Sins*.



Has that been dubbed?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Well damn, talk about the past catching up with you. :amazed   And while this fight is occurring Fuu is in trouble and Mugen is running around wanting vengeance.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Does momo just stay in fuu's kimono or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the series is subbed and dubbed on Netflix.  Finished watching the series last week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Hmm, so Fuu ends up being rescued by the guy that recently attacked Mugen.  Should be interesting if they meet up.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 17, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yeah, the series is subbed and dubbed on Netflix.  Finished watching the series last week.



Not Hulu yet huh? Damn........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Foxve said:


> Not Hulu yet huh? Damn........



It's a Netflix exclusive I believe.  Was one of those deals in which the dub gets aired on the site.  

Champloo done, up next more tailed turtle filler from Shippuden.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Kabuto still being the sneaky asshole as usual, still Naruto's bitch when it comes down to it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Hmm, still trying to remember is some cannon is used in this episode.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

Well damn, talk about bringing in the muscle for the immune system.


----------



## Foxve (Apr 17, 2016)

That's one hell of a immune system........


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 17, 2016)

And Guren with her pride.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 17, 2016)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

